# SOCIOS 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW ∙



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Categories
Bike Street Custom
Bike Mild Custom
Bike Full Custom
3-Wheeler
Special Interest
Best of Show Bike
Motorcycle Street
Motorcycle Custom
Best Engine
Best Trunk Setup
Best Interior
Best Mural
Best Paint
Best Display
Single Pump
Double Pump
Car Dancer
Long Distance
Club w/ Most Plaques
Hot Rod
Pre-50's
Original 50's
50's Custom
50's Truck
Original 60's
60's Convertible Street
60's Convertible Custom
Street 60-64's
Mild 60-64's
Full 60-64's
Street 65-69's
Mild 65-69's
Full 65-69's
Street 70's
Mild 70's
Full 70's
Street 80's
Mild 80's
Full 80's
90's
2000's
Euro/Import
SUV Street
SUV Custom
Truck 60-80's
Truck 90-2000's
Mini Truck
Luxury Street
Luxury Custom
Low Rod
Best of Show


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

HAHAHAHA I get to be the first to post in this bitch!!! And you know Lo*Lystics is gonna be in the house representing.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

Aztecas will talk to see if we make it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

COUNT ME IN FOR SURE REPRESENTING LUXURIOUS


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:biggrin: Looking foward to it


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

is the bikes fee same as cars fee?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

SOCIOS ALWAYS HAVE THE BEST CAR SHOWS. IF I HAVE TO PUSH MY CAR I'LL BE THERE.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

UCE WILL BE IN FULL FORCE THAT DAY WE ARE COMMING DEEP TO SUPPORT LISSET AND GABE A GANGS OF NEW RANFLA FROM THE UCE FAMBAM AND MIND HOPEFULLY.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

IM GOING


----------



## IMP65 (Nov 6, 2003)

:thumbsup: I'll be sure to make this one.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

i be there


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 13 2006, 06:06 AM~5031951
> *i be there
> *


is the cutty gonna be ready?

repp that filipino pride


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

WEll I GUESS I'LL HAVE TO MARK THIS ONE DOWN IN THE BIG CALENDAR. NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT. WHAT UP LIS & GABE. HOW IS THE PROJECT 65 COMMING ALONG? HOPEFULLY IT ILL BE DONE SOON. RIGHT? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Mar 12 2006, 11:10 AM~5031987
> *is the cutty gonna be ready?
> 
> repp that filipino pride
> *


hell yeah it will be homie

i am getting it juiced nextweekend


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 12 2006, 11:06 AM~5031951
> *i be there
> *


With me


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Low Creations C.C. will be out there, last year show had a good time :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

I GOT A HOPPER FOR THIS EVENT CHECK IT OUT!
http://us.f357.mail.yahoo.com/ym/ShowLette...ate&pos=0&Idx=0
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

So I take it the show is on the Center Parkway side of the campus and not the Bruceville side???? :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

YEEEEEEAAAAAAH


----------



## $KRILLA (Feb 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Mar 12 2006, 08:40 AM~5030929
> *UCE WILL BE IN FULL FORCE THAT DAY WE ARE COMMING DEEP TO SUPPORT LISSET AND GABE A GANGS OF NEW RANFLA FROM THE UCE FAMBAM AND MIND HOPEFULLY.
> *


Gracias Kita....really appreciated... :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Thank you all for your responses....Will see you all there.... :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel+Mar 12 2006, 07:10 AM~5030748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wuz up Tiny...see you there and the family.... :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Mar 12 2006, 12:26 PM~5032040
> *WEll I GUESS I'LL HAVE TO MARK THIS ONE DOWN IN THE BIG CALENDAR. NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT. WHAT UP LIS & GABE. HOW IS THE PROJECT 65 COMMING ALONG? HOPEFULLY IT ILL BE DONE SOON. RIGHT? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Q-vo Jaime.... :cheesy: I really hope you make it to this one....  Yeah, gabes car is going along...very slow..but we will get there...EVERYBODY...loves the work you did... :thumbsup: very nice... :cheesy:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I heard this is a GREAT show and Im gonna do everything I can to make it and show support!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

I have a feeling the hop will be one that wont be forgot this year :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Mar 12 2006, 04:35 PM~5034259
> *So I take it the show is on the Center Parkway side of the campus and not the Bruceville side????  :biggrin:
> *


Yes. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 13 2006, 11:27 AM~5039079
> *I have a feeling the hop will be one that wont be forgot this year :biggrin:
> *


actions speak louder then words.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta+Mar 13 2006, 10:22 AM~5039057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

One of the greatest local car show in northern cali....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

the show was good last year :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

is this show going to be were devotion had there show last year????


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Mar 13 2006, 04:34 PM~5041440
> *is this show going to be were devotion had there show last year????
> *


Yes, but our set up will be held in the back parking lot....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 13 2006, 04:37 PM~5041464
> *Yes, but our set up will be held in the back parking lot....
> *


sounds good


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 13 2006, 04:36 PM~5041454
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

I'll be there. I never miss a socios show.


----------



## 1LORNGR (Feb 21, 2006)

Sweet.

Kapital Kreations will be there.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 13 2006, 12:09 PM~5040082
> *Yes.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: I'll most likely be there, unless I end up on the moon. Gotta support the local shows.... :biggrin:


----------



## WHATHEDO (Apr 12, 2005)

WHAT'S UP FAMILY just wanna say thanks for the phone call much appreciated hope I spelled that right you know me and family will be there for sure always looking forward to being at your show. It's always been a good show every year it just keeps getting better see u there 


THE EMPIRE.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHATHEDO_@Mar 14 2006, 08:12 AM~5045202
> *WHAT'S UP FAMILY just wanna say thanks for the phone call much appreciated hope I spelled that right you know me and family will be there for sure always looking forward to being at your show. It's always been a good show every year it just keeps getting better see u there
> THE EMPIRE.
> *


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WHATHEDO_@Mar 14 2006, 08:12 AM~5045202
> *WHAT'S UP FAMILY just wanna say thanks for the phone call much appreciated hope I spelled that right you know me and family will be there for sure always looking forward to being at your show. It's always been a good show every year it just keeps getting better see u there
> THE EMPIRE.
> *


 i second that thanks Gabe for the phone call ragz will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I gotta talk to the homies to try and make to this one. I saw the flicks in street low and was like... oh man I missed a show this day.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 14 2006, 11:22 PM~5051047
> *I gotta talk to the homies to try and make to this one.  I saw the flicks in street low and was like... oh man I missed a show this day.
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CHEEEEEEEEEEERY


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Mar 14 2006, 10:11 PM~5050562
> *i second that thanks Gabe for the phone call ragz will be there  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 14 2006, 11:22 PM~5051047
> *I gotta talk to the homies to try and make to this one.  I saw the flicks in street low and was like... oh man I missed a show this day.
> *



Hey Che, hope you can make it, bring that nice ride of yours... :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 14 2006, 10:22 PM~5051047
> *I gotta talk to the homies to try and make to this one.  I saw the flicks in street low and was like... oh man I missed a show this day.
> *


Your the one with the 58 right? :cheesy:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

YOU KNOW EXOTIC WILL BE THERE: :biggrin: 

EVERYONE'S WELCOME TO COME ON OUT & HAVE FUN!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Oh Damn Blvd Kings will be there 4 sho---


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Oh by the way how many cars can that place hold?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 16 2006, 10:44 PM~5065353
> *Oh by the way how many cars can that place hold?
> *



ABOUT 40! SO YOU BETTER PRE REG SOON


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

We wanna go we're out of Carson and Reno but last time we went we were getting mad dogged by everyone for wearing blue jerzees who knows we might go anyways

ALMA LATINA


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KROME83KUTTY_@Mar 17 2006, 12:47 AM~5065647
> *We wanna go we're out of Carson and Reno but last time we went we were getting mad dogged by everyone for wearing blue jerzees who knows we might go anyways
> 
> ALMA LATINA
> *


If you aint banging I think it would be all good but if you come claiming well then thats another thing--just my opinion


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 17 2006, 12:33 AM~5065594
> *ABOUT 40! SO YOU BETTER PRE REG SOON
> *


No the College


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

NAW WE AINT BANGING WE'LL SHOW WE GOTTA REPRESENT NORTHERN NEVADA SO WE CAN GET SOME OF NORTHERN CAL TO HEAD UP HERE FOR SHOWS


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 16 2006, 11:43 PM~5065345
> *Oh Damn Blvd Kings will be there 4 sho---
> *


 :thumbsup: Hey Tito, glad to know you can come and support hope you can bring your sons sick pedal car we got special interest...:cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 16 2006, 11:44 PM~5065353
> *Oh by the way how many cars can that place hold?
> *



We are trying to accommodate about 300 entries, we have the back lots reserved, so we will see how this year goes..but for sure we can fit 300 entries...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 17 2006, 10:19 AM~5067119
> *We are trying to accommodate about 300 entries, we have the back lots reserved, so we will see how this year goes..but for sure we can fit 300 entries...
> *


300?!?!
DAMN!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 17 2006, 09:21 AM~5067135
> *300?!?!
> DAMN!!
> *


Well we want to be more than prepared, last year we had 310 entries...thats why we had to move locations...  Woodland was a beautiful location....o well...hope Sac, works out better for us...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 17 2006, 12:33 AM~5065594
> *ABOUT 40! SO YOU BETTER PRE REG SOON
> *


I think he is asking about our show...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KROME83KUTTY_@Mar 17 2006, 12:47 AM~5065647
> *We wanna go we're out of Carson and Reno but last time we went we were getting mad dogged by everyone for wearing blue jerzees who knows we might go anyways
> 
> ALMA LATINA
> *



Hey i remember you guys...you guys got there over night... :around: there was no more damn rooms at the hotels..huh..i remember, hey i hope you guys can make it, i don't know if it was you who i spoke at the MCD's in Fresno or your brother in law or brother but i really hope you guys make it and there should be no reason for mad dogging, if any of that, it's probably spectators...But Hope to see you there...come and represent...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 17 2006, 10:24 AM~5067158
> *Well we want to be more than prepared, last year we had 310 entries...thats why we had to move locations...   Woodland was a beautiful location....o well...hope Sac, works out better for us...
> *


WORKS BETTER FOR ME,IM ONLY 5 MIN FROM THE NEW LOCATION!!!


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

you guys setting up any vendors? Psychotic Customs from NOR. NV. would like to set somthing up if so.


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey Lisset, your diong a dam good job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 17 2006, 09:16 AM~5067090
> *:thumbsup:  Hey Tito, glad to know you can come and support hope you can bring your sons sick pedal car we got special interest...:cheesy:
> *


4 Sho ---Angelo will do a little something-something before the show-----I think i will take the 64 have my wife drive the 93 Lac with my son and his little ride


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KROME83KUTTY_@Mar 17 2006, 01:57 AM~5065863
> *NAW WE AINT BANGING WE'LL SHOW WE GOTTA REPRESENT NORTHERN NEVADA SO WE CAN GET SOME OF NORTHERN CAL TO HEAD UP HERE FOR SHOWS
> *


ok--- hell yeah I would like to go to Nevada for some shows it''s all good


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

HELL YEAH THE V.P. OF OUR CLUB HAS BEEN ASKING AND ASKING ME TO GET SOME OF SOCIOS CLUB MEMBER #'S AND OTHER CLUBS FROM NORTHERN CAL SO WE CAN GET TOGETHER CUZ WE WANNA THROW A SHOW SOME TIME AROUND OR DURING HOT AUGUST NIGHTS WEEKEND CUZ THERES NO REAL PLACE FOR LOLO'S DURING HOT AUGUST NIGHTS OR AT LEAST A BAD ASS CRUISE FOR HOT AUGUST NIGHTS WITH ALOT MORE PEOPLE AND WE CAN ALL GET TOGETHER YOU KNOW JUST GET TO KNOW MORE PEOPLE


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KROME83KUTTY+Mar 18 2006, 03:41 AM~5073430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@Mar 17 2006, 06:11 PM~5070367
> *you guys setting up any vendors? Psychotic Customs from NOR. NV. would like to set somthing up if so.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I support you guys 100%! I'm down to help with anything.


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 17 2006, 10:22 AM~5067544
> *WORKS BETTER FOR ME,IM ONLY 5 MIN FROM THE NEW LOCATION!!!
> *


what up psta how you doin homie are you showin the lac this summer


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707+Mar 18 2006, 11:26 PM~5078552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone will get back to you about that.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 11 2006, 08:30 PM~5028933
> *IS ANYONE GONNA STEP UP TO BROWN SOCIETY CC THIS YEAR OR ARE WE GONNA HAVE TO WALK AWAY WITH ANOTHER FREE TROPHY?? WHO'S GONNA BRING SOMETHING WORTHWHILE OUT?? WHERE THE DANCERS AT? I KNOW SOME OF YOU MUST BE GETTING TIRED OF US CALLING OUT ALL OTHER DANCERS!! ANYONE?? IS LEO GONNA HAVE TO TAKE THE DANCE ON BAGS IN HIS '66 AGAIN? HA HA HA!!! :0 :biggrin:  I JUST WANNA SEE SOME MORE DANCERS OUT THIS TIME! :cheesy: :cheesy:   *


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 17 2006, 09:22 AM~5067544
> *WORKS BETTER FOR ME,IM ONLY 5 MIN FROM THE NEW LOCATION!!!
> *


Party at Rick's pad!!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Mar 19 2006, 10:46 PM~5083682
> *Party at Rick's pad!!!
> *



LET'S ROLL!


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@Mar 17 2006, 06:11 PM~5070367
> *you guys setting up any vendors? Psychotic Customs from NOR. NV. would like to set somthing up if so.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog+Mar 17 2006, 11:33 PM~5072425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 19 2006, 12:26 AM~5078552
> *I support you guys 100%!  I'm down to help with anything.
> *


Thank You John.... :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Mar 19 2006, 10:47 PM~5083282
> *IS ANYONE GONNA STEP UP TO BROWN SOCIETY CC THIS YEAR OR ARE WE GONNA HAVE TO WALK AWAY WITH ANOTHER FREE TROPHY?? WHO'S GONNA BRING SOMETHING WORTHWHILE OUT?? WHERE THE DANCERS AT? I KNOW SOME OF YOU MUST BE GETTING TIRED OF US CALLING OUT ALL OTHER DANCERS!!  ANYONE?? IS LEO GONNA HAVE TO TAKE THE DANCE ON BAGS IN HIS '66 AGAIN?  HA HA HA!!!  :0  :biggrin:   I JUST WANNA SEE SOME MORE DANCERS OUT THIS TIME!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:0


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 20 2006, 08:29 AM~5085278
> *:0
> *


:biggrin: That's my dose of motivation for other people and clubs.  Watch some shop show up and shut us up. :ugh: :happysad: Oh well, we should be there waiting to see what shows up.  :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Mar 20 2006, 09:50 AM~5085350
> *:biggrin: That's my dose of motivation for other people and clubs.   Watch some shop show up and shut us up.  :ugh:  :happysad: Oh well, we should be there waiting to see what shows up.   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: That's coo....


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Mar 19 2006, 11:47 PM~5083282
> *THIS WILL BE INTERESTING :biggrin: *


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KROME83KUTTY_@Mar 17 2006, 02:47 AM~5065647
> *We wanna go we're out of Carson and Reno but last time we went we were getting mad dogged by everyone for wearing blue jerzees who knows we might go anyways
> 
> ALMA LATINA
> *


We be there for sure!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 17 2006, 03:34 AM~5065798
> *If you aint banging I think it would be all good but if you come claiming well then thats another thing--just my opinion
> *


we dont claim nothing we just wanna go take our kids and have fun!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 20 2006, 11:18 AM~5086365
> *we dont claim nothing we just wanna go take our kids and have fun!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


That's what's it all about!  :thumbsup:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Mar 20 2006, 03:05 PM~5086632
> *That's what's it all about!    :thumbsup:
> *


i agree :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 20 2006, 11:10 AM~5086332
> *We be there for sure!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN+Mar 19 2006, 11:47 PM~5083282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not me,Im a lowlife gangbanging lunatic!


 just playing!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 21 2006, 11:09 AM~5093389
> *I dont think anyone dose dancers anymore!!
> *


That's why I put it out there, bro, otherwise I'd just show up and see who made it. :biggrin:  








To the dancers out there:
* -=Time to dust off them dancing shoes and come out to the dance floor=- * :biggrin: Time to bring it back and dance like 10 years ago.  Fuck it, Lenny (where ever you're at) bring that cutlass of yours out. Make sure you charge your batteries.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Mar 21 2006, 02:35 PM~5093777
> *That's why I put it out there, bro, otherwise I'd just show up and see who made it.  :biggrin:
> To the dancers out there:
> -=Time to dust off them dancing shoes and come out to the dance floor=-  :biggrin: Time to bring it back and dance like 10 years ago.   Fuck it, Lenny (where ever you're at)  bring that cutlass of yours out. Make sure you charge your batteries.
> *


Ill challange you to a break DANCE contest!! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 21 2006, 12:58 PM~5093893
> *Ill challange you to a break DANCE contest!! :biggrin:
> *


HA HA, I attempted break dancing when I was about 8 (circa 1986) :biggrin: You don't wanna see me out there dancing, I'm too fuckin ugly.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 20 2006, 08:29 AM~5085278
> *:0
> *


 YOU JUST GET YOUR AIR BAGS READY ----------BECAUSE YOU AIN'T GOT NOTHING ON MY BLADDER BAGS. LOL------------------------ :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 21 2006, 06:12 PM~5095619
> *YOU JUST GET YOUR AIR BAGS READY ----------BECAUSE YOU AIN'T GOT NOTHING ON MY BLADDER BAGS. LOL------------------------ :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 21 2006, 08:12 PM~5095619
> *YOU JUST GET YOUR AIR BAGS READY ----------BECAUSE YOU AIN'T GOT NOTHING ON MY BLADDER BAGS. LOL------------------------ :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 21 2006, 07:12 PM~5095619
> *YOU JUST GET YOUR AIR BAGS READY ----------BECAUSE YOU AIN'T GOT NOTHING ON MY BLADDER BAGS. LOL------------------------ :biggrin:
> *


what... :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 17 2006, 09:21 AM~5067135
> *300?!?!
> DAMN!!
> *


you almost did it last year. :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

I will be there for sure 4 years in a row. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I was looking over the cat. list and I think you guys should add "Muscle Cars" if possible. I know it tough having to buy throphy's for all these classes. Last year you guys had 26 cars in the "LowRod" class alone, so this might help break it up bit. Most of those could have been Muscle car instead. Alot of the cars were from the "Nutty-N-Nasty" Club. Just giving a suggestion. :biggrin: :biggrin: I can't wait for this show.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 23 2006, 11:39 AM~5105751
> *I was looking over the cat. list and I think you guys should add "Muscle Cars" if possible.  I know it tough having to buy throphy's for all these classes.  Last year you guys had 26 cars in the "LowRod" class alone, so this might help break it up  bit.  Most of those could have been Muscle car instead. Alot of the cars were from the "Nutty-N-Nasty" Club.  Just giving a suggestion. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I can't wait for this show.
> *


Very good suggestion, i remember that, this year we will see if we can open street and custom low rod and also open one for muscle car..Thanks John... :cheesy:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 23 2006, 12:08 PM~5105917
> *Very good suggestion, i remember that, this year we will see if we can open street and custom low rod and also open one for  muscle car..Thanks John... :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 23 2006, 11:38 PM~5110277
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2006, 11:18 AM~5112786
> *:wave:
> *


What up homie!!! Hope to chop' it up soon. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT TO KICK IT :buttkick: WITH EVERYBODY. IT'S ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW. SEE YA THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 25 2006, 01:09 AM~5116422
> *What up homie!!!  Hope to chop' it up soon. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm there...I'm there


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 25 2006, 12:40 PM~5118160
> *I'm there...I'm there
> *


is it just me, or was there no highest 3 wheel trophy?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Mar 25 2006, 11:05 AM~5117618
> *:wave:
> *


What up My Island Brother!!!!!!!!! Can't wait till the show season. I miss my car-show Family....LOL!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its coming


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 23 2006, 10:39 AM~5105751
> *I was looking over the cat. list and I think you guys should add "Muscle Cars" if possible.  I know it tough having to buy throphy's for all these classes.  Last year you guys had 26 cars in the "LowRod" class alone, so this might help break it up  bit.  Most of those could have been Muscle car instead. Alot of the cars were from the "Nutty-N-Nasty" Club.  Just giving a suggestion. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I can't wait for this show.
> *


I wish hot rodders were that nice to us at their shows.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

*THIS CARSHOW IS ON MY BIRTHDAY SO EVERYONES BUYING ME FOOD.*


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 25 2006, 09:29 PM~5120387
> *THIS CARSHOW IS ON MY BIRTHDAY SO EVERYONES BUYING ME FOOD.
> *


more like sockin u up all day long


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 26 2006, 01:38 AM~5120436
> *more like sockin u up all day long
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 25 2006, 08:38 PM~5120436
> *more like suckin u off all day long
> *


 :0 :0 :barf:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Mar 25 2006, 10:37 PM~5120724
> *:0  :0  :barf:
> *


keep that gay shit in off topic brown


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 25 2006, 09:51 PM~5120812
> *keep that gay shit in off topic brown
> *


  ...... :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Mar 25 2006, 11:03 PM~5120889
> * ...... :biggrin:
> *


so where all the sac hoppers at? i heard threw the grape vine youngster car is torn apart? who got the heat up north?


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 25 2006, 09:29 PM~5120387
> *THIS CARSHOW IS ON MY BIRTHDAY SO EVERYONES BUYING ME FOOD.
> *


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Mar 26 2006, 07:44 AM~5121914
> *
> *


chicken looks good uce :thumbsup:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Mar 26 2006, 09:45 AM~5122260
> *chicken looks good uce  :thumbsup:
> *


uso what's crackin billjack


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Mar 25 2006, 09:24 PM~5120359
> *I wish hot rodders were that nice to us at their shows.
> *


So do I.


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 26 2006, 12:05 AM~5120900
> *so where all the sac hoppers at? i heard threw the grape vine youngster car is torn apart? who got the heat up north?
> *




dont ever under estamate me !!!!!!!!! what you here and what you'll seee


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916BLVD_@Mar 26 2006, 02:22 PM~5123424
> *dont ever under estamate me !!!!!!!!!      what you here and what you'll seee
> *


well get at me than if you ready to get served. im ready 24/7


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Mar 26 2006, 10:23 AM~5122404
> *uso what's crackin billjack
> *


same O same O BIG UCE how is you been


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone+Mar 25 2006, 10:05 PM~5120900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Man, first Brown starting some stuff and now this!!!!!
I think this show is going to be good in the pit!! :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 26 2006, 06:36 PM~5124367
> *well get at me than if you ready to get served. im ready 24/7
> *


heres the thing Jim,you havnt served anyone to callout sombody yet!
get a few wins under your belt 1st homie!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 26 2006, 10:26 PM~5125962
> *heres the thing Jim,you havnt served anyone to callout sombody yet!
> get a few wins under your belt 1st homie!
> *


well shit how am I supposed to get any wins if im sittin at home? im gonna be at monterey, san bernadino, low vintage, socios, kos, san jo, so if anyone wants to call me out im ready name when and where


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 26 2006, 09:40 PM~5126085
> *well shit how am I supposed to get any wins if im sittin at home? im gonna be at monterey, san bernadino, low vintage, socios, kos, san jo, so if anyone wants to call me out im ready name when and where
> *


*Wanna dance? * :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:0 :0  :0 :0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 26 2006, 11:40 PM~5126085
> *well shit how am I supposed to get any wins if im sittin at home? im gonna be at monterey, san bernadino, low vintage, socios, kos, san jo, so if anyone wants to call me out im ready name when and where
> *


looks like your ready!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 27 2006, 02:16 PM~5129465
> *looks like your ready!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 27 2006, 02:16 PM~5129465
> *looks like your ready!
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 27 2006, 01:16 PM~5129465
> *looks like your ready!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
* "BLACKMAGIC" ENOUGH SAID 2006 YEAR OF REDEMPTION *


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 26 2006, 10:15 AM~5122695
> *So do I.
> *


----------



## novacntrx (Dec 13, 2005)

can't wait!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Mar 27 2006, 10:54 PM~5131096
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> "BLACKMAGIC" ENOUGH SAID 2006 YEAR OF REDEMPTION
> *


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 27 2006, 08:23 PM~5131922
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: That's Jimmy's signature, buey!


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 27 2006, 01:16 PM~5129465
> *looks like your ready!
> 
> 
> ...


That frame looks good!!!!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Mar 28 2006, 07:41 AM~5133934
> *That frame looks good!!!!!
> *


well everyone is gonna get to see alot of it this year.... :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 28 2006, 11:17 AM~5134826
> *well everyone is gonna get to see alot of it this year.... :biggrin:
> *


if you REALLY want to impress me,put that box on the freeway and hit corners on it!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 28 2006, 10:23 AM~5134859
> *if you REALLY want to impress me,put that box on the freeway and hit corners on it!
> *


hey hey hey now if you really want to impress me, pay me my fifty bucks cause thats how it works :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 28 2006, 11:42 AM~5134983
> *hey hey hey now if you really want to impress me, pay me my fifty bucks cause thats how it works :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

JIM, your car looks sick.. :cheesy:


----------



## HIJO DEL REY (Oct 10, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 28 2006, 11:11 AM~5135191
> *JIM, your car looks sick.. :cheesy:
> *


thanks alot :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 28 2006, 11:42 AM~5134983
> *hey hey hey now if you really want to impress me, pay me my fifty bucks cause thats how it works :biggrin:
> *


Im surprised you didnt call me a Jac Ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 25 2006, 04:43 PM~5119061
> *What up My Island Brother!!!!!!!!!  Can't wait till the show season.  I miss my car-show Family....LOL!!
> *


That makes 2 of use! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Mar 20 2006, 02:47 AM~5083282
> *IS ANYONE GONNA STEP UP TO BROWN SOCIETY CC THIS YEAR OR ARE WE GONNA HAVE TO WALK AWAY WITH ANOTHER FREE TROPHY?? WHO'S GONNA BRING SOMETHING WORTHWHILE OUT?? WHERE THE DANCERS AT? I KNOW SOME OF YOU MUST BE GETTING TIRED OF US CALLING OUT ALL OTHER DANCERS!!  ANYONE?? IS LEO GONNA HAVE TO TAKE THE DANCE ON BAGS IN HIS '66 AGAIN?  HA HA HA!!!  :0  :biggrin:   I JUST WANNA SEE SOME MORE DANCERS OUT THIS TIME!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:  

party on the dance floor, come out and get served!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Mar 29 2006, 09:23 PM~5146639
> *:biggrin:
> 
> party on the dance floor, come out and get served!
> *


 :0 :0 Will Leo "bag" another car dance trophy again this year? :biggrin: If I didn't know him, I'd be pulling my Bonnie out of the hole shes in right now for this show. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

EDGAR SOMEONE SAID YOU GUYS ARE HOLDING IT DOWN AS FAR AS DANCING IN SACRAMENTO AND THE BAY AREA.

TOO BAD NOONE ELSE IN SAC WANTS TO STEP TO THE PLATE. OR IN THE BAY AREA  


















































OKOK ILL STOP INSTIGATING :uh:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 28 2006, 10:11 AM~5135191
> *JIM, your car looks sick.. :cheesy:
> *



He looks serious this year, let's see what's up.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 30 2006, 08:05 AM~5148480
> *EDGAR SOMEONE SAID YOU GUYS ARE HOLDING IT DOWN AS FAR AS DANCING IN SACRAMENTO AND THE BAY AREA.
> 
> TOO BAD NOONE ELSE IN SAC WANTS TO STEP TO THE PLATE. OR IN THE BAY AREA
> ...


And Reno and Tahoe and Redding and Chico and so on and so forth................................................................................................................................
........................................................................................................................................
............................................................................................................................ :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916+Mar 30 2006, 08:05 AM~5148480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: All I can say is that I can't wait for the Socios show at the end of May. I wanna see who shows up for Leo's Impala  :biggrin: Does Northern Cali still have any dancers? :dunno: *EVERYBODY* can't just be into hopping. I wanna see more street cars come out and dance this year. Keep in mind Leo's Impala is a *complete (engine and all) running full size american ride* and not a radical dancer. Reason I say that is that I know of one vehicle in northern cali that gets up, but is an import and is just a box :uh: I wanna see apples and apples in the pit for this one.  :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Mar 30 2006, 10:02 AM~5148871
> *Naw, fuck it, don't stop, keep on going!
> 
> :biggrin: All I can say is that I can't wait for the Socios show at the end of May. I wanna see who shows up for Leo's Impala    :biggrin: Does Northern Cali still have any dancers? :dunno: EVERYBODY can't just be into hopping. I wanna see more street cars come out and dance this year. Keep in mind Leo's Impala is a complete (engine and all) running full size american ride and not a radical dancer. Reason I say that is that I know of one vehicle in northern cali that gets up, but is an import and is just a box  :uh: I wanna see apples and apples in the pit for this one.    :biggrin:
> *


sounds like your already makin excuses if he loses :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 30 2006, 12:47 PM~5150484
> *sounds like your already makin excuses if he loses :uh:
> *


Naw, if he gets served, next year we'll show up with Highjacker or whatever that Nissan Pathfinder from Black Magic is called, huh Jim boy? :biggrin: But *NO* excuses will be heard from this way.  You've seen lil bro's Impala last year didn't you? Drove in, did his thing and drove out.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 30 2006, 02:47 PM~5150484
> *sounds like your already makin excuses if he loses :uh:
> *


If you lose,you can blame it on that blacc magic garbage!


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 30 2006, 04:56 PM~5151952
> *If you lose,you can blame it on that blacc magic garbage!
> *


 :0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Mar 30 2006, 06:38 PM~5152122
> *:0
> *


and BTW,me and Jim are COOL!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 30 2006, 03:56 PM~5151952
> *If you lose,you can blame it on that blacc magic garbage!
> *


HA HA, pinche Psta! :biggrin: I think Black Magic has a good product. Let's see if Jim boy's '64 gets up this time around. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 30 2006, 04:39 PM~5152133
> *and BTW,me and Jim are COOL!
> *


Me too, even though we don't know each other........right Jim? :dunno: :biggrin: 






























































:ugh:  :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

IM SURE LENNY WOULD DANCE AGAINST YOU GUYS. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

TO ME I THINK A PUMP IS A PUMP. ITS ALL IN HOW YOU HIT THE SWITCH AND HAVE YOUR PLUMBING. THEIR ALL MADE THE SAME.

THERES WHAMMY TANKS THAT GET UP JUST AS HIGH AS SINGLE PUMPS OUT THERE. BRAND NAMES ARENT GONNA HELP YOUR CAR GET UP. *IMO*


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 31 2006, 12:31 AM~5153124
> *IM SURE LENNY WOULD DANCE AGAINST YOU GUYS. :biggrin:
> *


lenny is hard core. there are a lot of people here and everywhere that talk a lot of smack about him running his mouth... he makes things exciting. he makes people want to make something to shut him up. "inspiration", ask psta. he got his caddy up and going and one of the first people he wanted a part of was lenny and his ride. thats good man! it makes the whole lowrider game exciting, thats what its all about. shows are *cute*, but its really about tearing it up and living the true lowrider life. i give lenny and people like him much props.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

oh yea, bring what you have to the show and get served. Brown Society CC from Yuba City Califas has a little something brewing...


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 30 2006, 04:56 PM~5151952
> *If you lose,you can blame it on that blacc magic garbage!
> *


i doubt that


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Mar 31 2006, 12:18 AM~5153950
> *oh yea, bring what you have to the show and get served.  Brown Society CC from Yuba City Califas has a little something brewing...
> *


:thumbsup: Can't wait to see it...


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so whats up with them elcos that were there last year they still around????


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 30 2006, 10:24 PM~5153974
> *so whats up with them elcos that were there last year they still around????
> *


The silver and blue one was from Crazy, the primered one was from the bay.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Mar 30 2006, 10:18 PM~5153950
> *oh yea, bring what you have to the show and get served.  Brown Society CC from Yuba City Califas has a little something brewing...
> *


 :0 :0 You do!!? :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Mar 30 2006, 10:22 PM~5153964
> *:thumbsup: Can't wait to see it...
> *


Dayum, Leo let the cat out the bag! :angry: He mentioned being served and brewing so I guess I'll post up a pic of what we got planned for the Socios show...



















































:cheesy: :cheesy: *A COFFEE STAND!! * :cheesy: :cheesy: 








And GLo and Manuel are the ones that are gonna get served first, first thing in the morning!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 30 2006, 07:31 PM~5153124
> *IM SURE LENNY WOULD DANCE AGAINST YOU GUYS. :biggrin:
> *


I hope Lenny shows up with his Cutlass, like Leo said, I think he makes things interesing.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Mar 31 2006, 04:36 PM~5156935
> *I hope Lenny shows up with his Cutlass, like Leo said, I think he makes things interesing.
> *


yea he does. good people.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Mar 31 2006, 11:23 AM~5156876
> *Dayum, Leo let the cat out the bag!  :angry: He mentioned being served and brewing so I guess I'll post up a pic of what we got planned for the Socios show...
> :cheesy:  :cheesy: A COFFEE STAND!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
That was a good one.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Mar 31 2006, 11:56 AM~5157018
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> That was a good one.
> *


Leo's gonna get mad with that one, watch :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Mar 30 2006, 06:40 PM~5152140
> *HA HA, pinche Psta!  :biggrin:  I think Black Magic has a good product. Let's see if Jim boy's '64 gets up this time around.  :biggrin:
> *


I THINK WE GOT A LIL SOMTHING GOING ON HERE...I LIKES IT :biggrin:...I HAVENT FORGOTTEN ABOUT YOU PSTA!...WHEN THE MONTE IS READY WE'LL NOSE UP


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Mar 31 2006, 01:23 PM~5156876
> *Dayum, Leo let the cat out the bag!  :angry: He mentioned being served and brewing so I guess I'll post up a pic of what we got planned for the Socios show...
> :cheesy:  :cheesy: A COFFEE STAND!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


I'll take mine with Cream and Sugar please!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Mar 31 2006, 12:21 PM~5157137
> *I'll take mine with Cream and Sugar please!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll get cousin Vic right on it!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Mar 31 2006, 02:12 PM~5157095
> *Leo's gonna get mad with that one, watch  :uh:
> *


 :angry: DAMMIT WHY YOU MAKING FUN OF MY POST :angry:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 31 2006, 12:15 PM~5157110
> *I THINK WE GOT A LIL SOMTHING GOING ON HERE...I LIKES IT :biggrin:...I HAVENT FORGOTTEN ABOUT YOU PSTA!...WHEN THE MONTE IS READY WE'LL NOSE UP  *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Mar 31 2006, 02:22 PM~5157145
> *I'll get cousin Vic right on it!
> *


Wait! I take that back...

No sugar........ Splenda please!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 31 2006, 12:22 PM~5157149
> *:angry:  DAMMIT WHY YOU MAKING FUN OF MY POST :angry:
> *


Yep, I can hear it now "You making us look bad!", but I say....Only time will tell!  :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Mar 31 2006, 12:24 PM~5157156
> *Wait! I take that back...
> 
> No sugar........ Splenda please!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


VICTOR....CHOP-CHOP, you heard GLo!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Mar 31 2006, 02:25 PM~5157163
> *VICTOR....CHOP-CHOP, you heard GLo!
> *


YYYEESSS MASA...BUT PEAS DON'T BEAT ME DOWN LIKESS YOU DOES BEFO' :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Mar 31 2006, 02:24 PM~5157158
> *Yep, I can hear it now "You making us look bad!", but I say....Only time will tell!    :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: DAMMIT I'LL KICK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 31 2006, 05:15 PM~5157110
> *I THINK WE GOT A LIL SOMTHING GOING ON HERE...I LIKES IT :biggrin:...I HAVENT FORGOTTEN ABOUT YOU PSTA!...WHEN THE MONTE IS READY WE'LL NOSE UP
> *


YOUR GONNA HAVE TO BUY ALOT OF ARMATURES THEN. 


YOU NEVER HOPPED IN THE PIT, AND PLUS, YOUR GOING WITH EVERYTHING USED IN THE TRUNK :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 31 2006, 02:15 PM~5157110
> *I THINK WE GOT A LIL SOMTHING GOING ON HERE...I LIKES IT :biggrin:...I HAVENT FORGOTTEN ABOUT YOU PSTA!...WHEN THE MONTE IS READY WE'LL NOSE UP
> *


By that time I will be finishing up ANOTHER project!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 31 2006, 03:35 PM~5157528
> *YOUR GONNA HAVE TO BUY ALOT OF ARMATURES THEN.
> YOU NEVER HOPPED IN THE PIT, AND PLUS, YOUR GOING WITH EVERYTHING USED IN THE TRUNK :uh:
> *


DUDE ARE DEAF OR SOMETHING????, I TOLD YOU I'M PUTTING IN A USED SET UP WHICH I KNOW WILL TAKE YOUR WHAT YOU HAD IN YOUR CAR TO MESS AROUND WITH TO GET THE HANG OF THE SWITCH...WHY IN THE FUCK AM I GONNA SPEND HELLA MONEY ON A SET UP AND THEN END UP BURNING MY SHIT OR FUCKING IT UP :uh: AS LONG AS THE RENFORCING IS DONE RIGHT AND ALL THE EXTENTIONS ECT. I SHOULD BE FINE :uh:...DAMN MR LOWRIDER KNOW IT ALL :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: I'm cracking up over here.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 31 2006, 04:30 PM~5157877
> *By that time I will be finishing up ANOTHER project!
> *


  EITHER WAY BRO STILL GOTTA NOSE UP...MAKE THINGS INTERESTING :biggrin: ...I SLOWED DOWN SOMEWHAT ON MY CAR, BUT IT WILL GET DONE AND BE OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 31 2006, 04:58 PM~5158067
> *  EITHER WAY BRO STILL GOTTA NOSE UP...MAKE THINGS INTERESTING :biggrin: ...I SLOWED DOWN SOMEWHAT ON MY CAR, BUT IT WILL GET DONE AND BE OUT :biggrin:
> *


thats right!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

LET'S GET READY TO RUUMMBLLLLE!

SOCIOS CAR SHOW 
LIVE ON PPV :biggrin: j/k
MAY 28TH SAC, CA

PUT UP OR SHUT UP!

WHO'S GONNA TAKE IT?

:thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 31 2006, 02:57 PM~5158059
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I'm cracking up over here.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 31 2006, 01:35 PM~5157528
> *YOUR GONNA HAVE TO BUY ALOT OF ARMATURES THEN.
> YOU NEVER HOPPED IN THE PIT, AND PLUS, YOUR GOING WITH EVERYTHING USED IN THE TRUNK :uh:
> *


I say you and cousin Vic should go at it! :cheesy: .............................................. :ugh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Mar 31 2006, 06:50 PM~5158641
> *I say you and cousin Vic should go at it!  :cheesy: .............................................. :ugh:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 31 2006, 04:53 PM~5158653
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I ment in the pit, not what you 2 do on your personal time. Don't get happy! :nono:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 31 2006, 02:30 PM~5157877
> *By that time I will be finishing up ANOTHER project!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Mar 31 2006, 07:08 PM~5158738
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: LOOK AT THE AGE DIFFERENCE I'M ONLY 20 AND WHO KNOWS HOW OLD PSTA IS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 31 2006, 05:21 PM~5158524
> *LET'S GET READY TO RUUMMBLLLLE!
> 
> SOCIOS CAR SHOW
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 1 2006, 12:02 AM~5160528
> *:uh:  LOOK AT THE AGE DIFFERENCE I'M ONLY 20 AND WHO KNOWS HOW OLD PSTA IS
> *


Well, if you would stop getting cell phones, it would not be that way. :biggrin:






























J/K vic. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 1 2006, 08:09 AM~5161284
> *Well, if you would stop getting cell phones, it would not be that way. :biggrin:
> J/K vic. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!! Oh and Psta is about in between me and Beto's age, Vic.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 31 2006, 07:58 PM~5158067
> *  EITHER WAY BRO STILL GOTTA NOSE UP...MAKE THINGS INTERESTING :biggrin: ...I SLOWED DOWN SOMEWHAT ON MY CAR, BUT IT WILL GET DONE AND BE OUT :biggrin:
> *


WHATS SO INTERESTING ABOUT YOU LOSING A HOP WITH A *BASIC 3/8'S SETUP *:uh: 

IF YOU WANNA SEE SOMETHING INTERESTING, BUILD A MONTE CARLO WITH 2 PISTONS TO THE FACE AND AN ADEX.

AND BY THE WAY DICKTEASE, YOU NEED TO INVEST IN SOME MINTS. BECAUSE YOUR BREATH SMELLS LIKE HOT GARBAGE.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 31 2006, 07:51 PM~5158015
> *DUDE ARE DEAF OR SOMETHING????, I TOLD YOU I'M PUTTING IN A USED SET UP WHICH I KNOW WILL TAKE YOUR WHAT YOU HAD IN YOUR CAR TO MESS AROUND WITH TO GET THE HANG OF THE SWITCH...WHY IN THE FUCK AM I GONNA SPEND HELLA MONEY ON A SET UP AND THEN END UP BURNING MY SHIT OR FUCKING IT UP :uh: AS LONG AS THE RENFORCING IS DONE RIGHT AND ALL THE EXTENTIONS ECT. I SHOULD BE FINE :uh:...DAMN MR LOWRIDER KNOW IT ALL :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


SO YOUR GONNA PUT USED SHIT ON YOUR VIRGIN MONTE CARLO THATS NEVER BEEN CUT TO PRACTICE ON? WTF :uh: 

I THOUGHT YOU WERE GONNA BUST OUT HARD FOOL :uh: 

WHAT YOU SHOULD DO IS BUY ONE OF THE SNOOP DOG CADILACS AT WAL MART TO PRACTICE ON. THEN BUY A PISTON AND A CUCUMBER FOR YOUR NALGAS.

WAIT TILL YOUR CAR BURNS DOWN BECAUSE OF SOME FUCKED UP SETUP. THEN YOU REALLY HAVE A REASON TO WORK ON THE TRUCK :uh: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 1 2006, 01:05 PM~5162188
> *SO YOUR GONNA PUT USED SHIT ON YOUR VIRGIN MONTE CARLO THATS NEVER BEEN CUT TO PRACTICE ON? WTF :uh:
> 
> I THOUGHT YOU WERE GONNA BUST OUT HARD FOOL :uh:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 1 2006, 02:02 AM~5160528
> *:uh:  LOOK AT THE AGE DIFFERENCE I'M ONLY 20 AND WHO KNOWS HOW OLD PSTA IS
> *


iM ONLY 27!WHEN I WAS 20 I ALREADY HAD A 64 AND MY BLACC CADDI(THAT SAT ON THE BUMPER!)
NO EXUSES YOUNGSTA!!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916+Apr 1 2006, 12:59 PM~5162173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I sense a lover's squarrel going on! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 1 2006, 06:02 PM~5162904
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I sense a lover's squarrel going on!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


huh, no kidding,respect your elders vic. wussup scottie?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

WHATUP BARRY, JUST GOT BACK FROM PICK N PULL!!! HALF OFF SALE TODAY AND MANANA!!!!!

DAMN BRO I FUCKIN LOVE PICK N PULL. WHENEVER I GET PISSED OFF OR UPSET I GO THERE TO PULL SHIT OFF TO GET CHROMED :biggrin:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 1 2006, 06:17 PM~5162970
> *huh, no kidding,respect your elders vic. wussup scottie?
> *


hey where did edgar go? :banghead:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 1 2006, 06:30 PM~5163018
> *hey where did edgar go? :banghead:
> *


dat's coo , half off is almost as good as free :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

HELL YEAH


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 1 2006, 06:33 PM~5163032
> *HELL YEAH
> *


can't wait to see your ride shut some folk down :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 1 2006, 10:35 PM~5163047
> *can't wait to see your ride shut some folk down :biggrin:
> *


WELL ALL IM DOIN THIS YEAR IS KEEPIN MY MOUTH SHUT AND DOING IT.

NO MORE CHEERLEADING WITHOUT A CAR. I HAVE TO LEARN THE HARD WAY SOMETIME. :biggrin:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 1 2006, 06:44 PM~5163093
> *WELL ALL IM DOIN THIS YEAR IS KEEPIN MY MOUTH SHUT AND DOING IT.
> 
> NO MORE CHEERLEADING WITHOUT A CAR. I HAVE TO LEARN THE HARD WAY SOMETIME. :biggrin:
> *


yeah, i know what u mean, just stay quiet and come correct. hopefully after i move , i can finish up the lasting details on my ride, only then will i be truly happy. servin people up the brown society way :guns:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

WELL FOR THOSE OTHER CAR CLUBS, AND PEOPLE THAT TALKED SHIT ABOUT YOU GUYS, BE SURE YOU GUYS COME CORRECT ALSO. DO NOT CUT CORNERS.. *EVEN IF IT TAKES LONGER*..

I ALREADY KNOW EVERY ONE WHOS TALKED SHIT ABOUT ME OVER THE YEARS, AND YES I DID BRING IT ON MYSELF. IM MAN ENOUGH TO ADMIT THAT. *THEY THINK THE PEOPLE THEY TOLD ARENT GONNA TELL ME??? NOT KNOWING WERE LIKE FAMILY. *:biggrin: 

BUT FOR THOSE THAT BACKSTABBED ME, AND SMILED IN MY FACE, JUST KNOW THAT EVEN THOUGH I KNOW WHO YOU ARE, *I STILL SHAKE YOUR HAND AND LAUGH WHEN YOU TURN YOUR BACK*  

YOU ALL WILL GET WHATS COMING TO YOU SOON. SO KEEP FRONTING AND HATING. IT ONLY MOTIVATES ME NOW.

WHEN IM DONE, YOU WONT SEE ME PUTTING MY FINGER IN THE AIR SAYING IM NUMBER ONE LIKE SOME DORKS. SHIT... IF ANYTHING, ILL BE CHEESIN LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER, ALL THE WAY TO BROADWAY. LOOKIN LIKE A COLGATE COMMERCIAL.


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 1 2006, 06:56 PM~5163140
> *WELL FOR THOSE OTHER CAR CLUBS, AND PEOPLE THAT TALKED SHIT ABOUT YOU GUYS, BE SURE YOU GUYS COME CORRECT ALSO. DO NOT CUT CORNERS.. EVEN IF IT TAKES LONGER..
> 
> I ALREADY KNOW EVERY ONE WHOS TALKED SHIT ABOUT ME OVER THE YEARS, AND YES I DID BRING IT ON MYSELF. IM MAN ENOUGH TO ADMIT THAT. THEY THINK THE PEOPLE THEY TOLD ARENT GONNA TELL ME??? NOT KNOWING WERE LIKE FAMILY. :biggrin:
> ...


sorry for being late........


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 1 2006, 05:26 PM~5163002
> *WHATUP BARRY, JUST GOT BACK FROM PICK N PULL!!! HALF OFF SALE TODAY AND MANANA!!!!!
> 
> DAMN BRO I FUCKIN LOVE PICK N PULL. WHENEVER I GET PISSED OFF OR UPSET  I GO THERE TO PULL SHIT OFF TO GET CHROMED :biggrin:
> *


Damn, I need to go tomorrow then. :angry: 
I hope it doesn't rain. :uh:


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 1 2006, 03:27 PM~5162372
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats up Robert.....
:wave: ..hahahaha


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 50chev_@Apr 1 2006, 06:32 PM~5163217
> *whats up Robert.....
> :wave: ..hahahaha
> *


Damn, that took you forever to post. :biggrin: 
What up, are you about to leave for the meeting?


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 1 2006, 06:32 PM~5163024
> *dat's coo , half off is almost as good as free :thumbsup:
> *


whats up there Barry!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 50chev_@Apr 1 2006, 07:32 PM~5163217
> *whats up Robert.....
> :wave: ..hahahaha
> *


BROWN SOCIETY IN DA HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 1 2006, 06:33 PM~5163224
> *Damn, that took you forever to post. :biggrin:
> What up, are you about to leave for the meeting or are you already there?
> *


You too barry. :biggrin:


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 1 2006, 07:33 PM~5163224
> *Damn, that took you forever to post. :biggrin:
> What up, are you about to leave for the meeting?
> *


what ever ..... :uh: yeah i was just seen whats up..... :biggrin:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 1 2006, 07:34 PM~5163227
> *BROWN SOCIETY IN DA HOUSE :thumbsup:
> *


I WAS PLAYING RAW VERSUS SMACK DOWN


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 50chev_@Apr 1 2006, 06:35 PM~5163233
> *what ever ..... :uh: yeah i was just seen whats up..... :biggrin:
> *


I was just messin with you. :biggrin:


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 1 2006, 07:34 PM~5163227
> *BROWN SOCIETY IN DA HOUSE :thumbsup:
> *


what happen to Scotty..


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 1 2006, 07:34 PM~5163230
> *You too barry. :biggrin:
> *


THE ONE AND ONLY :machinegun:


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 1 2006, 07:36 PM~5163236
> *I was just messin with you. :biggrin:
> *


see you at the meeting ........
:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 1 2006, 07:36 PM~5163238
> *THE ONE AND ONLY :machinegun:
> *


FORGET GOING TO THE MEETING, WE'LL ALL JUST LOG ON :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

CHECK OUT THE NORTENO


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

VIC YOU BRINGIN YOUR SANCHA TO THE SHOW?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 2 2006, 01:49 PM~5163285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


scotty's girl

ha ha ha

j/k


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

VICTORS GATO... *GETTIN IT, IN THE "DIRTY BALLOON KNOT"*


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Apr 1 2006, 11:55 PM~5163303
> *scotty's girl
> 
> ha ha ha
> ...


HAAHA WHATUP FOOL! I DIDNT KNOW YOU WERE ON HERE ALSO.


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

hey dumps is the grand prix coming out????????????//


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 2 2006, 01:57 PM~5163308
> *HAAHA WHATUP FOOL!  I DIDNT KNOW YOU WERE ON HERE ALSO.
> *


i'm every where i stay in the cuts :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

YEA I HEAR YOU. MAN I HOPE THIS SHOW BRINGS SOME G BODYS OUT, I WANNA SEE WHOS DOIN WHAT :biggrin: 

I HOPE TO SEE SOME NEW CARS OUT OVER THE NEXT YEAR OR SO. IT SUCKS SEEING THE SAME SHIT. BUT WHO AM I, :uh: I HAVENT EVEN BUSTED OUT YET :uh: :uh:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

WHO WANTS TO NOSE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! uffin: uffin:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

LENNY'S READY ALSO


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

THIS IS ALL IM POSTING :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 2 2006, 02:09 PM~5163359
> *THIS IS ALL IM POSTING :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE MY CAR


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

IM TAKING MY TIME, BUT ALL THE LITTLE THINGS ARE BEING TAKEN INTO INITIATIVE. 

SOMEONES BRINGING ME A FEW GOODIES FROM LA TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 1 2006, 04:37 PM~5162405
> *iM ONLY 27!WHEN I WAS 20 I ALREADY HAD A 64 AND MY BLACC CADDI(THAT SAT ON THE BUMPER!)
> NO EXUSES YOUNGSTA!!
> *


come on rick not all the YOUNGSTAS are chipin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Apr 1 2006, 06:57 PM~5163309
> *hey dumps is the grand prix coming out????????????//
> *


No, unless there is an all stock class for 70s. I am going to just gather everything first and then build it so hopefully next year. :biggrin:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

hey dumps tell leo lenny wants to dance
:biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Mar 31 2006, 04:13 PM~5156828
> *:0  :0 You do!!?  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Apr 2 2006, 01:23 PM~5165000
> *hey dumps tell leo lenny wants to dance
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


i'll be there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 2 2006, 05:18 PM~5167177
> *i'll be there  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  Lenny's comming out, Jolley rancher???!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: Tell him to charge up his batteries.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Apr 1 2006, 07:07 PM~5163348
> *LENNY'S READY ALSO
> 
> 
> ...


Watch out, Leo, Lenny's gonna give you a run for your money! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 1 2006, 07:09 PM~5163359
> *THIS IS ALL IM POSTING :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916BLVD_@Apr 1 2006, 10:42 PM~5163714
> *come on rick not all the YOUNGSTAS are chipin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW THATS RIGHT!
WHATS CRACCIN HOMIE?!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=524667]


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 3 2006, 08:44 PM~5174533
> *[attachmentid=524667]
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

_* :biggrin: 54 DAYS LEFT TILL THE SHOW....YAY!!!! :biggrin: *_


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 1 2006, 02:59 PM~5162173
> *WHATS SO INTERESTING ABOUT YOU LOSING A HOP WITH A BASIC 3/8'S SETUP :uh:
> 
> IF YOU WANNA SEE SOMETHING INTERESTING, BUILD A MONTE CARLO WITH 2 PISTONS TO THE FACE AND AN ADEX.
> ...


I AT LEAST CAN INVEST IN SOME MINTS CHEAP ASS :uh: AND ARE SURE ITS MY BREATH, EVERYTIME YOU ROLL WITH ME IN MY CAR YOUR THE ONE THAT HAS BREATH SMELLING LIKE YOU'VE BEEN EATING OUT THE ASS HOLE OF A COW :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 1 2006, 03:05 PM~5162188
> *SO YOUR GONNA PUT USED SHIT ON YOUR VIRGIN MONTE CARLO THATS NEVER BEEN CUT TO PRACTICE ON? WTF :uh:
> 
> I THOUGHT YOU WERE GONNA BUST OUT HARD FOOL :uh:
> ...


THE SET I HAVE ISN'T FUCKED UP, THOSE PUMP I HAVE ARE OFF OF BARRY'S 65 AND THEY WORK PRETTY GOOD IN HIS RIDE AND STILL DO, IF YOU DONT WANT TO BELIVE ASK LEO YOUR FAV. PEROSON IN THE WORLD :uh: OH AND LOOK AT YOUR PUMPS THAT YOU HAD IN YOUR REGAL, SUPPOSABLY THEY WERE BAD ASS AND WHAT NOT AND THEY ALMOST BURNED *YOUR *CAR DOWN :uh: BUT MY CAR WILL COME OUT CLEAN BUT WITH IN TIME, I DONT GET LIKE YOU GUEY AND SAY I'M GONNA BUST OUT HARD LIKE YOUR ASS DOES, I JUST WANT TO MAKE IT LOOK CLEAN, CRUISE IT AND HAVE A GOOD HOP...DONT WANT TO BE LIKE OTHERS WORRYING ABOUT HITTING THE SWITCH CUZ SOMETHING MIGHT BREAK OR SCRATCH UP, FUCK IT IF IT BREAKS FIX IT! LIKE MY PRIMO LEONI SAYS


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

....more of the lover's quarrel :uh: :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 1 2006, 08:45 PM~5163266
> *VIC YOU BRINGIN YOUR SANCHA TO THE SHOW?
> 
> 
> ...


HEY GUEY WHY YOU GOTTA POST UP THAT VIEJA YOU BONED A FEW NIGHTS AGO :uh: WE ALL KNOW YOUR THE TORTA LOVER UP IN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 1 2006, 04:37 PM~5162405
> *iM ONLY 27!WHEN I WAS 20 I ALREADY HAD A 64 AND MY BLACC CADDI(THAT SAT ON THE BUMPER!)
> NO EXUSES YOUNGSTA!!
> *


GOOD FOR YOU HOMIE, BUT ME I HAVE A 9-5 JOB, TRYINIG TO PAY A FEW BILLS THAT I HAVE AND MAKE SURE IMPORTANT THINGS ARE TAKEN CARE OF BECAUSE THOSE THINGS WILL HELP ME OUT IN LIFE AND NOT MY CAR IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by velvetrose_00_@Apr 4 2006, 08:52 AM~5176614
> * :biggrin: 54 DAYS LEFT TILL THE SHOW....YAY!!!! :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

man this topic got all jacked up


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 4 2006, 09:58 AM~5177012
> *man this topic got all jacked up
> *



x2 :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 4 2006, 08:58 AM~5177012
> *man this topic got all jacked up
> *


Yeah, I know! :uh: Lisett's gonna be mad! Can't wait for the show, it's always one of my favorites!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 4 2006, 11:15 AM~5177122
> *Yeah, I know!  :uh: Lisett's gonna be mad!  Can't wait for the show, it's always one of my favorites!
> *


Lets try and sticc to the topic.
SOCIOS Car show,May 28th,Looking forward to it!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 4 2006, 09:32 AM~5177223
> *Lets try and sticc to the topic.
> SOCIOS Car show,May 28th,Looking forward to it!
> *


  I got my count down going and cause I got a deadline to meet for this day.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING will be there.....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 4 2006, 01:02 PM~5177809
> *TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING will be there.....
> *


JESS,HAVE A FREAKY,STRIPPER LIKE FEMALE READY FOR MY CAR!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 4 2006, 01:04 PM~5177823
> *JESS,HAVE A FREAKY,STRIPPER LIKE FEMALE READY FOR MY CAR!
> *


we can handle that....foooooooooooor sure.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 4 2006, 11:02 AM~5177809
> *TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING will be there.....
> *


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

may 28th i'm there homie. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

VIC AINT HEAVY, HES MY BROTHER. 




HEY VIC LOOKS LIKE I MIGHT BE MAKING A TRIP TO THE SUNRISE PICK N PULL ON FRIDAY FOOL LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANYTHING. DOOSHBAG :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 4 2006, 01:05 PM~5176684
> *I AT LEAST CAN INVEST IN SOME MINTS CHEAP ASS :uh:  AND ARE SURE ITS MY BREATH, EVERYTIME YOU ROLL WITH ME IN MY CAR YOUR THE ONE THAT HAS BREATH SMELLING LIKE YOU'VE BEEN EATING OUT THE ASS HOLE OF A COW :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: STUPID FOOL


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

VICTOR ARE YOU GONNA BE IN THE EURO CLASS THIS YEAR WITH THE ACURA?

*I DONT KNOW HOW JUDGING WORKS, IF EVERY WHEEL ON YOUR CAR IS A DIFFERENT SIZE. * :uh:


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 5 2006, 06:40 PM~5186971
> *VICTOR ARE YOU GONNA BE IN THE EURO CLASS THIS YEAR WITH THE ACURA?
> 
> I DONT KNOW HOW JUDGING WORKS, IF EVERY WHEEL ON YOUR CAR IS A DIFFERENT SIZE.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

sup loco raider my 54 should be ready in time for this show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Apr 5 2006, 08:13 PM~5187868
> *sup loco raider my 54 should be ready in time for this show
> *


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

VIC YOU WANNA GET MCDONALDS FOR LUNCH :dunno:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 4 2006, 10:15 AM~5177122
> *Yeah, I know!  :uh: Lisett's gonna be mad!  Can't wait for the show, it's always one of my favorites!
> *



:angry: :angry: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

VIC and SHOWTIME

:angry: EXIT IS THIS WAY~~~~~~~~>


I don't want drama in my topic.... :angry: 























NOW TRY TO HAVE A GREAT DAY... :cheesy: 
YOU ARE WELCOME TO COMENT HERE BUT NO MORE PICS OF YOUR HYNAS.... :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Apr 5 2006, 09:13 PM~5187868
> *sup loco raider my 54 should be ready in time for this show
> *





es todo buey asi me das un raite :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: did u buy that enclose trailer?


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

i'll be there representing nor. nevada, keep up the good work socios. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 6 2006, 05:34 PM~5191336
> *VIC and SHOWTIME
> 
> :angry: EXIT IS THIS WAY~~~~~~~~>
> ...


*YOU KNOW HOW WE PLAY AROUND :biggrin: . IF THIS ISNT FUNNY, I DONT KNOW WHAT IS.... :uh: :uh: :uh: *


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

*HIMBONE WANNA NOSE UP?*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

:
roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
OOOOOHHHHHH SCOTTY........YOUR TOO MUCH HOMIE..... :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 6 2006, 12:44 PM~5191388
> *es todo buey asi me das un raite :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: did u buy that enclose trailer?
> *


you seen that red one :0


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 5 2006, 07:40 PM~5186971
> *VICTOR ARE YOU GONNA BE IN THE EURO CLASS THIS YEAR WITH THE ACURA?
> 
> I DONT KNOW HOW JUDGING WORKS, IF EVERY WHEEL ON YOUR CAR IS A DIFFERENT SIZE.  :uh:
> *


I MIGHT JUST THROW THE SPOKES ON THE ACURA AND SEE IF I CAN GET A TROPHY :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 6 2006, 07:02 PM~5192813
> *YOU KNOW HOW WE PLAY AROUND :biggrin: . IF THIS ISNT FUNNY, I DONT KNOW WHAT IS.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 7 2006, 09:12 AM~5194908
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 7 2006, 08:51 AM~5194839
> *I MIGHT JUST THROW THE SPOKES ON THE ACURA AND SEE IF I CAN GET A TROPHY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

showtime...stop with the gay pics....get out... :angry: ~~~~~~~~>


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

This will be there :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 7 2006, 06:53 PM~5198051
> *  showtime...stop with the gay pics....get out... :angry: ~~~~~~~~>
> *


okok i took two off for you.  stop yelling at me. :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YE4 MAN IMA TRY TO HAVE A LOWRIDER BIKE DONE B4 THEN......


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 6 2006, 06:06 PM~5192840
> *HIMBONE WANNA NOSE UP?
> *


YOU DONT WANT NONE OF THIS SON


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Apr 6 2006, 08:16 PM~5193483
> *you seen that red one  :0
> *




A HUEVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 4 2006, 10:15 AM~5177122
> *Yeah, I know!  :uh: Lisett's gonna be mad!  Can't wait for the show, it's always one of my favorites!
> *


mine too :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 7 2006, 10:35 PM~5200652
> *mine too :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP NICCA


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 8 2006, 05:18 AM~5201390
> *WHATS UP NICCA
> *


VIC WHATS UP WITH SCOTTYS PIC UNDER YOUR NAME?????????
WHATS REALLY GOING ON HERE?????? :dunno: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 8 2006, 09:18 AM~5201390
> *WHATS UP NICCA
> *


THATS STUPID FOOL :uh: 

*IT LOOKS LIKE YOUR ON MY JOCK THOUGH. SO FUCK IT. MAKES YOU LOOK STUPID. * :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 8 2006, 12:52 PM~5202521
> *THATS STUPID FOOL :uh:
> 
> IT LOOKS LIKE YOUR ON MY JOCK THOUGH. SO FUCK IT. MAKES YOU LOOK STUPID.  :biggrin:
> *


I JUST WANTED TO MESS WITH SCOTTY...I KNOW HE GETS BUTT HURT ABOUT THINGS LIKE THIS..BUT I SEE IT DIDNT WORK...GOOD I GUESS HE'S FINALLY CUTTING BACK ON THE DRAMA :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 8 2006, 11:21 AM~5202652
> *I JUST WANTED TO MESS WITH SCOTTY...I KNOW HE GETS BUTT HURT ABOUT THINGS LIKE THIS..BUT I SEE IT DIDNT WORK...GOOD I GUESS HE'S FINALLY CUTTING BACK ON THE DRAMA :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 8 2006, 01:30 PM~5202709
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

yall se this????
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=253406

sac house call!!!!!

or grocery store, or whatever. who cares should be fun.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

I wanted to post this because it is a good statement and also to put this back at the top. :biggrin: 



I hate to be the one to say this but *I think* Moco is going down this year. I am pretty sure he has it in the back of his mind about his frame. But you never know, there may not be any other dancers out and if that is the case, moco can hold his title at the socios show. But I say, with all the motivation that we talk, someone has got to bring something out and if that is the case, well, we will see what BROWN SOCIETY has up their sleeve. All I am going to say is, we would like to see more dancers out. Anyone that can read this that has a dancer, bring it out and let us see what you got. We are not just talking to locals, we are talking to the whole world being on the internet. To us, it is a sport and we would like to see it become popular again. *We do it for the excitement it gives to everyone else*. If someone brings something out that can wow the world, then so be it. I am sure moco will not be dissapointed that he did not win. Instead, he will be excited that he was part of bringing the dance competitions back to life.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 10 2006, 09:45 AM~5212796
> *I wanted to post this because it is a good statement and also to put this back at the top. :biggrin:
> I hate to be the one to say this but I think Moco is going down this year. I am pretty sure he has it in the back of his mind about his frame. But you never know, there may not be any other dancers out and if that is the case, moco can hold his title at the socios show.  But I say, with all the motivation that we talk, someone has got to bring something out and if that is the case, well, we will see what BROWN SOCIETY has up their sleeve. All I am going to say is, we would like to see more dancers out. Anyone that can read this that has a dancer, bring it out and let us see what you got. We are not just talking to locals, we are talking to the whole world being on the internet. To us, it is a sport and we would like to see it become popular again. We do it for the excitement it gives to everyone else. If someone brings something out that can wow the world, then so be it. I am sure moco will not be dissapointed that he did not win. Instead, he will be excited that he was part of bringing the dance competitions back to life.*


In addition to that I think it will give him more of a reason to get crazier with his car, finding new ways to make it quicker and show people that the 66 impala still gots it


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 10 2006, 08:45 AM~5212796
> *I wanted to post this because it is a good statement and also to put this back at the top. :biggrin:
> I hate to be the one to say this but I think Moco is going down this year. I am pretty sure he has it in the back of his mind about his frame. But you never know, there may not be any other dancers out and if that is the case, moco can hold his title at the socios show.  But I say, with all the motivation that we talk, someone has got to bring something out and if that is the case, well, we will see what BROWN SOCIETY has up their sleeve. All I am going to say is, we would like to see more dancers out. Anyone that can read this that has a dancer, bring it out and let us see what you got. We are not just talking to locals, we are talking to the whole world being on the internet. To us, it is a sport and we would like to see it become popular again. We do it for the excitement it gives to everyone else. If someone brings something out that can wow the world, then so be it. I am sure moco will not be dissapointed that he did not win. Instead, he will be excited that he was part of bringing the dance competitions back to life.
> *


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 10 2006, 08:40 AM~5213093
> *In addition to that I think it will give him more of a reason to get crazier with his car, finding new ways to make it quicker and show people that the 66 impala still gots it
> *


Leo's always said that's the best type of motivation for him, I'm the same way.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 10 2006, 05:10 PM~5215529
> *Leo's always said that's the best type of motivation for him, I'm the same way.    :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


THAT OR A BOX OF DOUGHNUTS :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 11 2006, 02:49 PM~5221748
> *THAT OR A BOX OF DOUGHNUTS :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: No te mordistes la lengua? Oh, forgot, there's no motivating you. :twak:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 10 2006, 12:45 PM~5212796
> *I wanted to post this because it is a good statement and also to put this back at the top. :biggrin:
> I hate to be the one to say this but I think Moco is going down this year. I am pretty sure he has it in the back of his mind about his frame. But you never know, there may not be any other dancers out and if that is the case, moco can hold his title at the socios show.  But I say, with all the motivation that we talk, someone has got to bring something out and if that is the case, well, we will see what BROWN SOCIETY has up their sleeve. All I am going to say is, we would like to see more dancers out. Anyone that can read this that has a dancer, bring it out and let us see what you got. We are not just talking to locals, we are talking to the whole world being on the internet. To us, it is a sport and we would like to see it become popular again. We do it for the excitement it gives to everyone else. If someone brings something out that can wow the world, then so be it. I am sure moco will not be dissapointed that he did not win. Instead, he will be excited that he was part of bringing the dance competitions back to life.
> *


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 11 2006, 07:37 PM~5222865
> *:uh:  :uh: No te mordistes la lengua? Oh, forgot, there's no motivating you.  :twak:
> *


MAYBE SOME CARNE ASADA,FRIJOLES,TORTILLAS Y SALSA :biggrin: ...DAMN WE GOTTA BBQ SOON


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

are bbq's ok again this year?


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

dont know if its been mentioned yet; but is there prize money for the best car dancer and best hopper? if not, i think it would be a good idea. not only are we going out there and risking breaking and bending our cars, but it will also help encourage more people to come out and compete.

if so, how much does the winner/s get??


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 12 2006, 07:10 PM~5230409
> *dont know if its been mentioned yet; but is there prize money for the best car dancer and best hopper?  if not, i think it would be a good idea.  not only are we going out there and risking breaking and bending our cars, but it will also help encourage more people to come out and compete.
> 
> if so, how much does the winner/s get??
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 12 2006, 08:10 PM~5230409
> *dont know if its been mentioned yet; but is there prize money for the best car dancer and best hopper?  if not, i think it would be a good idea.  not only are we going out there and risking breaking and bending our cars, but it will also help encourage more people to come out and compete.
> 
> if so, how much does the winner/s get??
> *


gettin alittle ahead of yourself arnt you?? you should be in it for the pride not the prize


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 13 2006, 12:29 AM~5230503
> *gettin alittle ahead of yourself arnt you?? you should be in it for the pride not the prize
> *


who ever said i was in it for the prize?


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 12 2006, 07:29 PM~5230503
> *gettin alittle ahead of yourself arnt you?? you should be in it for the pride not the prize
> *


I think he asked because he doesn't have a shop to fix his car, he has to do it all himself in the driveway.  :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 12 2006, 08:40 PM~5230586
> *I think he asked because he doesn't have a shop to fix his car, he has to do it all himself in the driveway.    :biggrin:
> *


ya i remeber seein the pics of his tires i guess he couldnt afford those either :0


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 12 2006, 07:42 PM~5230602
> *ya i remeber seein the pics of his tires i guess he couldnt afford those either :0
> *


Yeah, it's kinda hard sometimes when you're going to school fulltime and working partime, but you know what, at his age I doubt you were doing what he is doing.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 12 2006, 08:49 PM~5230660
> *Yeah, it's kinda hard sometimes when you're going to school fulltime and working partime, but you know what, at his age I doubt you were doing what he is doing.
> *


true i would have never driven down the freeway with my tires that bad putting my life and the life of everyone on the road at risk.but than again what do I know


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 12 2006, 07:51 PM~5230678
> *true i would have never driven down the freeway with my tires that bad putting my life and the life of everyone on the road at risk.but than again what do I know
> *


Well, that was taken care of a while back, no point on dwelling on the past, that don't make sense, does it? :dunno:  :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 13 2006, 12:42 AM~5230602
> *ya i remeber seein the pics of his tires i guess he couldnt afford those either :0
> *


working at OSH for $9.02 an hour doesnt really help.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 11 2006, 07:49 PM~5221748
> *THAT OR A BOX OF DOUGHNUTS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 12 2006, 10:41 PM~5230907
> *working at OSH for $9.02 an hour doesnt really help.
> *



yes it does you get free fittings .......... :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 13 2006, 08:55 AM~5232693
> *yes it does you get free fittings .......... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HAHA!! Eazy actually said something that made me laugh!!!!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

VIC GOES TO SCHOOL AT "DEVRY TECHNICAL INSTITUTE" HE WANTS TO INVENT A NEW 9 INCH PEPINO DILDO


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 13 2006, 07:59 AM~5232722
> *VIC GOES TO SCHOOL AT "DEVRY TECHNICAL INSTITUTE" HE WANTS TO INVENT A NEW 9 INCH PEPINO DILDO
> *


What is that circled in that pic?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 13 2006, 08:46 AM~5233568
> *What is that circled in that pic?
> *


UTI sticker :biggrin: I love how the paint on that roof came out, I have yet to see it in the sun with all this rain!  :thumbsdown:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SI DIOS LO PERMITE MY TRUCK WILL BE AT THIS SHOW  





[attachmentid=536117]


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 13 2006, 11:55 AM~5232693
> *yes it does you get free fittings .......... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 13 2006, 01:30 PM~5235277
> *SI DIOS LO PERMITE MY TRUCK WILL BE AT THIS SHOW
> [attachmentid=536117]
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 13 2006, 01:30 PM~5235277
> *SI DIOS LO PERMITE MY TRUCK WILL BE AT THIS SHOW
> [attachmentid=536117]
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 13 2006, 02:30 PM~5235277
> *SI DIOS LO PERMITE MY TRUCK WILL BE AT THIS SHOW
> [attachmentid=536117]
> *


is that how the hole truck is and the inside?????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 13 2006, 03:40 PM~5235727
> *is that how the hole truck is and the inside?????
> *




I DON'T KNOW I HAVE NOT SEEN IT IN PERSON THOSE ARE THE PICS FREDDY SEND ME :biggrin: 




[attachmentid=536714]


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Apr 13 2006, 02:30 PM~5235277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Jesse, those pics like sick...can't wait to see it... :cheesy:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 13 2006, 02:30 PM~5235277
> *SI DIOS LO PERMITE MY TRUCK WILL BE AT THIS SHOW
> [attachmentid=536117]
> *


I can tell you about 2 people that will not like it.

Manuel and G-lo. :roflmao: :biggrin: 

I think it is nice with the patterns all over the truck. A lot of work went into that.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 14 2006, 01:34 PM~5240511
> *I can tell you about 2 people that will not like it.
> 
> Manuel and G-lo. :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> ...


NO SHIT!!! :biggrin: 

MANUELS GONNA PUT THE CARDBOARD JOE MONTANA NEXT TO IT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kgolden37 (Apr 14, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=254858


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 14 2006, 09:34 AM~5240511
> *I can tell you about 2 people that will not like it.
> 
> Manuel and G-lo. :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> ...



THEY'LL LIKE THIS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

WE ARE GOING 2 SMOKE D 49ERS :biggrin: 



[attachmentid=537466]


----------



## kgolden37 (Apr 14, 2006)

can we pass out flyers for our show on August 19th at this show?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kgolden37_@Apr 14 2006, 12:17 PM~5241627
> *can we pass out flyers for our show on August 19th at this show?
> *


I spoke with your pastor about this already...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kgolden37_@Apr 14 2006, 11:17 AM~5241627
> *can we pass out flyers for our show on August 19th at this show?
> *


No problem homie.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916+Apr 14 2006, 09:44 AM~5240592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
Damn, what did I start? :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=537569]


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kgolden37_@Apr 14 2006, 10:40 AM~5240940
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=254858
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 14 2006, 01:02 PM~5242019
> *[attachmentid=537569]
> 
> *


That bed cover is FREAKIN' NICE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 13 2006, 03:30 PM~5235277
> *SI DIOS LO PERMITE MY TRUCK WILL BE AT THIS SHOW
> [attachmentid=536117]
> *


nice..... :biggrin:


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin: All I can say is that I can't wait for the Socios show at the end of May. I wanna see who shows up for Leo's Impala  :biggrin: Does Northern Cali still have any dancers? :dunno: *EVERYBODY* can't just be into hopping. I wanna see more street cars come out and dance this year. Keep in mind Leo's Impala is a *complete (engine and all) running full size american ride* and not a radical dancer. Reason I say that is that I know of one vehicle in northern cali that gets up, but is an import and is just a box :uh: I wanna see apples and apples in the pit for this one.  :biggrin:
[/quote]


Hope you weren't refering to my little truck as being just a box. We'll be there driving our truck in, and out, same as we did at KOS last year. It's a complete vehicle same as the Impy.
To each his own when it comes to vehicle they choose to build. I'm sure at the end of the day the crowd is going to like what they see from each of us and that's all that really matter to me. As long as we can put on a good show for the spectators you can keep my trophy.  

Catch ya guys in a few weeks.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> :biggrin: All I can say is that I can't wait for the Socios show at the end of May. I wanna see who shows up for Leo's Impala  :biggrin: Does Northern Cali still have any dancers? :dunno: *EVERYBODY* can't just be into hopping. I wanna see more street cars come out and dance this year. Keep in mind Leo's Impala is a *complete (engine and all) running full size american ride* and not a radical dancer. Reason I say that is that I know of one vehicle in northern cali that gets up, but is an import and is just a box :uh: I wanna see apples and apples in the pit for this one.  :biggrin:


 Hope you weren't refering to my little truck as being just a box. We'll be there driving our truck in, and out, same as we did at KOS last year. It's a complete vehicle same as the Impy.
To each his own when it comes to vehicle they choose to build. I'm sure at the end of the day the crowd is going to like what they see from each of us and that's all that really matter to me. As long as we can put on a good show for the spectators you can keep my trophy.  

Catch ya guys in a few weeks.
















[/quote]
THAT TRUCK WAS OFF THE HOOK AT K/O/S LAST YEAR CANT WAIT TO SEE IT AGAIN THIS YEAR
:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Gotta see this.


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

Little Movie Clip From 
Our First Time Out With The Truck


----------



## elevenwayz (Feb 26, 2006)

> :biggrin: All I can say is that I can't wait for the Socios show at the end of May. I wanna see who shows up for Leo's Impala  :biggrin: Does Northern Cali still have any dancers? :dunno: *EVERYBODY* can't just be into hopping. I wanna see more street cars come out and dance this year. Keep in mind Leo's Impala is a *complete (engine and all) running full size american ride* and not a radical dancer. Reason I say that is that I know of one vehicle in northern cali that gets up, but is an import and is just a box :uh: I wanna see apples and apples in the pit for this one.  :biggrin:


hop tha ass
Hope you weren't refering to my little truck as being just a box. We'll be there driving our truck in, and out, same as we did at KOS last year. It's a complete vehicle same as the Impy.
To each his own when it comes to vehicle they choose to build. I'm sure at the end of the day the crowd is going to like what they see from each of us and that's all that really matter to me. As long as we can put on a good show for the spectators you can keep my trophy.  

Catch ya guys in a few weeks.
















[/quote]


----------



## elevenwayz (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 7 2006, 05:02 PM~5198947
> *YOU DONT WANT NONE OF THIS SON
> *


that's 64 hot


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> *Hope you weren't refering to my little truck as being just a box. We'll be there driving our truck in, and out, same as we did at KOS last year. It's a complete vehicle same as the Impy.
> To each his own when it comes to vehicle they choose to build. I'm sure at the end of the day the crowd is going to like what they see from each of us and that's all that really matter to me. As long as we can put on a good show for the spectators you can keep my trophy.
> Catch ya guys in a few weeks.
> 
> ...


 Bro, I was corrected twice already about the engine and as far as your truck, with the way that thing leaps, I say you can take the hop as well. To be honest with you, I was kinda hoping you didn't show up because your shit is off the chain :ugh: :biggrin: but you know what, bro, I like your attitude. We'll see you out there at Socios, cause at the end of the day it *is* all about entertaining the crowd and having fun while doing it and I'm sure my brother Leo agrees with that 100%.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll bring it to dance, hop, or just sit there and look like Grandpa's old truck if you want. Our main goal is just to go out there and put on a show, at a show, and give people something to enjoy while they're there. It's not about the trophy, it about the experience.
I actually want to turn it down a little and dance with it. Maybe we'll do that there at the show. Just remeber it's a white dude on switches, trying to dance. And you know what they say about white boy dancers ..... hahahahhaha

Catch ya at the show guys. Hope everyone else can come out and enjoy the weekend with us.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@Apr 14 2006, 04:48 PM~5243945
> *I'll bring it to dance, hop, or just sit there and look like Grandpa's old truck if you want. Our main goal is just to go out there and put on a show, at a show, and give people something to enjoy while they're there.  It's not about the trophy, it about the experience.
> I actually want to turn it down a little and dance with it. Maybe we'll do that there at the show. Just remeber it's a white dude on switches, trying to dance. And you know what they say about white boy dancers ..... hahahahhaha
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@Apr 14 2006, 04:48 PM~5243945
> *I'll bring it to dance, hop, or just sit there and look like Grandpa's old truck if you want. Our main goal is just to go out there and put on a show, at a show, and give people something to enjoy while they're there.  It's not about the trophy, it about the experience.
> I actually want to turn it down a little and dance with it. Maybe we'll do that there at the show. Just remeber it's a white dude on switches, trying to dance. And you know what they say about white boy dancers ..... hahahahhaha
> 
> ...


I got a question, why don't you nose that thing up with some of the hoppers at the Socios show? I wanna see that thing take the double pump class :biggrin: . Have they ever let you compete with other hoppers at a show? :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@Apr 14 2006, 05:48 PM~5243945
> *I'll bring it to dance, hop, or just sit there and look like Grandpa's old truck if you want. Our main goal is just to go out there and put on a show, at a show, and give people something to enjoy while they're there.  It's not about the trophy, it about the experience.
> I actually want to turn it down a little and dance with it. Maybe we'll do that there at the show. Just remeber it's a white dude on switches, trying to dance. And you know what they say about white boy dancers ..... hahahahhaha
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 14 2006, 08:18 PM~5244717
> *:biggrin:
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 14 2006, 01:58 PM~5241986
> *:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> Damn, what did I start? :biggrin:
> *



RAIDERS!!!!!!!! OH No..... :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 14 2006, 08:44 AM~5240592
> *NO SHIT!!! :biggrin:
> 
> MANUELS GONNA PUT THE CARDBOARD JOE MONTANA NEXT TO IT :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you know it 916 montana goes where ever i go ---------i might have him throw the ball at the other eye. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@Apr 14 2006, 06:48 PM~5243945
> *I'll bring it to dance, hop, or just sit there and look like Grandpa's old truck if you want. Our main goal is just to go out there and put on a show, at a show, and give people something to enjoy while they're there.  It's not about the trophy, it about the experience.
> I actually want to turn it down a little and dance with it. Maybe we'll do that there at the show. Just remeber it's a white dude on switches, trying to dance. And you know what they say about white boy dancers ..... hahahahhaha
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: time to let it fly


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 14 2006, 07:18 PM~5244717
> *:biggrin:
> *


gabe and lissete are so CUTE.


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 14 2006, 05:57 PM~5244000
> *I got a question, why don't you nose that thing up with some of the hoppers at the Socios show? I wanna see that thing take the double pump class  :biggrin: .
> *



And I thought you just wanted a slow dance with me ........ :biggrin: We're down for whatever, as long as it involves sunshine and some shade, UNDER our vehicle in the air ..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@Apr 15 2006, 07:51 AM~5247103
> *And I thought you just wanted a slow dance with me ........  :biggrin:  We're down for whatever, as long as it involves sunshine and some shade, UNDER our vehicle in the air ..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@Apr 15 2006, 07:51 AM~5247103
> *And I thought you just wanted a slow dance with me ........  :biggrin:  We're down for whatever, as long as it involves sunshine and some shade, UNDER our vehicle in the air ..
> 
> 
> ...


Slow dance, fast dance, choppy dance, break dance, quebradita, car hop, destruction derby, I gives a fuck, we're down for whatever as long as it entertains the kids and the crowd.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 14 2006, 01:02 PM~5242019
> *[attachmentid=537569]
> 
> *


i've seen this truck before its fucken tight check out my headliner


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@Apr 14 2006, 05:48 PM~5243945
> *I'll bring it to dance, hop, or just sit there and look like Grandpa's old truck if you want. Our main goal is just to go out there and put on a show, at a show, and give people something to enjoy while they're there.  It's not about the trophy, it about the experience.
> I actually want to turn it down a little and dance with it. Maybe we'll do that there at the show. Just remeber it's a white dude on switches, trying to dance. And you know what they say about white boy dancers ..... hahahahhaha
> 
> ...


 :angry: WTF??????I'LL OUT DANCE A 4 PUMPER WITH 2 PUMPS IF I HAVE TOO!!!!!!!!! SO GO GET SOME REAL SWITCHS!!!!!AN QUIT PLAYING WITH AIR!!!! :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 50chev_@Apr 15 2006, 07:33 PM~5250624
> *:angry: WTF??????I'LL OUT DANCE A 4 PUMPER WITH 2 PUMPS IF I HAVE TOO!!!!!!!!! SO GO GET SOME REAL SWITCHS!!!!!AN QUIT PLAYING WITH AIR!!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Bro, this truck is fuckin crazy, I've seen video of it! That little thing needs to be chained down to keep it on the ground cause it's outta *K*ontrol :biggrin: Go get some sleep, Robby!


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 16 2006, 09:22 AM~5252945
> *Bro, this truck is fuckin crazy, I've seen video of it! That little thing needs to be chained down to keep it on the ground cause it's outta Kontrol  :biggrin: Go get some sleep, Robby!
> *


MAINLY, IAM TALKIN ABOUT SOMEONE TALK'N ABOUT WHITE BOYS HITT'N THE SWITCH,,,  THE TRUCK MIGHT BE CRAZY....I HOPE TO SEE IT......JUST DONT BE TRY'N TO CLOWN ON A WHITE BOY HITT'N THE SWITCH......I KNOW I CAN HOLD MY OWN..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 50chev_@Apr 15 2006, 09:33 PM~5250624
> *:angry: WTF??????I'LL OUT DANCE A 4 PUMPER WITH 2 PUMPS IF I HAVE TOO!!!!!!!!! SO GO GET SOME REAL SWITCHS!!!!!AN QUIT PLAYING WITH AIR!!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


are you nosing up to him too ? let the rides do the talk


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KROME83KUTTY_@Apr 15 2006, 06:31 PM~5249990
> *i've seen this truck before its fucken tight check out my headliner
> *






THAT'S SICK HOMIE GOT ANYMORE PICS?


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> Hope you weren't refering to my little truck as being just a box. We'll be there driving our truck in, and out, same as we did at KOS last year. It's a complete vehicle same as the Impy.
> To each his own when it comes to vehicle they choose to build. I'm sure at the end of the day the crowd is going to like what they see from each of us and that's all that really matter to me. As long as we can put on a good show for the spectators you can keep my trophy.
> 
> Catch ya guys in a few weeks.


THAT TRUCK WAS OFF THE HOOK AT K/O/S LAST YEAR CANT WAIT TO SEE IT AGAIN THIS YEAR
:thumbsup:
[/quote]
remember, we're "dancers". lets let the croud see a little more than just the front and back hopping.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 14 2006, 09:57 PM~5244000
> *I got a question, why don't you nose that thing up with some of the hoppers at the Socios show? I wanna see that thing take the double pump class  :biggrin: . Have they ever let you compete with other hoppers at a show?  :dunno:
> *


lol...that would be a good one to see...

i want to see the *mini truck* and himbone go at it. i bet he'll shut his trap.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 15 2006, 12:18 AM~5244717
> *:biggrin:
> *


thats a beautiful car in the foreground


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> :biggrin: All I can say is that I can't wait for the Socios show at the end of May. I wanna see who shows up for Leo's Impala  :biggrin: Does Northern Cali still have any dancers? :dunno: *EVERYBODY* can't just be into hopping. I wanna see more street cars come out and dance this year. Keep in mind Leo's Impala is a *complete (engine and all) running full size american ride* and not a radical dancer. Reason I say that is that I know of one vehicle in northern cali that gets up, but is an import and is just a box :uh: I wanna see apples and apples in the pit for this one.  :biggrin:


 Hope you weren't refering to my little truck as being just a box. We'll be there driving our truck in, and out, same as we did at KOS last year. It's a complete vehicle same as the Impy.
To each his own when it comes to vehicle they choose to build. I'm sure at the end of the day the crowd is going to like what they see from each of us and that's all that really matter to me. *As long as we can put on a good show for the spectators you can keep my trophy.*  

Catch ya guys in a few weeks.
















[/quote]

forget the trophy, i want to see if they're going to have prize money. not all of us are sponsored by a shop...


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

forget the trophy, i want to see if they're going to have prize money. not all of us are sponsored by a shop...
[/quote]
well if I were you id start looking for a tire sponsor :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 16 2006, 09:55 PM~5256633
> *
> remember, we're "dancers".  lets let the croud see a little more than just the front and back hopping.
> *


 :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> forget the trophy, i want to see if they're going to have prize money. not all of us are sponsored by a shop...


well if I were you id start looking for a tire sponsor :0
[/quote]


dam the tires are only $200 mounted and balanced.......... :dunno: dam when i was in high school working minimum wage i still had new tires all the time and that was @ K-MART 6.75 n hour


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 16 2006, 09:37 PM~5256872
> *well if I were you id start looking for a tire sponsor :0
> *


When all else fails, take it to a shop, huh, Jimmy? :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 16 2006, 11:34 AM~5253918
> *are you nosing up to him too ?  let the rides do the talk
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: You bringing that Monte out to the dance as well? :dunno: 

HOPEFULLY OUT THIS SUMMER ..........

SLAMS IN FRONT QUADRUPLE BAGS IN REAR
2 6GAL CHROME TANKS 1/2 LINES
AND 2 AIR ZENITH COMPS


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone+Apr 16 2006, 09:42 PM~5256893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: Bro, read your signature.  

***RIDE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF**  *    :dunno: :dunno: 

HOPEFULLY OUT THIS SUMMER ..........

SLAMS IN FRONT QUADRUPLE BAGS IN REAR
2 6GAL CHROME TANKS 1/2 LINES
AND 2 AIR ZENITH COMPS


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

hey brown did you get your a arms made yet?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 17 2006, 06:56 AM~5258336
> *hey brown did you get your a arms made yet?
> *


Sure did! You think Ron can install those for me? :dunno: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 17 2006, 08:00 AM~5258355
> *Sure did! You think Ron can install those for me? :dunno:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


if you got enough money :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 17 2006, 08:00 AM~5258355
> *Sure did! You think Ron can install those for me? :dunno:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


whats wrong with the shop you got them from not good enough for that elco or did they not want to do it cause their tetnis shots were not up to date? :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 17 2006, 08:23 AM~5258173
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: You bringing that Monte out to the dance as well?  :dunno:
> 
> HOPEFULLY OUT THIS SUMMER ..........
> ...


HAHA,I like that!!!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone+Apr 17 2006, 07:02 AM~5258364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't a shop who molded them for me, even those were done in someone's garage.  I don't know if his tetnus shots are up to date, why don't you ask him, his screen name on here is "Andyzcustoms" or go look for him in Oak Park  Here, PM him and ask him really quick then post up what he says, ok?  :biggrin: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=29463


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 17 2006, 07:10 AM~5258401
> *HAHA,I like that!!!
> *


 :biggrin: I just wanna give everyone an equal chance to let their cars do the talking at the dance.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 17 2006, 08:20 AM~5258454
> *I don't, that's why I fuck with my own shit in my driveway.
> 
> It wasn't a shop who molded them for me, even those were done in someone's garage.   I don't know if his tetnus shots are up to date, why don't you ask him, his screen name on here is "Andyzcustoms" or go look for him in Oak Park   Here, PM him and ask him really quick then post up what he says, ok?    :biggrin:  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=29463
> *


its all the same, wether its a shop or someone else doin it in there backyard garage basement in their refrigeriator if your payin someone else to do it, funny how you guys come up with excuses when they suit you.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 17 2006, 07:24 AM~5258490
> *its all the same, wether its a shop or someone else doin it in there backyard garage basement in their refrigeriator if your payin someone else to do it, funny how you guys come up with excuses when they suit you.
> *


Naw, bro I agree with you, like I said earlier...."When all else fails take it to a shop" :biggrin: I did the ones on my Bonneville and wanted a nicer job for the El Camino so I took mine elsewhere.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 17 2006, 08:20 AM~5258454
> *I don't, that's why I fuck with my own shit in my driveway.
> 
> It wasn't a shop who molded them for me, even those were done in someone's garage.   I don't know if his tetnus shots are up to date, why don't you ask him, his screen name on here is "Andyzcustoms" or go look for him in Oak Park   Here, PM him and ask him really quick then post up what he says, ok?    :biggrin:  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=29463
> *



YEAH! HE HAS HIS SHOTS UP TO DATE. :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 17 2006, 07:41 AM~5258596
> *YEAH! HE HAS HIS SHOTS UP TO DATE. :thumbsup:
> *


  There you go, Jimmy! :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I DON'T THINK ANYONE WANTS TO GO TO OAK PARK. :nono:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 17 2006, 07:43 AM~5258612
> *I DON'T THINK ANYONE WANTS TO GO TO OAK PARK. :nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so will dogs be aloud at this show?


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 17 2006, 08:40 AM~5258235
> *:uh:  :uh: Bro, read your signature.
> 
> **RIDE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF**         :dunno:  :dunno:
> ...



well if i was done with it yes i would bring it and yes i ride till the wheels fall off but first my car needs to RUN firs :biggrin: its been in my back yard for a wile


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 17 2006, 08:14 AM~5258811
> *well if i was done with it yes i would bring it and yes i ride till the wheels fall off but first my car needs to RUN firs  :biggrin:  its been in my back yard for a wile
> *


  I know what you mean bro!


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

its ok my car wont be no show car but but will have some chrome under with a nice paint. U know i dont understand y people put so much money to not drive there car cuz they might scratch or brake something, its like buying a house and sleeping out side in a tent,BUT u will se my car in the future wether is @ a show or down the freway living a trail off sparks :biggrin: ( its addicting )


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 17 2006, 08:22 AM~5258869
> *its ok my car wont be no show car but but will have some chrome under with a nice paint.  U know i dont understand y people put so much money to not drive there car cuz they might scratch or brake something, its like buying a house and sleeping out side in a tent,BUT u will se my car in the future wether is @ a show or down the freway living a trail off sparks  :biggrin: ( its addicting )
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 17 2006, 10:23 AM~5258876
> *  :thumbsup:
> *



i should edit my sig to 

dragit till my frame fall off :0


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 17 2006, 08:25 AM~5258888
> *i should edit my sig to
> 
> dragit  till my frame fall off  :0
> *


Lil bro (Moco) loves dragging his frame as well.


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 17 2006, 08:20 AM~5258157
> *When all else fails, take it to a shop, huh, Jimmy?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> forget the trophy, i want to see if they're going to have prize money. not all of us are sponsored by a shop...


well if I were you id start looking for a tire sponsor :0
[/quote]
i was driving on my way to sac to buy tires/hit up a show, no trailor queen here. my tires were alright when i left YC but i could hear my front tires "squeeling" while i was driving down the highway. the toe on my car was way off so they wore out pretty damn fast. since then i have gotten my entire front suspension rebuilt (by *me myself, in my driveway* and have gotten my car aligned. its all gravy now  .

hey jimmy, dont gotta be jelouse that the 66 will smoke the 64. oh yea, and my stroker engine was also home built and all torqued and installed by *myself, in my driveway*.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN+Apr 15 2006, 02:23 PM~5249172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck it, add* racing* to that list as well! :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 17 2006, 03:39 PM~5259650
> *Fuck it, add racing to that list as well!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

that foo jimmy got some heat under that hood ive seen it :0


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 17 2006, 10:56 AM~5259773
> *that foo jimmy got some heat under that hood ive seen it  :0
> *


So does lil bro Moco, I've seen it. His '66 is the fastest shit I've ever been in. It would be a good race by the sounds of it.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

ight im out to luch im gona go hit the TACO TRUCK  5 de al pastor


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 17 2006, 11:00 AM~5259809
> *ight im out to luch im gona go hit the TACO TRUCK   5 de al pastor
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: Left over carne asada for me! Just got back from lunch.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 50chev_@Apr 15 2006, 07:33 PM~5250624
> *:angry: WTF??????I'LL OUT DANCE A 4 PUMPER WITH 2 PUMPS IF I HAVE TOO!!!!!!!!! SO GO GET SOME REAL SWITCHS!!!!!AN QUIT PLAYING WITH AIR!!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


You must know this guy, Robby! :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=253768


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 17 2006, 08:43 AM~5258612
> *I DON'T THINK ANYONE WANTS TO GO TO OAK PARK. :nono:
> *


   :dunno: 
What's wrong with oak park? It is a nice place to visit. It has everything you need. Drugs, guns, cars, parts, stereos, prostitutes, gerber jars, brillo pads, tires, wheels, almost anything you can think of. :biggrin:  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> well if I were you id start looking for a tire sponsor :0


i was driving on my way to sac to buy tires/hit up a show, no trailor queen here. my tires were alright when i left YC but i could hear my front tires "squeeling" while i was driving down the highway. the toe on my car was way off so they wore out pretty damn fast. since then i have gotten my entire front suspension rebuilt (by *me myself, in my driveway* and have gotten my car aligned. its all gravy now  .

hey jimmy, dont gotta be jelouse that the 66 will smoke the 64. oh yea, and my stroker engine was also home built and all torqued and installed by *myself, in my driveway*.
[/quote]

:0


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

uuu weeeee im full :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

sup kp


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey, eazy, what year is that monte you are working on? I can't see the bumper too good from your avatar. 



Oh, and for anyones info, leos 66 has got to be a 12 second car on 13s. I think if he were to throw on some slicks, it would be in the 11s. :biggrin: 

He kicked my pegleg 14.05 second monte's ass going down HWY 99.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 17 2006, 02:08 PM~5260257
> *Hey, eazy, what year is that monte you are working on? I can't see the bumper too good from your avatar.
> Oh, and for anyones info, leos 66 has got to be a 12 second car on 13s. I think if he were to throw on some slicks, it would be in the 11s. :biggrin:
> 
> ...



71 :biggrin: belive it or not i raced some white dude in a fire bird like the one BANDID had and i beat him on 13 :0 I COULDENT BELIVE IT MY SELF :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 17 2006, 12:09 PM~5260267
> *71  :biggrin:  belive it or not i raced some white dude in a fire bird like the one BANDID had and i beat him on 13  :0  I COULDENT BELIVE IT MY SELF  :biggrin:
> *


The other day I was in my Nissan pick up and this one fool in a late 80's Ford Tempo kept up with me when I gunned it. That was kinda embarassing. :ugh: Then before that I got smoked by a paisa in a mid 80's For Aerostar minivan :ugh: :ugh: :happysad:


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 50chev_@Apr 16 2006, 12:11 PM~5253781
> *MAINLY, IAM TALKIN ABOUT SOMEONE TALK'N ABOUT WHITE BOYS HITT'N THE SWITCH,,,  THE TRUCK MIGHT BE CRAZY....I HOPE TO  SEE IT......JUST DONT BE TRY'N TO CLOWN ON A WHITE BOY HITT'N THE SWITCH......I KNOW I CAN HOLD MY OWN..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Know what's funny about that statement ... I'm white, I'm the one hitting our switches, and I'm also the one making fun of myself. Relax. Here's a little better snap for ya from KOS ...


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 17 2006, 01:09 PM~5260267
> *71  :biggrin:  belive it or not i raced some white dude in a fire bird like the one BANDID had and i beat him on 13  :0  I COULDENT BELIVE IT MY SELF  :biggrin:
> *


I wanted a 71 but I ended up with a 70. Hopefully, I will do some work to it and get it going again. But I may just get it going to sell for a down payment on a house. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@Apr 17 2006, 12:14 PM~5260294
> *Know what's funny about that statement ... I'm white, I'm the one hitting our switches, and I'm also the one making fun of myself. Relax. Here's a little better snap for ya from KOS ...
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA, Robby takes that seriously cause he is a huero loco in a '50 bomb bumping oldies and Chalino corridos. :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

its ok i have a philipino friend that has a lowrider and bumps RAMON AYALA :dunno:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN+Apr 17 2006, 01:16 PM~5260302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Sounds like my brother in law. When he is drunk, he likes to listen to vicente fernandez. He is white by the way.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 17 2006, 05:14 PM~5260293
> *The other day I was in my Nissan pick up and this one fool in a late 80's Ford Tempo kept up with me when I gunned it. That was kinda embarassing.  :ugh: Then before that I got smoked by a paisa in a mid 80's For Aerostar minivan  :ugh:  :ugh:  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@Apr 17 2006, 01:14 PM~5260294
> *Know what's funny about that statement ... I'm white, I'm the one hitting our switches, and I'm also the one making fun of myself. Relax. Here's a little better snap for ya from KOS ...
> 
> 
> ...







OH SNAP :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 17 2006, 03:08 PM~5260257
> *Hey, eazy, what year is that monte you are working on? I can't see the bumper too good from your avatar.
> Oh, and for anyones info, leos 66 has got to be a 12 second car on 13s. I think if he were to throw on some slicks, it would be in the 11s. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


12 second? is this going off what you say or track time...i had a 13.11 second mustang and on the track i had to wear a helmet ....numbers seem to good to be true..the reason i asked is one of the guys in my club built a $9,000 motor at DAVES MACHINE SHOP IN NEWARK. 510HP out of the crank..hes running a B&M 700r4 with a Posi ford 9inch , on some 20x8 wheels..hes wanting to hit low 12's its a 383 stroker with a racing Demon 825cfm carb...we think it will pull low 12's relistic high 12's cause its an automatic and a 63 impala...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 17 2006, 01:58 PM~5259797
> *So does lil bro Moco, I've seen it. His '66 is the fastest shit I've ever been in. It would be a good race by the sounds of it.
> *


maybe if i can sneek the car out ,when my homies not in my house will take them down 99 see what they have..this is after i install the motor and new tranny 
[attachmentid=541948]

lil 375hp give or take


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 17 2006, 02:55 PM~5261332
> *maybe if i can sneek the car out ,when my homies not in my house will take them down 99 see what they have..this is after i install the motor and new tranny
> [attachmentid=541948]
> 
> ...



I like this pic.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 17 2006, 05:35 PM~5260425
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> Sounds like my brother in law. When he is drunk, he likes to listen to vicente fernandez. He is white by the way.
> *


ITA ALL ABOUT RECODO


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 18 2006, 07:35 AM~5260425
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> Sounds like my brother in law. When he is drunk, he likes to listen to vicente fernandez. He is white by the way.
> *


how is JR doing?????????//


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 17 2006, 06:37 PM~5261471
> *I like this pic.
> *


to bad i got it with David cleaning out his big body


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 17 2006, 01:08 PM~5260257
> *Hey, eazy, what year is that monte you are working on? I can't see the bumper too good from your avatar.
> Oh, and for anyones info, leos 66 has got to be a 12 second car on 13s. I think if he were to throw on some slicks, it would be in the 11s. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i got a thousand that says that boat cant hit 12's no way no how. searspoint in sonoma every wedsday night so if yall want to see bring it down ill put up a grand see what it dont do :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 18 2006, 02:06 AM~5263979
> *i got a thousand that says that boat cant hit 12's no way no how. searspoint in sonoma every wedsday night so if yall want to see bring it down ill put up a grand see what it dont do :0
> *


i would to but i'm not rich like you  

i bet it runs high 14's low 15's.. if thats the case that 69 roadrunner i got runs low 9's with that 440 with 2 -4 barrels :0


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 17 2006, 09:24 PM~5262752
> *ITA ALL ABOUT RECODO
> *


FOOL YOUR IN LOVE WITH BANDA ANKARGEL R-15...VAS A PINTAR TU RAYA SCOTTY :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 18 2006, 07:19 AM~5264536
> *
> *


WHAT UP NICCA :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps+Apr 17 2006, 01:08 PM~5260257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if you read my original post, it says that *it has got to be*. I am only going by what my monte did at the track. My monte's best time was a 14.05 and it was a consistent 14.17 the last time I took it out. When me and leo were running them, even when we would start side by side at about 15 miles an hour to prevent the tires from loosing traction, his car still lost traction and mine did not and he still fucked me up by a few hundred feet. Now true, we did not know how far was 1/4 mile but I am sure we were close to running them at that. Now, he may not hit 11 seconds flat but I say *with the right slicks and a little more tuning than what he has, his car could very well be* at about 11.9 *by my estimate*. I think if he were to take it out there and run it with his 13s, he would hit a 12.9 by the way he spanked me that night. going down 99. Now true, those are just estimates but when you get left behind by a few hundred feet even though you are giving it your all in a 14 second car, that is fast. It is all about torque and horsepower when it comes to racing and those 383s do have some big block torque and leos does have a very heafty cam for the horsepower. :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Apr 17 2006, 08:29 PM~5262796
> *how is JR doing?????????//
> *


He is doing good.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79+Apr 18 2006, 05:58 AM~5264682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna start up another argument with himbone, but I then edited it and put a "  " instead. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 18 2006, 09:00 AM~5264697
> *Well, if you read my original post, it says that it has got to be. I am only going by what my monte did at the track. My monte's best time was a 14.05 and it was a consistent 14.17 the last time I took it out. When me and leo were running them, even when we would start side by side at about 15 miles an hour to prevent the tires from loosing traction, his car still lost traction and mine did not and he still fucked me up by a few hundred feet. Now true, we did not know how far was 1/4 mile but I am sure we were close to running them at that. Now, he may not hit 11 seconds flat but I say with the right slicks and a little more tuning than what he has, his car could very well be at about 11.9 by my estimate. I think if he were to take it out there and run it with his 13s, he would hit a 12.9 by the way he spanked me that night. going down 99. Now true, those are just estimates but when you get left behind by a few hundred feet even though you are giving it your all in a 14 second car, that is fast. It is all about torque and horsepower when it comes to racing and those 383s do have some big block torque and leos does have a very heafty cam for the horsepower. :biggrin:
> *


maybe sometime in the summer we can meet up at the old sears point. i forgot the new name ..my homie with the 383 63 lives in modesto will take it up there and see what they do...what sucks is only one run if you 13 seconds or under.. till they put the saftey rules on you...kick it and shoot the shit see what these rides do..


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 18 2006, 06:33 AM~5264808
> *maybe sometime in the summer we can meet up at the old sears point. i forgot the new name ..my homie with the 383 63 lives in modesto will take it up there and see what they do...what sucks is only one run if you 13 seconds or under.. till they put the saftey rules on you...kick it and shoot the shit see what these rides do..
> *


Infineon Raceway! We've been trying to convince (well Robert has) Leo to take his '66 to the track and see what it does. He also has a pretty quick GSR for those of you into ricers. :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 18 2006, 08:48 AM~5264856
> *Infineon Raceway! We've been trying to convince (well Robert has) Leo to take his '66 to the track and see what it does. He also has a pretty quick GSR for those of you into ricers.  :biggrin:
> *



im not in to imports but i just got my girl a fully loaded 03 accord with a v6 that im planing on doing some engine bolt ons that mofo got some heat for beaing stock so if i do get those boltons for the motor im down to se what it does THATS IF SHE LETS ME TAKEIT :twak:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 18 2006, 07:33 AM~5264808
> *maybe sometime in the summer we can meet up at the old sears point. i forgot the new name ..my homie with the 383 63 lives in modesto will take it up there and see what they do...what sucks is only one run if you 13 seconds or under.. till they put the saftey rules on you...kick it and shoot the shit see what these rides do..
> *


This is true but I think all you need is a helmet on a 13.99 or faster car and a roll cage on anything 11.5 and faster but I do not think we will have anything that fast so a helmet is all that is needed. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 18 2006, 07:42 AM~5265207
> *This is true but I think all you need is a helmet on a 13.99 or faster car and a roll cage on anything 11.5 and faster but I do not think we will have anything that fast so a helmet is all that is needed. :biggrin:
> *


Don't let me show up in the Nissan!


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 18 2006, 09:52 AM~5265304
> *Don't let me show up in the Nissan!
> *



awww that remainds me off the mustang that i used to drive it was a 84 4 banger and we called it EL CABALLO LOCO :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

i fukin hated that thing every time i turned the dam hubcab wanted to go str8it and i had to go chasing after it


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 18 2006, 07:55 AM~5265316
> *awww that remainds me off the mustang that i used to drive it was a 84 4 banger and we called it EL CABALLO LOCO  :biggrin:
> *


HA HA, my truck would probably do the 1/4 mile like in 10 *minutes* :biggrin: ......  Dayum, maybe we should mention the Socios show, we're *waaaaay* of topic! :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 18 2006, 07:07 AM~5264722
> *Que ondas, buey?
> 
> I was gonna start up another argument with himbone, but I then edited it and put a "  " instead.  :biggrin:
> *


argument over what? I put a bet out there either you guys except or turn it down simple as that... no need to arguehay any of you got boats we can race boats????? :0


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 18 2006, 08:17 AM~5265445
> *argument over what? I put a bet out there either you guys except or turn it down simple as that...  no need to arguehay any of you got boats we can race boats????? :0
> *


I was gonna say "I bet Moco's boat will smoke your boat", but I'm not a baller like you, bro, so I don't have a G on it. And no, I don't have a boat like in the pic, but that is a nice ass speed boat, I gotta admit. Pinche Jimmy the baller! :cheesy: Where was that pic taken at? :dunno: Kinda looks like Collins Lake.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

ill pick you up on that offer jimmy


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 18 2006, 08:34 AM~5265557
> *I was gonna say "I bet Moco's boat will smoke your boat", but I'm not a baller like you, bro, so I don't have a G on it. And no, I don't have a boat like in the pic, but that is a nice ass speed boat, I gotta admit. Pinche Jimmy the baller!  :cheesy: Where was that pic taken at?  :dunno: Kinda looks like Collins Lake.
> *


But I have this bad boy that will show your boat wassup, Jimboy!  .................



































*What you got on this, Jimboy???!! *








Dayum, Jim's all about competition. Hopping, racing and now boating! :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 18 2006, 09:34 AM~5265557
> *I was gonna say "I bet Moco's boat will smoke your boat", but I'm not a baller like you, bro, so I don't have a G on it. And no, I don't have a boat like in the pic, but that is a nice ass speed boat, I gotta admit. Pinche Jimmy the baller!  :cheesy: Where was that pic taken at?  :dunno: Kinda looks like Collins Lake.
> *


camp far west in near lincoln


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 18 2006, 09:48 AM~5264856
> *Infineon Raceway! We've been trying to convince (well Robert has) Leo to take his '66 to the track and see what it does. He also has a pretty quick GSR for those of you into ricers.  :biggrin:
> *


i'm not into ricers but i seen a twinn turbo supra beat the shit out of vettes and cameros anything that pulled up next to it ..it took!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 18 2006, 09:57 AM~5264905
> *im not in to imports but i just got my girl a fully loaded 03 accord with a v6 that im planing on doing some engine bolt ons that mofo got some heat for beaing stock so if i do get those boltons for the motor im down to se what it does THATS IF SHE LETS ME TAKEIT  :twak:
> *



bring it eazy..i got $100 says my moms 2006 AVALON Limited (270hp 5 speed autostick) will take your accord anyday!
heres the specs on the 1/4 


1/4 Mile ET: 14.750 
1/4 Mile MPH: 91.830


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 18 2006, 11:17 AM~5265445
> *argument over what? I put a bet out there either you guys except or turn it down simple as that...  no need to arguehay any of you got boats we can race boats????? :0
> *



name the place nikka
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
[attachmentid=543040]


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 18 2006, 08:56 AM~5265716
> *camp far west in near lincoln
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: That was my second guess, that's already kinda getting to my neck of the woods.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 18 2006, 02:39 PM~5266957
> *bring it eazy..i got $100 says my moms 2006 AVALON Limited (270hp 5 speed autostick) will take your accord anyday!
> heres the specs on the 1/4
> 1/4 Mile ET: 14.750
> ...


fuker im only 240hp stock


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 18 2006, 04:29 PM~5267265
> *fuker im only 240hp stock
> *


in my mini van then :0 :0


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 17 2006, 09:07 AM~5258385
> *whats wrong with the shop you got them from not good enough for that elco or did they not want to do it cause their tetnis shots were not up to date? :biggrin:
> *


 yo jim my shots are gooood !!!! :guns: 

i am andyscustoms and the work we put out is some of the best out ther 
for a one car garage and my car is proooofff MAY 28


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 18 2006, 10:56 AM~5265716
> *camp far west in near lincoln
> *


ISN'T BY WEATLAND???


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 916BLVD_@Apr 18 2006, 06:13 PM~5268054
> *yo jim my shots are gooood !!!!  :guns:
> 
> i am andyscustoms and the  work we put out is some of the best out ther
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916BLVD_@Apr 18 2006, 03:13 PM~5268054
> *yo jim my shots are gooood !!!!   :guns:
> 
> i am andyscustoms and the  work we put out is some of the best out ther
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 *OH SHIT!!!!!, HA HA HA!!! *:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: There you go, Jimmy, there's your answer. :biggrin:  May 28th's gonna be a good day! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 18 2006, 01:17 PM~5265445
> *argument over what? I put a bet out there either you guys except or turn it down simple as that...  no need to arguehay any of you got boats we can race boats????? :0
> *


THANKS FOR COMING TO MY TOWN AND SAYING WHATSUP :uh:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916BLVD_@Apr 18 2006, 05:13 PM~5268054
> *yo jim my shots are gooood !!!!  :guns:
> 
> i am andyscustoms and the  work we put out is some of the best out ther
> ...


 On 4/29 Jimmy might get disappointed again and retire from hopping and finish the summer boat racing :dunno: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916BLVD_@Apr 18 2006, 04:13 PM~5268054
> *yo jim my shots are gooood !!!!  :guns:
> 
> i am andyscustoms and the  work we put out is some of the best out ther
> ...


why wait till may bring it to the tennyson show next weekend if its ready that is :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 19 2006, 02:18 AM~5270624
> *why wait till may bring it to the tennyson show next weekend if its ready that is :0
> *


YOU WORKING ON THE 64?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 18 2006, 08:43 PM~5270013
> *On 4/29 Jimmy might get disappointed again and retire from hopping and finish the summer boat racing :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 19 2006, 06:31 AM~5271065
> *YOU WORKING ON THE 64?
> *



WHAT YOU TALKING BOUT WILLIS


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 19 2006, 12:18 AM~5270624
> *why wait till may bring it to the tennyson show next weekend if its ready that is :0
> *


2006 THE YEAR OF REDEMPTION. SOCIOS MAY 28TH! WE WILL SEE  
LET'S GET READY TO RRUUMMMBBBBBLLLLEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## GAMBINO (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 18 2006, 09:17 AM~5265445
> *argument over what? I put a bet out there either you guys except or turn it down simple as that...  no need to arguehay any of you got boats we can race boats????? :0
> *



IN THE WORDS OF MY HOMIE SHOWTIME " :uh: "


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 19 2006, 06:31 AM~5271065
> *YOU WORKING ON THE 64?
> *


He is going to have to work on the 64, to keep up with the Elco


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 19 2006, 04:14 PM~5274076
> *He is going to have to work on the 64, to keep up with the Elco
> *


 this guy always got something smart to say......

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 19 2006, 01:18 AM~5270624
> *why wait till may bring it to the tennyson show next weekend if its ready that is :0
> *



NO your right not ready yet!!! But the good NEWS is i dont have to drive 
all the way to LAS VEGAS too be ready - my SHOP is in my garage- MAY28th


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 916BLVD_@Apr 19 2006, 04:24 PM~5274864
> *NO your right not ready yet!!!  But the good NEWS is i dont have to drive
> all the way to LAS VEGAS too be ready - my SHOP is in my garage-       MAY28th
> *


:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: I DIDN'T SAY IT......... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916BLVD_@Apr 19 2006, 03:24 PM~5274864
> *NO your right not ready yet!!!  But the good NEWS is i dont have to drive
> all the way to LAS VEGAS too be ready - my SHOP is in my garage-      MAY28th
> *


:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: Like I said, May 28th's gonna be a good day!


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 18 2006, 04:06 AM~5263979
> *i got a thousand that says that boat cant hit 12's no way no how. searspoint in sonoma every wedsday night so if yall want to see bring it down ill put up a grand see what it dont do :0
> *


fuck a grand. i'll bet my 66 impala and its pink slip, for your 64 and its pink slip, that my 66 will do 12's. you want to bet, lets bet.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 19 2006, 01:43 AM~5270013
> *On 4/29 Jimmy might get disappointed again and retire from hopping and finish the summer boat racing :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


who knows, he might not have his 64 long enough to show you guys what he's all about :biggrin: .


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 20 2006, 02:29 AM~5276986
> *who knows, he might not have his 64 long enough to show you guys what he's all about  :biggrin: .
> *


whats that supposed to mean? you wanna buy it?


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 20 2006, 09:12 AM~5277848
> *whats that supposed to mean? you wanna buy it?
> *


well you got to have money first ......... :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 20 2006, 12:12 PM~5277848
> *whats that supposed to mean? you wanna buy it?
> *


*fuck a grand. i'll bet my 66 impala and its pink slip, for your 64 and its pink slip, that my 66 will do 12's. you want to bet, lets bet. *

buy what? I put a bet out there either you except or turn it down simple as that...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 20 2006, 10:57 AM~5279170
> *fuck a grand. i'll bet my 66 impala and its pink slip, for your 64 and its pink slip, that my 66 will do 12's. you want to bet, lets bet.
> 
> buy what? I put a bet out there either you except or turn it down simple as that...
> *


*WTF*



















:0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :twak:  :dunno: :0 :0 :0 :0 

:biggrin: :angry: 

 :uh:  :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 20 2006, 12:14 PM~5279782
> *WTF
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :twak:    :dunno:  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


Can anyone tell I did not know what to say. 

WTF |
|
v
You have posted a message with more emoticons that this board allows. Please reduce the number of emoticons you've added to the message


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 20 2006, 09:57 AM~5279170
> *fuck a grand. i'll bet my 66 impala and its pink slip, for your 64 and its pink slip, that my 66 will do 12's. you want to bet, lets bet.
> 
> buy what? I put a bet out there either you except or turn it down simple as that...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Dayum, now that's confidence! :biggrin:  Looks like Himbone's once again gotta put up or shut up!

****Bad Influence 64 and 916Blvd*** *

Looks like lil bro Leo might have to redeem himbone's ex-64 for him this summer! :biggrin:

I'm calling Leo right now! :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ill put up my tahoe says you cant, your 66 aint worth half of my 64 so if your down ill be at infinion raceway next wensday.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 20 2006, 02:30 PM~5280819
> *ill put up my tahoe says you cant, your 66 aint worth half of my 64 so if your down ill be at infinion raceway next wensday.
> *


:0 :0 :0 *Running the 64?*


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 20 2006, 01:30 PM~5280819
> *ill put up my tahoe says you cant, your 66 aint worth half of my 64 so if your down ill be at infinion raceway next wensday.
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: Yeah, it gets a little expensive when shops start working on your ride, huh? :dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 20 2006, 01:52 PM~5280925
> *:0  :0  :0  Running the 64?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 20 2006, 03:30 PM~5280819
> *ill put up my tahoe says you cant, your 66 aint worth half of my 64 so if your down ill be at infinion raceway next wensday.
> *


still aint on this level!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 20 2006, 02:56 PM~5280970
> *still aint on this level!
> 
> 
> ...


the car looks alot nicer in pics than it did in person and you know that


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 20 2006, 02:52 PM~5280925
> *:0  :0  :0  Running the 64?
> *


read what i said my tahoe says he cant run a 12 secong 1/4 mile i know my car cant , if i wanted a race care i would build a race car


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

opps i ment buy a race car sorry guys :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 20 2006, 03:58 PM~5280982
> *the car looks alot nicer in pics than it did in person and you know that
> *


Im still tring to figure out EXACTLY what though.
it had good body work,paint,guts,top,striping,mural,chrome,TPI engine(painted and chromed out)boxed-fully wrapped frame,moulded suspension,didital dash,Hot as a fire craccer(on 13's),and drove on tha freeways,etc.

The bad,It didnt have the beat put in,was missing some interior trim,and was sold before he was 100% finished with the car.

it wasnt perfect(what car is)but the good out weigh tha bad.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 20 2006, 04:05 PM~5281036
> *opps i ment buy a race car sorry guys :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 20 2006, 03:06 PM~5281046
> *Im still tring to figure out EXACTLY what though.
> it had good body work,paint,guts,top,striping,mural,chrome,TPI engine(painted and chromed out)boxed-fully wrapped frame,moulded suspension,didital dash,Hot as a fire craccer(on 13's),and drove on tha freeways,etc.
> 
> ...


i cant remember exact details but I wasnt as impressed when I saw the car in person last year at king of the streets. from the pics that are posted on here I just expected more...not talkin shit about the car though just my opinion..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 20 2006, 01:30 PM~5280819
> *ill put up my tahoe says you cant, your 66 aint worth half of my 64 so if your down ill be at infinion raceway next wensday.
> *



:0 low blow, next time I deduct a point :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 20 2006, 02:30 PM~5280819
> *ill put up my tahoe says you cant, your 66 aint worth half of my 64 so if your down ill be at infinion raceway next wensday.
> *


Not shit talking but when you *spend* 100,000 on a pinto and try to get 100,000 out of it, it will never happen. All the 64 has is a black magic frame that was baught and installed not by you. Sentimental value is not worth anything when putting up bets. :biggrin: 
I am starting to think that the 64 does not have the heat the 66 has. And if it does, it will be because of a little *spray* that was put into it. The 66 is all engine. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 20 2006, 02:05 PM~5281036
> *opps i ment buy a race car sorry guys :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

O.K. GUYS! SAVE IT FOR THE SOCIOS SHOW MAY 28TH NO EXCUSES
:nono:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 20 2006, 03:11 PM~5281087
> *Not shit talking but when you spend 100,000 on a pinto and try to get 100,000 out of it, it will never happen. All the 64 has is a black magic frame that was baught and installed not by you. Sentimental value is not worth anything when putting up bets. :biggrin:
> I am starting to think that the 64 does not have the heat the 66 has. And if it does, it will be because of a little spray that was put into it. The 66 is all engine. :biggrin:
> *


well like I said if he can run 12's which I highly doubt than my impala wont hang, by the way all i got in mine is a 305. and how do you know who put the frame under my car? I believe when ron posted in the last topic he told all you fools i put the frame under the car and it wouldnt line up..


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy+Apr 20 2006, 02:11 PM~5281084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And another! :0 Too bad Leo is at work and will not be on till tonight....unless he get on for lunch. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 20 2006, 02:14 PM~5281110
> *O.K. GUYS!  SAVE IT FOR THE SOCIOS SHOW MAY 28TH NO EXCUSES
> :nono:
> *


I can see it now, Socios will move the show to the Sac Raceway. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 20 2006, 04:14 PM~5281110
> *O.K. GUYS!  SAVE IT FOR THE SOCIOS SHOW MAY 28TH NO EXCUSES
> :nono:
> *


to far away.
This will do for now.
Its all in fun anyways.
Me and Jimmy are cool,even though he thinks im a jac-ass! :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 20 2006, 03:15 PM~5281125
> *well like I said if he can run 12's which I highly doubt than my impala wont hang, by the way all i got in mine is a 305. and how do you know who put the frame under my car? I believe when ron posted in the last topic he told all you fools i put the frame under the car and it wouldnt line up..
> *


OOps, sorry bro, I forgot about that. :biggrin: I read it late one night. But I do want to know who said that your car had some heat? Wait, I will go back and look.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 20 2006, 03:23 PM~5281196
> *to far away.
> This will do for now.
> Its all in fun anyways.
> ...


i dont think your a jakk ass but i do know you owe me $ 50 cause them STEELERS WON THE SUPERBOWL


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 20 2006, 04:24 PM~5281205
> *i dont think your a jakk ass but i do know you owe me $ 50  cause them STEELERS WON THE SUPERBOWL
> *


I will make it PUBLIC,I will pay you on or before may 28!
I owe you $50 cause the punk ass Steelers won tha SB!
I will NOT baCC out of the deal!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 20 2006, 02:23 PM~5281196
> *to far away.
> This will do for now.
> Its all in fun anyways.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: I don't know Jimboy, I just hope he don't kick me ass when he sees me! :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 20 2006, 03:27 PM~5281233
> *I will make it PUBLIC,I will pay you on or before may 28!
> I owe you $50 cause the punk ass Steelers won tha SB!
> I will NOT baCC out of the deal!
> *


HEY I DIDNT THINK YOU WOULD BACK OUT HOMIE i JUST LIKE BRINGIN IT UP. PLUS THATS ANOTHER FIFTY I CAN PAY TO GET SOME MORE WORK DONE ON MY CAR :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ITS TO BAD WE CANT POST PICS OR ID POST UP THE SHOTS AT MY BOYS SHOP WHERE WE STRIPPED THE OLD FRAME AND BUILT THE NEW ONE . RIGHT HERE IN RICHMOND CA


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

LETS GET READY TO RRRRUUUUMMMMBBBBLLLLEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

WHAT REALLY SUCKS IS THE FACT THE SHOW IS ONE MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND CAUSE I MIGHT NOT EVEN MAKE IT, ALREADY GOT PLANS FOR THE LAKE


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 20 2006, 02:34 PM~5281253
> *WHAT REALLY SUCKS IS THE FACT THE SHOW IS ONE MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND CAUSE I MIGHT NOT EVEN MAKE IT, ALREADY GOT PLANS FOR THE LAKE
> *


:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 916Blvd scare you off? :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 20 2006, 03:23 PM~5281198
> *OOps, sorry bro, I forgot about that.  :biggrin: I read it late one night. But I do want to know who said that your car had some heat? Wait, I will go back and look.
> *


I knew someone said you had heat under the hood.
:biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=247310&st=444#


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 20 2006, 02:43 PM~5281317
> *I knew someone said you had heat under the hood.
> :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=247310&st=445#
> *


I think that was Eazy510


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 20 2006, 03:43 PM~5281313
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: 916Blvd scare you off? :biggrin:
> *


NOPE JUST RATHER CHECK OUT DRUNK CHICKS IN BIKINIS RATHER THAN SWEATY DUDES IN LOWRIDERS. BUT TO EACH HIS OWN


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 20 2006, 02:47 PM~5281341
> *NOPE JUST RATHER CHECK OUT DRUNK CHICKS IN BIKINIS RATHER THAN SWEATY DUDES IN LOWRIDERS. BUT TO EACH HIS OWN
> *


*Easy there, player! * :uh: :uh:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 20 2006, 04:23 PM~5281198
> *OOps, sorry bro, I forgot about that.  :biggrin: I read it late one night. But I do want to know who said that your car had some heat? Wait, I will go back and look.
> *



:wave: that was me and tha car does have some heat ..............................









































o wait that was the heater.................. :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 20 2006, 06:30 PM~5280819
> *ill put up my tahoe says you cant, your 66 aint worth half of my 64 so if your down ill be at infinion raceway next wensday.
> *


you said "12's" earlier, now your saying "12". im talking "12's" here, (not too sure about 11's :biggrin: ). what year tahoe you got? lets see a pic of it. i might take you up on that one if your tahoe is worth it...

lets see it.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 20 2006, 04:16 PM~5281847
> *you said "12's" earlier, now your saying "12".  im talking "12's" here, (not too sure about 11's  :biggrin: ).  what year tahoe you got?  lets see a pic of it.  i might take you up on that one if your tahoe is worth it...
> 
> lets see it.
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: Pinche Leo, you looking into getting a new vehicle, huh? :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 20 2006, 09:40 PM~5282034
> *:0  :0  :cheesy: Pinche Leo, you looking into getting a new vehicle, huh?  :biggrin:
> *


hey, cant beat a free car/truck/suv :biggrin: .

just gotta let me know if your really truly serious jimmy. dont want to spend my time and money to go all the way over there for nothing. if so, i need to find a way to put shocks back on my car, not trying to die here.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 20 2006, 03:47 PM~5281341
> *NOPE JUST RATHER CHECK OUT DRUNK CHICKS IN BIKINIS RATHER THAN SWEATY DUDES IN LOWRIDERS. BUT TO EACH HIS OWN
> *



   IS THAT WHAT YOU LOOK AT THE SHOWS!!! WHOA...I DON'T KNOW ABOUT YOU, BUT I'VE BEEN LOOKING AT HYNAS AT THE SHOWS..... :biggrin: , BUT LIKE YOU SAID "TO EACH HIS OWN!!"


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 20 2006, 10:37 PM~5283013
> *     IS THAT WHAT YOU LOOK AT THE SHOWS!!! WHOA...I DON'T KNOW ABOUT YOU, BUT I'VE BEEN LOOKING AT HYNAS AT THE SHOWS..... :biggrin: , BUT LIKE YOU SAID "TO EACH HIS OWN!!"
> *


mmmmmmmmmmmmmm i got a pic


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 20 2006, 08:37 PM~5283013
> *     IS THAT WHAT YOU LOOK AT THE SHOWS!!! WHOA...I DON'T KNOW ABOUT YOU, BUT I'VE BEEN LOOKING AT HYNAS AT THE SHOWS..... :biggrin: , BUT LIKE YOU SAID "TO EACH HIS OWN!!"
> *


WELL SHIT PAULY IF YOU AROUND AND I MEAN A ROUND THAN ALL ANYONE SEES IS SWEATY DUDES I COULD SEE YOU DO A 180 AND STILL SEE YOU..... :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 20 2006, 08:28 PM~5282965
> *hey, cant beat a free car/truck/suv  :biggrin: .
> 
> just gotta let me know if your really truly serious jimmy.  dont want to spend my time and money to go all the way over there for nothing.  if so, i need to find a way to put shocks back on my car, not trying to die here.
> *


CANT POST PICS BUT ITS A 97 2 DOOR MY TOW VEHICLE LAST YEAR. YOU GOT ONE SHOT AT THE 1/4 MILE IF YOU COME WITH A 12.99 OR LESS THE TRUCK IS YOURS IF NOT THE 66 WITH 108 AIR HORNS IS MINE... BY THE WAY DOES IT PLAY THE CUCARACHA? :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 20 2006, 03:34 PM~5281253
> *WHAT REALLY SUCKS IS THE FACT THE SHOW IS ONE MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND CAUSE I MIGHT NOT EVEN MAKE IT, ALREADY GOT PLANS FOR THE LAKE
> *


yhea i feel you on that weekend is my familys first camping trip every year last year we did`nt go camping so i was able to make the show socios put on one hell of a show.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 20 2006, 06:40 PM~5282034
> *:0  :0  :cheesy: Pinche Leo, you looking into getting a new vehicle, huh?  :biggrin:
> *


HE SHOULD RACE HIM IN THE ACURA GISSER :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 21 2006, 08:48 AM~5285150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I DIDNT KNOW YOU WERE CHINEESE? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 21 2006, 02:43 AM~5284167
> *WELL SHIT PAULY IF YOU AROUND AND I MEAN A ROUND THAN ALL ANYONE SEES IS SWEATY DUDES I COULD SEE YOU DO A 180 AND STILL SEE YOU..... :biggrin:
> *



HUH!!!!!!! "WHAT DID HE SAID??" :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 20 2006, 07:37 PM~5283013
> *     IS THAT WHAT YOU LOOK AT THE SHOWS!!! WHOA...I DON'T KNOW ABOUT YOU, BUT I'VE BEEN LOOKING AT HYNAS AT THE SHOWS..... :biggrin: , BUT LIKE YOU SAID "TO EACH HIS OWN!!"
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 21 2006, 01:46 AM~5284174
> *CANT POST PICS BUT ITS A 97 2 DOOR MY TOW VEHICLE LAST YEAR. YOU GOT ONE SHOT AT THE 1/4 MILE IF YOU COME WITH A 12.99 OR LESS THE TRUCK IS YOURS IF NOT THE 66 WITH 108 AIR HORNS IS MINE... BY THE WAY DOES IT PLAY THE CUCARACHA? :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: So you're putting up a $5,000 POS? I bet that shit's got a shitload of miles as well, huh? :uh:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 21 2006, 06:46 AM~5284174
> *CANT POST PICS BUT ITS A 97 2 DOOR MY TOW VEHICLE LAST YEAR. YOU GOT ONE SHOT AT THE 1/4 MILE IF YOU COME WITH A 12.99 OR LESS THE TRUCK IS YOURS IF NOT THE 66 WITH 108 AIR HORNS IS MINE... BY THE WAY DOES IT PLAY THE CUCARACHA? :biggrin:
> *


no deal, old truck and its not that i can hit 12.99 in my first run, just that thats not the point. usually when people take their car to the track to see what they run, they dont just run 1 run, they run about 5 runs. i've never been to the track and to only run one time thats a bunch of crap. the point isnt that my 66 wont do 12's in one run, the point is that my 66 can do 12's; if it takes me 4 or 5 runs to do so.

and yea, cucaracha is all it has :biggrin: . TACOOSSSS!!!!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 21 2006, 03:51 PM~5288774
> *no deal, old truck and its not that i can hit 12.99 in my first run, just that thats not the point.  usually when people take their car to the track to see what they run, they dont just run 1 run, they run about 5 runs.  i've never been to the track and to only run one time thats a bunch of crap.  the point isnt that my 66 wont do 12's in one run, the point is that my 66 can do 12's; if it takes me 4 or 5 runs to do so.
> 
> and yea, cucaracha is all it has  :biggrin: .  TACOOSSSS!!!!
> *


I find it kinda funny how Jimmy kept on adding little extra things he wanted you to do at the track. :uh: Good entertainment, though. :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 21 2006, 04:54 PM~5288793
> *I find it kinda funny how Jimmy kept on adding little extra things he wanted you to do at the track.  :uh: Good entertainment, though.  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK IT THAN LETS GO BACK TO THE ORIGIONAL BET A THOUSAND BUICKS SAYS YOU CANT HIT A 12.99 OR BETTER, AND ILL GIVE YOU YOUR 5 RUNS. IF YOUR NOT SCARED.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 21 2006, 04:50 PM~5288773
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: So you're putting up a $5,000 POS? I bet that shit's got a shitload of miles as well, huh?  :uh:
> *


YOU TALKING TO ME OR YOUR BOY? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 21 2006, 04:37 PM~5289007
> *YOU TALKING TO ME OR YOUR BOY? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I was talking about the old ass Tahoe you wanna put up! :uh:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 21 2006, 06:46 PM~5289369
> *I was talking about the old ass Tahoe you wanna put up! :uh:
> *


SEEMS ABOUT EQUAL TO ME 66 DONT HAVE MUCH VALUE THEY ARENT A REAL POPULAR CAR, BUT LIKE I SAID WE SHOULD DO THE GRAND IF HE AINT SCARED? WHICH I KNOW HE WONT TAKE THE ONLY REASON HE PUT UP THE CAR FOR CAR IS CAUSE HE WAS HOPIN I WOULD BACK DOWN IM NOT STUPID. IT WAS A GOOD BLUFF THOUGH.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 21 2006, 11:05 PM~5289454
> *SEEMS ABOUT EQUAL TO ME 66 DONT HAVE MUCH VALUE THEY ARENT A REAL POPULAR CAR, BUT LIKE I SAID WE SHOULD DO THE GRAND IF HE AINT SCARED? WHICH I KNOW HE WONT TAKE THE ONLY REASON HE PUT UP THE CAR FOR CAR IS CAUSE HE WAS HOPIN I WOULD BACK DOWN IM NOT STUPID. IT WAS A GOOD BLUFF THOUGH.
> *


i'll tell you what, i wouldnt sell my car for no less than 15k (i would never sell it period). but i'll tell you what, lets do my 66 impala vs the tahoe and 3 grand. and you have to give me about 2 weeks to get my car up to par. have to do a tune up (which i havent done in about 2 years), put my shocks back on, and get me some decent tires. and i get 5 clean runs (dont count if my car breaks down -broken driveline, axle, etc-). if your ok with this then we got a deal. if not then stop bugging me already. a grand is nice and all but by the time im done with my tune up, tires, gas money, calling in sick from work, and my time, i'll end up coming out about even. if your up to this though, i'll do it. and once you and i agree to it, if one of us backs out, it'll cost us 1 grand (to be payed to the one who didnt back out). what do you say jimmy?


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 21 2006, 08:34 PM~5289952
> *i'll tell you what, i wouldnt sell my car for no less than 15k (i would never sell it period).  but i'll tell you what, lets do my 66 impala vs the tahoe and 3 grand.  and you have to give me about 2 weeks to get my car up to par.  have to do a tune up (which i havent done in about 2 years), put my shocks back on, and get me some decent tires.  and i get 5 clean runs (dont count if my car breaks down -broken driveline, axle, etc-).  if your ok with this then we got a deal.  if not then stop bugging me already.  a grand is nice and all but by the time im done with my tune up, tires, gas money, calling in sick from work, and my time, i'll end up coming out about even.  if your up to this though, i'll do it.  and once you and i agree to it, if one of us backs out, it'll cost us 1 grand (to be payed to the one who didnt back out).  what do you say jimmy?
> *


was up moco :wave:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 21 2006, 08:34 PM~5289952
> *i'll tell you what, i wouldnt sell my car for no less than 15k (i would never sell it period).  but i'll tell you what, lets do my 66 impala vs the tahoe and 3 grand.  and you have to give me about 2 weeks to get my car up to par.  have to do a tune up (which i havent done in about 2 years), put my shocks back on, and get me some decent tires.  and i get 5 clean runs (dont count if my car breaks down -broken driveline, axle, etc-).  if your ok with this then we got a deal.  if not then stop bugging me already.  a grand is nice and all but by the time im done with my tune up, tires, gas money, calling in sick from work, and my time, i'll end up coming out about even.  if your up to this though, i'll do it.  and once you and i agree to it, if one of us backs out, it'll cost us 1 grand (to be payed to the one who didnt back out).  what do you say jimmy?
> *


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 21 2006, 08:40 PM~5289988
> *
> *


's krakin robert


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 21 2006, 11:05 PM~5289454
> *SEEMS ABOUT EQUAL TO ME 66 DONT HAVE MUCH VALUE THEY ARENT A REAL POPULAR CAR, BUT LIKE I SAID WE SHOULD DO THE GRAND IF HE AINT SCARED? WHICH I KNOW HE WONT TAKE THE ONLY REASON HE PUT UP THE CAR FOR CAR IS CAUSE HE WAS HOPIN I WOULD BACK DOWN IM NOT STUPID. IT WAS A GOOD BLUFF THOUGH.
> *


 :uh: 

SO ARE ANY HARDTOP IMPALAS. UNLESS ITS A CONVERTIBLE, GOOD LUCK GETTING YOUR MONEYS WORTH AT ALL IF ITS A CUT CAR....

BETTER HAVE EVERY NUT AND BOLT DIPPED, PAINTED BELLY , AND A HUNDRED POINT ENGINE. BUT EVEN THEN LOWRIDERS LOSE HALF OF WHAT THEY PUT INTO THEM. ITS RARELY EVER A WINNING SITUATION. UNLESS JAPAN BUYS.


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 21 2006, 08:34 PM~5289952
> *i'll tell you what, i wouldnt sell my car for no less than 15k (i would never sell it period).  but i'll tell you what, lets do my 66 impala vs the tahoe and 3 grand.  and you have to give me about 2 weeks to get my car up to par.  have to do a tune up (which i havent done in about 2 years), put my shocks back on, and get me some decent tires.  and i get 5 clean runs (dont count if my car breaks down -broken driveline, axle, etc-).  if your ok with this then we got a deal.  if not then stop bugging me already.  a grand is nice and all but by the time im done with my tune up, tires, gas money, calling in sick from work, and my time, i'll end up coming out about even.  if your up to this though, i'll do it.  and once you and i agree to it, if one of us backs out, it'll cost us 1 grand (to be payed to the one who didnt back out).  what do you say jimmy?
> *


SOUNDS LIKE TO ME JIMMY'S A LITTLE SCARED, DONT WORRY IT WONT BE THE FIRST SUCKERS MONEY YOU'VE TAKEN............... :thumbsup: 
DONT FORGET TO TAKE A PIC OF HIS FACE GIVING YOU THE MONEY........EVERY BODY ON LAYITLOW WANTS TO SEE....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 21 2006, 10:03 PM~5290471
> *:uh:
> 
> SO ARE ANY HARDTOP IMPALAS. UNLESS ITS A CONVERTIBLE, GOOD LUCK GETTING YOUR MONEYS WORTH AT ALL IF ITS A CUT CAR....
> ...


HEY SCOTTY, I THINK YOU NEED TO GO LOOK AT THE PRICE A 58,59,OR60 HARDTOP GOES FOR .............. :uh: :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 50chev_@Apr 22 2006, 02:36 AM~5290657
> *HEY SCOTTY, I THINK YOU NEED TO GO LOOK AT THE PRICE A 58,59,OR60 HARDTOP GOES FOR .............. :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

*WHO WANTS SOME.. 

WHITE MAGIC 2006 YEAR OF REDEMPTION. 

ONE HAND ON THE SWITCH AND ONE ON A BEER FOOL :biggrin: *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 21 2006, 08:34 PM~5289952
> *i'll tell you what, i wouldnt sell my car for no less than 15k (i would never sell it period).  but i'll tell you what, lets do my 66 impala vs the tahoe and 3 grand.  and you have to give me about 2 weeks to get my car up to par.  have to do a tune up (which i havent done in about 2 years), put my shocks back on, and get me some decent tires.  and i get 5 clean runs (dont count if my car breaks down -broken driveline, axle, etc-).  if your ok with this then we got a deal.  if not then stop bugging me already.  a grand is nice and all but by the time im done with my tune up, tires, gas money, calling in sick from work, and my time, i'll end up coming out about even.  if your up to this though, i'll do it.  and once you and i agree to it, if one of us backs out, it'll cost us 1 grand (to be payed to the one who didnt back out).  what do you say jimmy?
> *


MAN AND BROWN SAID I WAS THE ONE MAKIN EXCUSES YOU GIRLS ARE FUNNY


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 21 2006, 11:10 PM~5290828
> *WHO WANTS SOME..
> 
> WHITE MAGIC 2006 YEAR OF REDEMPTION.
> ...






:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

White magic. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 20 2006, 04:10 PM~5281080
> *i cant remember exact details but I wasnt as impressed when I saw the car in person last year at king of the streets.  from the pics that are posted on here I just expected more...not talkin shit about the car though just my opinion..
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: SO YOU CAR IS BETTER RIGHT?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 22 2006, 11:06 AM~5292035
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: SO YOU CAR IS BETTER RIGHT?
> *


NOPE I DIDNT SAY THAT. JUST EXPECTED IT TO BE CLEANER FROM ALL THE PICS THAT WERE ON HERE...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 22 2006, 12:13 PM~5292048
> *NOPE I DIDNT SAY THAT. JUST EXPECTED IT TO BE CLEANER FROM ALL THE PICS THAT WERE ON HERE...
> *


COME ON HIMBONE, I THINK YOUR HATING.....TELL ME ONE 64 THAT HAS SOMETHING ON THIS? HE DROVE HIS SHIT ON THE STREETS...YOUR SHIT HIS HITTING COOL,,,,BUT DO YOU DRIVE YOUR SHIT. TELL ME SOMETING THAT HE DOESNT HAVE THAT YOU DO.........


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i remember when himbone drove his from his house up by san rafel to the salinas show and back. thats like a 2 1/2- 3 hour drive in a 64 with 3 pumps 12 batteries! but i think both are nice ass rides :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 22 2006, 12:39 PM~5292173
> *COME ON HIMBONE, I THINK YOUR HATING.....TELL ME ONE 64 THAT HAS SOMETHING ON THIS? HE DROVE HIS SHIT ON THE STREETS...YOUR SHIT HIS HITTING COOL,,,,BUT DO YOU DRIVE YOUR SHIT. TELL ME SOMETING THAT HE DOESNT HAVE THAT YOU DO.........
> *


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 22 2006, 11:01 AM~5292251
> *i remember when himbone drove his from his house up by san rafel to the salinas show and back. thats like a 2 1/2- 3 hour drive in a 64 with 3 pumps 12 batteries!  but i think both are nice ass rides  :thumbsup:
> *


yup crazy fucker too gas hopin on the freeway


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 22 2006, 01:01 PM~5292251
> *i remember when himbone drove his from his house up by san rafel to the salinas show and back. thats like a 2 1/2- 3 hour drive in a 64 with 3 pumps 12 batteries!  but i think both are nice ass rides  :thumbsup:
> *


SINCE VEGAS LIFT IT...................SIDE BUSTERS :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

I NEVER PUT HIMBONE RIDE DOWN I EVEN GAVE HIM PROPS ON IT....


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 22 2006, 05:41 AM~5291256
> *MAN AND BROWN SAID I WAS THE ONE MAKIN EXCUSES YOU GIRLS ARE FUNNY
> *


no excuses here, im just laying it all out in detail. come on, its a big boat, it cant do 12's  .


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 22 2006, 03:13 PM~5292048
> *NOPE I DIDNT SAY THAT. JUST EXPECTED IT TO BE CLEANER FROM ALL THE PICS THAT WERE ON HERE...
> *


I KNOW YOUR NOT TALKING ABOUT THE BABY BLUE RAG :uh: 

THAT CAR IS PROBABLY ONE OF THE CLEANEST STREET CARS IVE SEEN IN PERSON. 

ENGINE FULLY CHROMED OUT (CORVETTE ENGINE I BELIEVE), PAINTED BELLY AND EVERY NUT AND BOLT. INCLUDING MURALS. AND ITS A RAG.

I WOULDNT EVEN LOCK UP ON SOMEBODY UNLESS I SAW RECEIPTS OF WHAT THEY PUT INTO "THEIR CAR" FIRST. IF I OWNED THAT CAR..

ALSO, WHATS THE BIG DEAL ABOUT DRIVING DOWN A FREEWAY WITH 12 BATTERIES AND 3 PUMPS. EVERYONES MAKING IT SOUND LIKE ITS *"THE NEW THING"* :uh: 

IT AINT A LOWRIDER IF YOU DONT DRIVE IT!!!!! :biggrin: 

EDGAR HAD 14 IN HIS BONNEVILLE, AND YOU GOT DUDES UP NORTH DRIVING WITH 14- 16 PLUS ON FREEWAY, FISHTAILING TO SHOWS AT 60-70 MILES AN HOUR. NOTHING NEW.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 22 2006, 01:18 PM~5292310
> *I KNOW YOUR NOT TALKING ABOUT THE BABY BLUE RAG :uh:
> 
> THAT CAR IS PROBABLY ONE OF THE CLEANEST STREET CARS IVE SEEN IN PERSON.
> ...


FINALLY I COULD AGREE W/ YOU


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 22 2006, 04:27 PM~5292351
> *FINALLY I COULD AGREE W/ YOU
> *


DOES THIS MEAN I WILL STILL GET MY ASS KICKED, IF I COME TO SAN JO TO VISIT JOSH :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 22 2006, 01:30 PM~5292369
> *DOES THIS MEAN I WILL STILL GET MY ASS KICKED, IF I COME TO SAN JO TO VISIT JOSH :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916+Apr 21 2006, 09:03 PM~5290471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA HA, guy, you're a joke, no one respects you, even now that you went out and dropped some good bucks on your ride to get that hop up higher, your *double* pumper got served by a *single* pumper after *you* called him out (and to tell you the truth I wanted you to take that hop when you nosed up last year at Socios) and I got personal shit I could say about you, but I'll hold back because like I've always said, I get on here #1 for entertainment not to find fools to pick fights with. But I'm a girl, huh? HA HA HA! I've never called you any names :uh: I wonder what that makes you. :uh: I'm done fuckin around with you, bro. You like calling people out and can't back up your shit. :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

DAMN, ITS GETTING HOT IN HERE. 

SOMEBODY SHOULD PUT A STICKER ON THE BACK WINDOW THAT SAYS *"WHERES THE BEEF"* WHEN ROLLING IN THE PIT.. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 22 2006, 07:12 PM~5294390
> *DAMN, ITS GETTING HOT IN HERE.
> 
> SOMEBODY SHOULD PUT A STICKER ON THE BACK WINDOW THAT SAYS "WHERES THE BEEF" WHEN ROLLING IN THE PIT.. :biggrin:
> *


HA HA! :biggrin: Naw, bro, I'm done wasting my time on things that aren't worth wasting on.  I'm maxed out on being entertained in here.  :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 22 2006, 02:18 PM~5292310
> *I KNOW YOUR NOT TALKING ABOUT "THE NEW THING" :uh:
> 
> IT AINT A LOWRIDER IF YOU DONT DRIVE IT!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...



that 64 is fucken bad! clean as fuck...


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 22 2006, 10:48 PM~5295212
> *that 64 is fucken bad! clean as fuck...
> *


And it has a nice solid hop!!!!!! :biggrin: I was pissed when he started hopping at KOS last year and I was not ready with the camera in hand. :uh:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 22 2006, 08:27 PM~5294446
> *HA HA!  :biggrin: Naw, bro, I'm done wasting my time on things that aren't worth wasting on.   I'm maxed out on being entertained in here.   :biggrin:
> *


Damn, May is one busy month. I can't wait for this show. It is going to be tight. Maybe Brown Society can go to my mom's down the street and get some tortillas de harina echas a mano. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 23 2006, 02:48 AM~5295212
> *that 64 is fucken bad! clean as fuck...
> *


SORRY I DIDNT CALL. IM IN THE MIDDLE OF CHROME, BODYWORK AND PLANNING SOMETHING WITH COAST ONE RIGHT NOW. :uh: 

I WILL GET A HOLD OF YOU SOON BRO.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 22 2006, 10:24 PM~5295389
> *Damn, May is one busy month. I can't wait for this show. It is going to be tight. Maybe Brown Society can go to my mom's down the street and get some tortillas de harina echas a mano.    :biggrin:
> *


  :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 21 2006, 10:10 PM~5290828
> *WHO WANTS SOME..
> 
> WHITE MAGIC 2006 YEAR OF REDEMPTION.
> ...


Is that in your garage? Where's the Regal at? :dunno:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 22 2006, 11:24 PM~5295389
> *Damn, May is one busy month. I can't wait for this show. It is going to be tight. Maybe Brown Society can go to my mom's down the street and get some tortillas de harina echas a mano.    :biggrin:
> *


Oh, and you can come too Scott. I know how much you like mexican food. :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

HA HA HA, guy, you're a joke, no one respects you, even now that you went out and dropped some good bucks on your ride to get that hop up higher, your *double* pumper got served by a *single* pumper after *you* called him out (and to tell you the truth I wanted you to take that hop when you nosed up last year at Socios) and I got personal shit I could say about you, but I'll hold back because like I've always said, I get on here #1 for entertainment not to find fools to pick fights with. But I'm a girl, huh? HA HA HA! I've never called you any names :uh: I wonder what that makes you. :uh: I'm done fuckin around with you, bro. You like calling people out and can't back up your shit. :uh:
[/quote]
well as far as havin you or anyone elses respect i could give a shit. and really dont want it. And it sure is funny about the whole max thing cause if he came on here he would tell you i never called him out last year. He was the only guy I met and was actually cool with me when i came up for the new year picnic, so when I saw him at the socios show I went up and said whats up to him. I did ask if he was hoppin his car and he said he didnt know......As far as you havin anything personal to say to me it would be much better to say to my face, but im a big boy so if you feel the need go ahead and let it out here. be my guest.....not sure who ive called out and not backed anything up yet? but honestly this entire topic is getting pretty lame and ill take some credit for that so I am done postin up on this page, cause I doubt im even gonna be at the show so if i dont make it I hope all you guys have a goodtime and take some good pics...


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 23 2006, 01:05 AM~5295796
> *well as far as havin you or anyone elses respect i could give a shit. and really dont want it. And it sure is funny about the whole max thing cause if he came on here he would tell you i never called him out last year. He was the only guy I met and was actually cool with me when i came up for the new year picnic, so when I saw him at the socios show I went up and said whats up to him. I did ask if he was hoppin his car and he said he didnt know......As far as you havin anything personal to say to me it would be much better to say to my face, but im a big boy so if you feel the need go ahead and let it out here. be my guest.....not sure who ive called out and not backed anything up yet?  but honestly this entire topic is getting pretty lame and ill take some credit for that so I am done postin up on this page, cause I doubt im even gonna be at the show so if i dont make it I hope all you guys have a goodtime and take some good pics...
> *


*WE FINALLY AGREE ON SOMETHING! * :cheesy: :cheesy: 














































...........OK, that's it, I'm done. :uh:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 23 2006, 02:02 AM~5295532
> *SORRY I DIDNT CALL. IM IN THE MIDDLE OF CHROME, BODYWORK AND PLANNING SOMETHING WITH COAST ONE RIGHT NOW. :uh:
> 
> I WILL GET A HOLD OF YOU SOON BRO.
> *


its all good homie..i got my hands full right know so when you ready holla!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

This shit is way too funny. Himbone, that babyblue 64 is tight as fuck. For you to come out and bust it down like that is wack. That ride will be stand out no matter where it's at. You opened your hardtop 64 up to criticism after that one. I don't know you at all but I said something about the hop vs. max once and you came at me sideways. Since then I just read what you type. Chill out a little bit, you keep challenging everyone on shit and clowning like you got a top notch ride. It ain't proven yet. It's funny to read all this shit talking but I figured I'd put my two cents in since it's already out of hand. Anyways I know I'll be out there to watch you hop.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 23 2006, 12:13 PM~5296919
> *This shit is way too funny.  Himbone, that babyblue 64 is tight as fuck.  For you to come out and bust it down like that is wack.  That ride will be stand out no matter where it's at.  You opened your hardtop 64 up to criticism after that one.  I don't know you at all but I said something about the hop vs. max once and you came at me sideways.  Since then I just read what you type.  Chill out a little bit, you keep challenging everyone on shit and clowning like you got a top notch ride.  It ain't proven yet.  It's funny to read all this shit talking but I figured I'd put my two cents in since it's already out of hand.  Anyways I know I'll be out there to watch you hop.
> *


NONO I NEVER SEEN THESE SIDE OF YOU :0


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 23 2006, 03:24 AM~5295389
> *Damn, May is one busy month. I can't wait for this show. It is going to be tight. Maybe Brown Society can go to my mom's down the street and get some tortillas de harina echas a mano.    :biggrin:
> *


hey you know me, if theres food, im there :cheesy: .


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 23 2006, 10:43 AM~5297090
> *NONO I NEVER SEEN THESE SIDE OF YOU :0
> *



Im just saying....... :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

sounds like someone is being big headed


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

built by a san jo homie the owner himself i seen it up and person its clean as fuck how can someone say it aint clean


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 23 2006, 01:13 PM~5296919
> *This shit is way too funny.  Himbone, that babyblue 64 is tight as fuck.  For you to come out and bust it down like that is wack.  That ride will be stand out no matter where it's at.  You opened your hardtop 64 up to criticism after that one.  I don't know you at all but I said something about the hop vs. max once and you came at me sideways.  Since then I just read what you type.  Chill out a little bit, you keep challenging everyone on shit and clowning like you got a top notch ride.  It ain't proven yet.  It's funny to read all this shit talking but I figured I'd put my two cents in since it's already out of hand.  Anyways I know I'll be out there to watch you hop.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

its ok nono.....WHOSA WHOSA WHOSA


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 23 2006, 02:07 PM~5298302
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> its ok nono.....WHOSA WHOSA WHOSA
> *



I aint tripping either way dog. It's fun to read.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 23 2006, 06:27 PM~5299054
> *I aint tripping either way dog.  It's fun to read.
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Nono....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

What's up Jess


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 23 2006, 05:12 AM~5295700
> *Is that in your garage? Where's the Regal at? :dunno:
> *


THE REGALS IN MY GARAGE. THAT WAS IN ROCKLIN


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

WILL UNIDOS BE IN THE HOUSE?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

MY NEWEST PROJECT *"BUTTERCUP 78"* NEVERMIND THE DATE :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 22 2006, 12:10 AM~5290828
> *WHO WANTS SOME..
> 
> WHITE MAGIC 2006 YEAR OF REDEMPTION.
> ...


*HEY IS THAT HOMIE LAUREN'S RIDE?...IF IT IS I THOUGHT THAT THING WASN'T JUICED OR NOTHING????  :dunno: :dunno: *...*AND I DIDN'T KNOW YOU KNEW HOW TO HIT THE SWITCH TO HOP???*


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 24 2006, 12:36 AM~5301301
> *WILL UNIDOS BE IN THE HOUSE?
> 
> 
> ...


PINCHE SCOTT MAMON :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 24 2006, 08:25 AM~5301827
> *HEY IS THAT HOMIE LAUREN'S RIDE?...IF IT IS I THOUGHT THAT THING WASN'T JUICED OR NOTHING????   :dunno:  :dunno: ...AND I DIDN'T KNOW YOU KNEW HOW TO HIT THE SWITCH TO HOP???
> *


SURPRISE SURPRISE :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 23 2006, 10:36 PM~5301301
> *WILL UNIDOS BE IN THE HOUSE?
> 
> 
> ...


That's just wrong, Scotty! :nono:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 24 2006, 06:05 AM~5301867
> *SURPRISE SURPRISE :biggrin:
> *


SURPRISE ON WHAT??? THAT LAURENS RIDE HAS JUICE, OR THE FACT THAT HE WAS CRAZY ENOUGH TO LET YOU HIT THE SWITCH RISKING YOU MIGHT MESS IT UP OR??? :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 24 2006, 07:27 AM~5302038
> *That's just wrong, Scotty! :nono:
> *


RENE IS GONNA KICK HIS ASS :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79+Apr 24 2006, 08:50 AM~5303025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's gonna get old school on Scotty! :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 24 2006, 11:22 AM~5303269
> *You should battle Scotty at Socios, your switch box against his.  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> He's gonna get old school on Scotty!  :biggrin:
> *


NAH SCOTT MIGHT SHOW ME WHATS UP SINCE HE'S THE EXPERT IN LOWRIDING :uh: 


THAT'LL BE SOME FUNNY SHIT IF RENE JUST BITCH SLAPPED SCOTT ACROSS THE FACE AT SOCIOS :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 24 2006, 11:01 AM~5303930
> *THAT'LL BE SOME FUNNY SHIT IF RENE JUST BITCH SLAPPED SCOTT ACROSS THE FACE AT SOCIOS :biggrin:
> *


Naw, Rene's good people. He's really mellowed out since I first met him.  Back in the day, I seen that fool hit up a room full of Linda boys at *their* party, none of them were stupid enough to step up. :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 24 2006, 01:08 PM~5303980
> *Naw, Rene's good people. He's really mellowed out since I first met him.   Back in the day, I seen that fool hit up a room full of Linda boys and their party, none of them were stupid enough to step up.  :biggrin:
> *


  YEAH HE IS A COOL MELLOW DUDE...WELL ALL I GOTTA SAY IS WHY CLOWN IF YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE A RIDE YET


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Geat, Leo just bought a 4-door '66 from one of the Impala guys up in Chico, My house is gonna look more like a junk yard. :angry: Anybody need any '66 parts? :dunno: :biggrin: Leo said he just needs the frame and I can sell the rest and keep the $ for having it at my pad. uffin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 24 2006, 01:18 PM~5304054
> *Geat, Leo just bought a 4-door '66 from one of the Impala guys up in Chico, My house is gonna look more like a junk yard.  :angry:  Anybody need any '66 parts?  :dunno:  :biggrin: Leo said he just needs the frame and I can sell the rest and keep the $ for having it at my pad.  uffin:
> *


HIT UP BARRY....HOW MUCH FOR THE 66???? IF THE BONNIE WASNT STUCK IT WOULDN'T LOOK LIKE A JUNK YARD...WE SHOULD PUT SOME CEMENT OR GRAVEL TO MAKE IT LOOK CLEAN


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 24 2006, 11:19 AM~5304064
> *HIT UP BARRY ON SOME PARTS....HOW MUCH FOR THE 66????
> *


$300, I haven't seen it yet, but Leo says it's more than just a rolling chassis.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 24 2006, 01:22 PM~5304087
> *$300, I haven't seen it yet, but Leo says it's more than just a rolling chassi.
> *


WHERES LEO GONNA PLACE THE OTHER FRAME???


----------



## GAMBINO (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 24 2006, 04:25 AM~5301827
> *HEY IS THAT HOMIE LAUREN'S RIDE?...IF IT IS I THOUGHT THAT THING WASN'T JUICED OR NOTHING????   :dunno:  :dunno: ...AND I DIDN'T KNOW YOU KNEW HOW TO HIT THE SWITCH TO HOP???
> *


IT'S A PHOTOSHOP HE HAD ME DO.... :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79+Apr 24 2006, 11:19 AM~5304064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's gonna give it to you for your Monte! :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 24 2006, 01:32 PM~5304146
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :happysad:
> 
> He's gonna give it to you for your Monte!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: SERIO GUEY ITS A SAD DAY WHEN YOU SEE THE BONNIE STUCK AND IT CAN'T GET OUT  ...THOSE WHERE THE DAYS  ...IT MIGHT WORK


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GAMBINO_@Apr 24 2006, 01:26 PM~5304107
> *IT'S A PHOTOSHOP HE HAD ME DO.... :uh:
> *


I KNEW THE RIDE WASN'T JUICED, CUZ THE OWNER OF THE 64 WANTS TO *** BAG IT(LOOKS LIKE HE'S GOING IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION WITH SCOTTY BEING THERE) :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 24 2006, 11:33 AM~5304154
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  SERIO GUEY ITS A SAD DAY WHEN YOU SEE THE BONNIE STUCK AND IT CAN'T GET OUT  ...THOSE WHERE THE DAYS  ...IT MIGHT WORK
> *


Yeah, I do get sad seeing her like that, but she'll be back better than ever, just gotta wait in line for her turn. I had a lot of good times in (and some outside too! :cheesy: ) that fuckin car! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 24 2006, 01:38 PM~5304162
> *Yeah, I do get sad seeing her like that, but she'll be back better than ever, just gotta wait in line for her turn. I had a lot of good times in (and some outside too!  :cheesy: ) that fuckin car!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## 1 EVIL BONNEVILLE (Dec 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 24 2006, 12:38 PM~5304162
> *Yeah, I do get sad seeing her like that, but she'll be back better than ever, just gotta wait in line for her turn. I had a lot of good times in (and some outside too!  :cheesy: ) that fuckin car!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll be back, putitos! You'll see part of me at the Socios show! :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 EVIL BONNEVILLE_@Apr 24 2006, 01:42 PM~5304178
> *I'll be back, putitos! You'll see part of me at the Socios show!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 EVIL BONNEVILLE_@Apr 24 2006, 11:42 AM~5304178
> *I'll be back, putitos! You'll see part of me at the Socios show!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


*SOPAS! * :cheesy:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 24 2006, 01:52 PM~5304250
> *SOPAS!  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GAMBINO (Aug 2, 2005)

CAN'T BELIEVE YOU YOUNGSTERS (WELL, VIC CAUSE SCOTT'S OLDER THAN ME)
DON'T KNOW YOUR WAY AROUND A SWITCH BOX. I REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAY WHEN IT WAS GARY, EDGAR AND ME WHO HAD HYDRAULICS USED TO HIT THEM ON EACH OTHER THINKING WE WERE ALL BAD.....

I LEARNED ON MY MONTE BUT TO BE HONEST........IT WASN'T/ISN'T THAT HARD.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GAMBINO_@Apr 24 2006, 02:36 PM~5304471
> *CAN'T BELIEVE YOU YOUNGSTERS (WELL, VIC CAUSE SCOTT'S OLDER THAN ME)
> DON'T KNOW YOUR WAY AROUND A SWITCH BOX.  I REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAY WHEN IT WAS GARY, EDGAR AND ME WHO HAD HYDRAULICS USED TO HIT THEM ON EACH OTHER THINKING WE WERE ALL BAD.....
> 
> ...


I KNOW ITS NOT I HIT IT A FEW TIMES ON SCOTT'S RIDE, JUST GETTING THE RYTHEM GOING FOR A HOP SEEMS TO BE SOME WHAT TRICKY :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 EVIL BONNEVILLE_@Apr 24 2006, 12:42 PM~5304178
> *I'll be back, putitos! You'll see part of me at the Socios show!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Daaaaaaaaamn!!!!!!!

The Socios show is going to be good this year.  


35 days and counting!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

to whoever has ever gotten cought on layitlow while at work, check this out:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060424/ap_on_...nternet_surfing


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

*OK OK FUCK IT!!!. IT WAS ON JACKSTANDS.* :uh: 

BUT I BET YOU ANY MONEY I WOULD BE ABLE TO HIT A SWITCH LIKE THAT WITH A BEER :dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 24 2006, 05:41 PM~5305918
> *OK OK FUCK IT!!!. IT WAS ON JACKSTANDS. :uh:
> 
> BUT I BET YOU ANY MONEY I WOULD BE ABLE TO HIT A SWITCH LIKE THAT WITH A BEER :dunno:
> *


HA HA, I kinda thought so, I did something similar back in the day when my Bonnie wouldn't do a standing 3 :biggrin: ........... :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 24 2006, 04:16 PM~5304033
> * YEAH HE IS A COOL MELLOW DUDE...WELL ALL I GOTTA SAY IS WHY CLOWN IF YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE A RIDE YET
> *


OKAY FIRST OFF, ASSHOLE... I DIDNT CLOWN HIS CLUB. 

SECOND OFF, I HAVE NOTHING AGAINST UNIDOS, I THOUGHT THE CAR WAS DIFFERENT TASTE "IN MY OPINION" :around: 

*AND IM NOT HALF ASSING IT, TO MAKE A SHOW IN 3 WEEKS!!!*

YOU WANT TO PUSH MY BUTTONS AGAIN AYYYYYYYYYYE :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 24 2006, 05:52 PM~5305979
> *OKAY FIRST OFF, ASSHOLE... I DIDNT CLOWN HIS CLUB.
> 
> SECOND OFF, I HAVE NOTHING AGAINST UNIDOS, I THOUGHT THE CAR WAS DIFFERENT TASTE "IN MY OPINION" :around:
> ...


HA HA, cousin Vic's reading this right now with me, he wants to get on and have a lover's quarrel with you *again *. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 24 2006, 10:55 PM~5305996
> *HA HA, cousin Vic's reading this right now with me, he wants to get on and have a lover's quarrel with you again .  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT A PIE :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 24 2006, 07:59 PM~5306021
> *WHAT A PIE :uh:
> *


WHY YOU GOTTA SAY THAT I GOTTA STIR THE POT???? NO TENGAS MIEDO SCOTTY RENE AINT GONNA KICK YOUR ASS THAT BAD :uh: AND WHY YOU GOTTA SAY THAT I LIKE TO PUSH BUTTONS...YOUR THE ONE THAT GET ALL BUTT HURT WHENEVER SOMEONE CLOWNS OR POST SHIT UP ON YOU :uh: YOUR WORSE THAN A VIEJA ON HER RAG...AND I SURE DO HOPE YOU BUST OUT... CUZ ITS ABOUT FUCKIN TIME!!!!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Just call each other already! :uh: :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 24 2006, 11:03 PM~5306061
> *WHY YOU GOTTA SAY THAT I GOTTA STIR THE POT???? NO TENGAS MIEDO SCOTTY RENE AINT GONNA KICK YOUR ASSYOUR STIRRING THE POT DUMBSHIT :uh: :uh:*


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Ohhhhh, now I get it, you two are talking about Smooth Honey Pot, huh? Does Rich know you two have been "stirring" that shit behind his back? He's gonna be pissed! :0 :0 Who "stirred" it first? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## GAMBINO (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 24 2006, 06:41 PM~5305918
> *OK OK FUCK IT!!!. IT WAS ON JACKSTANDS. :uh:
> 
> BUT I BET YOU ANY MONEY I WOULD BE ABLE TO HIT A SWITCH LIKE THAT WITH A BEER :dunno:
> *


WHY DO YOU GUYS ALWAYS FIGHT ABOUT WHO CAN HIT SWITCHES AND WHO CAN'T? :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GAMBINO_@Apr 25 2006, 08:54 AM~5309289
> *WHY DO YOU GUYS ALWAYS FIGHT ABOUT WHO CAN HIT SWITCHES AND WHO CAN'T?  :uh:
> *


AIN'T NO FIGHTEN IN HERE GUEY :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 25 2006, 07:09 AM~5309381
> *AIN'T NO FIGHTEN IN HERE GUEY :biggrin:
> *


and apparently no spell check either. :uh:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@Apr 17 2006, 01:14 PM~5260294
> *Know what's funny about that statement ... I'm white, I'm the one hitting our switches, and I'm also the one making fun of myself. Relax. Here's a little better snap for ya from KOS ...
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Just got back from vacation...and damn...el pinche vic and scotty...still at it... :angry:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 25 2006, 10:31 AM~5310008
> *Just got back from vacation...and damn...el pinche vic and scotty...still at it... :angry:
> *


:biggrin: I TELL THE BITCH QUE SE CALLE PERO SHE WON'T LISTEN TO ME..SHE'S ALL OVER BROWNS NUTTS NOW :uh: :biggrin: 





HOLA LISSETTE! :wave: COMO TE FUE?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 25 2006, 10:37 AM~5310056
> *:biggrin: I TELKL THE BITCH QUE SE CALLE PERO SHE WON'T LISTEN TO ME..SHE'S ALL OVER BROWNS NUTTS NOW :uh:  :biggrin:
> HOLA LISSETTE! :wave: COMO TE FUE?
> *


your just as bad,IF NOT WORSE then Scotty.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 25 2006, 11:41 AM~5310544
> *your just as bad,IF NOT WORSE then Scotty.
> *


TRY LOOKIN IN THE MIRROR SOME TIME TOO  :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 25 2006, 04:19 PM~5311158
> *TRY LOOKIN IN THE MIRROR SOME TIME TOO   :biggrin:
> *


*LOOK WHOS TALKING... IT LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT HIT WITH A MACK TRUCK.* :uh: 

AND TO TOP IT OFF YOUR FAT. WHICH IS NOT A PLUS.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 25 2006, 05:29 PM~5313266
> *LOOK WHOS TALKING... IT LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT HIT WITH A MACK TRUCK. :uh:
> 
> AND TO TOP IT OFF YOUR FAT. WHICH IS NOT A PLUS.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 25 2006, 07:29 PM~5313266
> *LOOK WHOS TALKING... IT LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT HIT WITH A MACK TRUCK. :uh:
> 
> AND TO TOP IT OFF YOUR FAT. WHICH IS NOT A PLUS.
> *


YOU KNOW I CAN REPLY BACK WITH SOME SHIT THAT WILL HAVE EVERYONE CRACKING UP BY NAH WHY WASTE MY TIME...DON'T WANNA HEAR THE DRAMA :uh: DAMN I HEAR IT ENOUGH FROM OTHER PEOPLE :uh: :uh:..BUT ONE THING I WILL SAY I'M PROBABLY BETTER OFF THAN YOU


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 26 2006, 07:53 AM~5315975
> *YOU KNOW I CAN REPLY BACK WITH SOME SHIT THAT WILL HAVE EVERYONE CRACKING UP BY NAH WHY WASTE MY TIME...DON'T WANNA HEAR THE DRAMA :uh: DAMN I HEAR IT ENOUGH FROM OTHER PEOPLE :uh:  :uh:..BUT ONE THING I WILL SAY I'M BETTER OFF THAN YOU
> *


 :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 26 2006, 08:56 AM~5316317
> *:uh:
> *


 oh great not you again :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 26 2006, 05:53 AM~5315975
> *YOU KNOW I CAN REPLY BACK WITH SOME SHIT THAT WILL HAVE EVERYONE CRACKING UP BY NAH WHY WASTE MY TIME...DON'T WANNA HEAR THE DRAMA :uh: DAMN I HEAR IT ENOUGH FROM OTHER PEOPLE :uh:  :uh:..BUT ONE THING I WILL SAY I'M PROBABLY BETTER OFF THAN YOU
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 26 2006, 09:44 AM~5316603
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:angry: :uh: :uh: :uh:


ANY WAYS BACK TO THE TOPIC...CAN'T WAIT TO GO TO THE SOCIOS SHOW


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916+Apr 25 2006, 06:29 PM~5313266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: :banghead:  :guns: :burn:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 26 2006, 09:44 AM~5316899
> *:angry:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> ANY WAYS BACK TO THE TOPIC...CAN'T WAIT TO GO TO THE SOCIOS SHOW
> *




NO more drama pinchis.... :angry:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 26 2006, 10:56 AM~5316982
> *NO more drama pinchis.... :angry:
> *


hahahaha...I thought you typed CHICHIS...hehehehheeheh......


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 26 2006, 11:06 AM~5317062
> *hahahaha...I thought you typed CHICHIS...hehehehheeheh......
> *


MMMMMMMmmmmm,CHI-CHI"S!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 26 2006, 11:11 AM~5317097
> *MMMMMMMmmmmm,CHI-CHI"S!!
> *


see...you read that too, huh???


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

hehehe...but hey..I am looking forward to the Socio's show.....always getting bigger and better every year


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 26 2006, 10:27 AM~5317144
> *hehehe...but hey..I am looking forward to the Socio's show.....always getting bigger and better every year
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: q vo toro


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 26 2006, 11:29 AM~5317159
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  q vo toro
> *


what's up hombre......pm me your number....you heading to Costa Mesa??????


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

and just a reminder.....Traditional Lowriding Magazine will be in the house.....


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro+Apr 26 2006, 10:06 AM~5317062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro+Apr 26 2006, 10:27 AM~5317144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Como estas toro.... :cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 26 2006, 11:50 AM~5317310
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


hahahaha..is that you hitting Rick on the head and me rolling around laughing???


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 26 2006, 10:56 AM~5316982
> *NO more drama pinchis.... :angry:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 26 2006, 11:52 AM~5317321
> *:thumbsup:  Como estas toro.... :cheesy:
> *


just taking care of business.........tu sabes....  holding down since you can't for a few more months... :0 heheheh.....just kidding........so how is it looking for he show...damn.....just a little over a month..que no???? I won't be in til laaaaaaate saturday night or eaaaaaaaaaaaaarly sunday...I have a wedding I have to go to in Santa Cruz.......hehehe..maybe I'll just stay long enought to eat...I'll be coming back home on monday afternoon...got a few shoots lining up for after the show and monday morning...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 26 2006, 10:52 AM~5317328
> *hahahaha..is that you hitting Rick on the head and me rolling around laughing???
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 26 2006, 10:53 AM~5317332
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Q-vo Vic...que dise la vida...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 26 2006, 10:55 AM~5317356
> *just taking care of business.........tu sabes....   holding down since you can't for a few more months... :0  heheheh.....just kidding........so how is it looking for he show...damn.....just a little over a month..que no???? I won't be in til laaaaaaate saturday night or eaaaaaaaaaaaaarly sunday...I have a wedding I have to go to in Santa Cruz.......hehehe..maybe I'll just stay long enought to eat...I'll be coming back home on monday afternoon...got a few shoots lining up for after the show and monday morning...
> *


NICE!!!!!!!!...well yes just for a couple more months...it's all good...very excited... :cheesy: 

So it looks like you are going to be a busy bee, that weekend...que bueno...well hope to see you soon....and be safe out there... :ugh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 26 2006, 09:35 AM~5317210
> *and just a reminder.....Traditional Lowriding Magazine will be in the house.....
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 26 2006, 12:00 PM~5317417
> *NICE!!!!!!!!...well yes just for a couple more months...it's all good...very excited... :cheesy:
> 
> So it looks like you are going to be a busy bee, that weekend...que bueno...well hope to see you soon....and be safe out there... :ugh:
> *


hehehe...yup yup...gotta be safe......you know......


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 26 2006, 11:57 AM~5317389
> *Q-vo Vic...que dise la vida...
> *


CHINGANDOLE DURO AT WORK :uh: HAD TO GET UP AT 2 AM TO GET AT WORK AT 3 WONT GET OUT TIL 6 PM...LONG ASS WEEK :uh: ..BUT BIG FUCKIN CHECK :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

just got word that there is going to be a $100 prize money and trophy for each category (dance/hop). 3 makes a class so lets get everybody out there :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 26 2006, 03:19 PM~5317560
> *CHINGANDOLE DURO AT WORK :uh:  HAD TO GET UP AT 2 AM TO GET AT WORK AT 3 WONT GET OUT TIL 6 PM...LONG ASS WEEK :uh: ..BUT BIG FUCKIN CHECK :biggrin:
> *


big bic, dont forget the monies you owe me. edgar should be home with the stuff tonight and i'll be home at about 9:15 tonight so give me a call or swing by...

just finished talking to andy about getting my frame completely wrapped also, hopefully i'll have it to him within a month and BAM, the 66 will be at it again :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 26 2006, 10:57 AM~5317808
> *big bic, dont forget the monies you owe me.   edgar should be home with the stuff tonight and i'll be home at about 9:15 tonight so give me a call or swing by...
> 
> just finished talking to andy about getting my frame completely wrapped also, hopefully i'll have it to him within a month and BAM, the 66 will be at it again  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


You guys are gonna be up all night! :cheesy: :cheesy: :0


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 26 2006, 10:55 AM~5317797
> *just got word that there is going to be a $100 prize money and trophy for each category (dance/hop).  3 makes a class so lets get everybody out there  :thumbsup:
> *


I hear they're gonna have one preprinted with "KP Components Inc." on it for the "dance". :ugh: I wonder is Smiley is gonna come out again this year and dance with you. :dunno:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 26 2006, 12:57 PM~5317808
> *big bic, dont forget the monies you owe me.  edgar should be home with the stuff tonight and i'll be home at about 9:15 tonight so give me a call or swing by...
> 
> just finished talking to andy about getting my frame completely wrapped also, hopefully i'll have it to him within a month and BAM, the 66 will be at it again  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I'LL SEE WHAT TIME I GET OUT, IM FUCKIN TIRED RIGHT NOW, FUCKIN FALLING ASLEEP  ...IF NOT TONIGHT TOMMAROW FOR SURE


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro+Apr 26 2006, 10:06 AM~5317062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

It could have been chi chis.
She was quoting vic. :biggrin: 






























J/K Vic. :biggrin:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 26 2006, 01:24 PM~5318358
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> It could have been chi chis.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 26 2006, 10:53 AM~5315975
> *YOU KNOW I CAN REPLY BACK WITH SOME SHIT THAT WILL HAVE EVERYONE CRACKING UP BY NAH WHY WASTE MY TIME...DON'T WANNA HEAR THE DRAMA :uh: DAMN I HEAR IT ENOUGH FROM OTHER PEOPLE :uh:  :uh:..BUT ONE THING I WILL SAY I'M PROBABLY BETTER OFF THAN YOU
> *


YOUR COPYING WHAT EDGAR SAID TO HIMBONE. GET OFF YOUR PRIMOS NUTS.

BETTER OFF THAN ME? YEAH OK. :uh: 

LETS JUST CUT THE BULLSHIT AND BUILD OUR CARS. I DONT KNOW ABOUT YOU, BUT IM WORKING ON MINE ALL THIS WEEK. 

WHEN THEY SAID ITS GOING TO BE A LOT OF "MAN-HOURS" TO BUILD A CAR, THEY DIDNT MEAN *LOOK AT MEN FOR HOURS* :uh: 

OK NO MORE. LISETTE IS GOING TO SPANK US. :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 26 2006, 08:45 PM~5320635
> *YOUR COPYING WHAT EDGAR SAID TO HIMBONE. GET OFF YOUR PRIMOS NUTS.
> 
> BETTER OFF THAN ME? YEAH OK. :uh:
> ...


 :uh: :uh: Well as far as what edgar said to himbone thats was them don't sit around all day on LIL to read every single post...don't want to end up getting fired some people I know  but from the looks of it your the one on Edgars nuts...and I aint your ass guey looking at men :uh: ...WHO'S THE ONE LEAVING GAY VOICEMAILS ON PEOPLE'S PHONE :dunno: AND I AINT THE ONLY THATS HEARD THEM :uh: ... :biggrin: BUT GOOD LUCK ON YOUR RIDE...CHINGALE DURO


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 26 2006, 07:47 PM~5320299
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


QUE ONDA PINCHE BARRY


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 27 2006, 08:19 AM~5322972
> *:uh:  :uh: Well as far as what edgar said to himbone thats was them don't sit around all day on LIL to read every single post...don't want to end up getting fired some people I know   but from the looks of it your the one on Edgars nuts...and I aint your ass guey looking at men :uh: ...WHO'S THE ONE LEAVING GAY VOICEMAILS ON PEOPLE'S PHONE :dunno: AND I AINT THE ONLY THATS HEARD THEM :uh: ... :biggrin:  BUT GOOD LUCK ON YOUR RIDE...CHINGALE DURO
> *



YOUR FAMILY GETS JEALOUS WHENEVER OUTSIDERS BECOME HOMIES, WITH CERTAIN PEOPLE "IN" THE FAMILY. SO DONT GO THERE ABOUT ME BEING ON EDGARS SACK.  

AS SOON AS YOU FOUND OUT MY CAR WAS GOING TO EDGAR YOU STARTED BEING A LLORON. EVERY TIME I WANTED TO DO SOMETHING MY WAY, YOU FUCKIN SAID "NAH, THAT ISNT GONNA LOOK GOOD"- OR START CLOWNING.

YOU WANT TO CLOWN WHAT IM DOING, BUT YOUR DASH LOOKS LIKE IT GOT HIT WITH A CROWBAR.... AND YOU THINK A BLUE DASHMAT FROM DENIOS IS GONNA BE FIRME. WTF :uh: 

I MAY NOT HAVE BUSTED OUT YET, BUT THE PEOPLE IVE BEEN AROUND, *A CRACKED DASH CAN GET YOUR PLAQUE PULLED*


TAKE THIS HOWEVER FAR YOU WANT TO GO. OR DROP IT.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 27 2006, 04:44 AM~5323076
> *YOUR FAMILY GETS JEALOUS WHENEVER OUTSIDERS BECOME HOMIES, WITH CERTAIN PEOPLE "IN" THE FAMILY. SO DONT GO THERE ABOUT ME BEING ON EDGARS SACK.
> 
> AS SOON AS YOU FOUND OUT MY CAR WAS GOING TO EDGAR YOU STARTED BEING A LLORON. EVERY TIME I WANTED TO DO SOMETHING MY WAY, YOU FUCKIN SAID "NAH, THAT ISNT GONNA LOOK GOOD"- OR START CLOWNING.
> ...


I vote drop it. :angry: Be a bigger man and let it be. :0 

Who else is with me. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

OK NO MORE :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

I think it's funny as fuck, but it gets ridiculous after a while, I know because I've been down that road (Vic likes going down that road). All this mention of my name, don't know if I should be flattered or spooked. I'm not used to all the attention. :happysad: :ugh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 27 2006, 11:09 AM~5323628
> *I think it's funny as fuck, but it gets ridiculous after a while, I know because I've been down that road (Vic likes going down that road). All this mention of my name, don't know if I should be flattered or spooked. I'm not used to all the attention.  :happysad:  :ugh:
> *


YOU KNOW HOW I GET WHEN SOMONE PUSHES MY BUTTONS. :uh: 

LIKE YOU SAID, YOU REALLY CANT HATE THE GUY, I WAS DOING THE SAME SHIT AT HIS AGE. I RAN MY MOUTH, TALKED SHIT ETC. BUT EVENTUALLY IT CAUGHT UP WITH ME, NOW I HAVE ALOT OF SHOES TO FILL...

I TRY TELLING HIM THE SAME THING NOT TO BE SO CHISMOSO, BUT HE DOESNT LISTEN. NOT TO BE RUDE, BUT BECAUSE IM 28 YEARS OLD.. I DONT WANT WHAT HAPPENED TO ME, TO HAPPEN TO MY HOMEBOY YOU KNOW.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 27 2006, 06:16 AM~5323678
> *YOU KNOW HOW I GET WHEN SOMONE PUSHES MY BUTTONS.  :uh:
> 
> LIKE YOU SAID, YOU REALLY CANT HATE THE GUY, I WAS DOING THE SAME SHIT AT HIS AGE. I RAN MY MOUTH, TALKED SHIT ETC. BUT EVENTUALLY IT CAUGHT UP WITH ME, NOW I HAVE ALOT OF SHOES TO FILL...
> ...


HA HA, I always forget how young cousin Vic is. :biggrin: He's pissed me off a few times, but I can't stay mad at the guy.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo back to the car show to be held on May 28th........


aye chisme


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 27 2006, 10:52 AM~5324774
> *soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo back to the car show to be held on May 28th........
> aye chisme
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 27 2006, 05:44 AM~5323076
> *YOUR FAMILY GETS JEALOUS WHENEVER OUTSIDERS BECOME HOMIES, WITH CERTAIN PEOPLE "IN" THE FAMILY. SO DONT GO THERE ABOUT ME BEING ON EDGARS SACK.
> 
> AS SOON AS YOU FOUND OUT MY CAR WAS GOING TO EDGAR YOU STARTED BEING A LLORON. EVERY TIME I WANTED TO DO SOMETHING MY WAY, YOU FUCKIN SAID "NAH, THAT ISNT GONNA LOOK GOOD"- OR START CLOWNING.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: PINCHE SCOTTY YOUR A FUNNY GUY :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 27 2006, 08:52 AM~5323880
> *HA HA, I always forget how young cousin Vic is.  :biggrin: He's pissed me off a few times, but I can't stay mad at the guy.
> *


IF YOU DID WHO ELSE IS GONNA KEEP HOOKING YOU UP WITH THE CHEESEBURGER,SODA,CHIPS ECT. :biggrin: ....I'M PRETTY MELLOW, BUT WHEN I'M WITH THE HOMIES I LIKE TO BULL SHIT TO GET MY MIND AWAY FROM THE STREES THAT GOES AROUND IN THE DAILY LIFE...AIN'T NOTHING WRONG WITH GETTING A GOOD LAUGH. EDGAR SOMETIMES DOES PISS ME OFF CUZ ALL THE SHIT HE TALKS TOO, BUT LIKE HE SAYS CAN'T STAY MAD :biggrin: BUT AFTER ALL THIS I THINK EDGAR IS THE WORST  :roflmao: 


AND SCOTTY YOU GET PISSED BECAUSE YOU WANT IT THAT WAY BRO. I'VE TOLD YOU MANY TIMES I JUST BULL SHIT WITH YOU TO GET THE DAY GOING BY FASTER SAME GOES FOR EVERYONE ON HERE, NOTHING SERIOUS JUST GET A FEW LAUGHS GOING


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 27 2006, 11:10 AM~5324930
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU GOING TO BE AT SOCIOS RICK????


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 27 2006, 08:52 AM~5324774
> *soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo back to the car show to be held on May 28th........
> aye chisme
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 27 2006, 10:07 AM~5325456
> *YOU GOING TO BE AT SOCIOS RICK????
> *


Rick, cousin Vic's been saying that he'll buy you some tacos from the taco vendor at the show if you'll be his friend. :dunno: I'd take him up on that offer! :biggrin:


----------



## GAMBINO (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 26 2006, 11:19 AM~5317560
> *CHINGANDOLE DURO AT WORK :uh:  HAD TO GET UP AT 2 AM TO GET AT WORK AT 3 WONT GET OUT TIL 6 PM...LONG ASS WEEK :uh: ..BUT BIG FUCKIN CHECK :biggrin:
> *


AND YOUR 3 HOUR LUNCHES QUE GUEY?


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GAMBINO_@Apr 27 2006, 12:37 PM~5325695
> *AND YOUR 3 HOUR LUNCHES QUE GUEY?
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

SO WHOS GONNA BUY ME FOOD ON MY BIRTHDAY. :biggrin: 


VIC BUY ME SOME QUESO.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 27 2006, 12:35 PM~5325680
> *Rick, cousin Vic's been saying that he'll buy you some tacos from the taco vendor at the show if you'll be his friend. :dunno:  I'd take him up on that offer!  :biggrin:
> *


IM ON A DIET!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 27 2006, 05:01 PM~5327591
> *IM ON A DIET!
> *


 :uh: AND I'M SKINNY :uh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 27 2006, 05:23 PM~5327746
> *:uh: AND I'M SKINNY :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 27 2006, 05:00 PM~5327577
> *SO WHOS GONNA BUY ME FOOD ON MY BIRTHDAY.  :biggrin:
> VIC BUY ME SOME QUESO.
> *


 :uh: :uh: I'LL PUT THA ONE LEAST PRIORITY LIST WHEN I GO TO LA IN THE SUMMER TIME


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 27 2006, 08:29 PM~5327777
> *:uh:  :uh:  I'LL PUT THA ONE LEAST PRIORITY LIST WHEN I GO TO LA IN THE SUMMER TIME
> *


BETTER NOT USE MY REFUNDED BOLETO PINCHE GUEY :biggrin:


----------



## GAMBINO (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 27 2006, 05:25 PM~5328145
> *BETTER NOT USE MY REFUNDED BOLETO PINCHE GUEY :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S WITH ALL THE HOSTILITY THESE PAST FEW DAYS. IS VIC NOT PUTTING OUT OR WHAT?


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GAMBINO_@Apr 27 2006, 05:30 PM~5328187
> *WHAT'S WITH ALL THE HOSTILITY THESE PAST FEW DAYS.  IS VIC NOT PUTTING OUT OR WHAT?
> *


sounds like these two are having a broke back mountain moment :barf: :dunno: :barf:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GAMBINO_@Apr 27 2006, 06:30 PM~5328187
> *WHAT'S WITH ALL THE HOSTILITY THESE PAST FEW DAYS.  IS VIC NOT PUTTING OUT OR WHAT?
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ANYONE WANNA BUY SOME CDS. MADE SOME BAD ASS MIXES :biggrin:


----------



## La MeRa ChIcAnA (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 28 2006, 08:49 AM~5331999
> *ANYONE WANNA BUY SOME CDS. MADE SOME BAD ASS MIXES :biggrin:
> *


WANNA RUB MY BELLY :biggrin: OR RUB ON THE NUT SACK HANGING BELOW ME :cheesy: QUE ONDA PINCHE GUERO LOCO...WHEN YOU COMING DOWN TO LA DOGGY


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Well according to our meeting last night, this show is a must for BLVD KINGS.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 28 2006, 07:56 AM~5332049
> *Well according to our meeting last night, this show is a must for BLVD KINGS.
> *


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWNS PANSA_@Apr 28 2006, 12:52 PM~5332020
> *WANNA RUB MY BELLY :biggrin: OR RUB ON THE NUT SACK HANGING BELOW ME :cheesy: QUE ONDA PINCHE GUERO LOCO...WHEN YOU COMING DOWN TO LA DOGGY
> *


....


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 28 2006, 10:05 AM~5332110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JESUS WILL PUNISH YOU :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 28 2006, 08:56 AM~5332049
> *Well according to our meeting last night, this show is a must for BLVD KINGS.
> *


----------



## htdt63 (Mar 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 28 2006, 08:56 AM~5332049
> *Well according to our meeting last night, this show is a must for BLVD KINGS.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 28 2006, 09:00 AM~5332079
> *....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Oh, I forgot to say Congrats for having to move your show because it is too BIG....
Robert :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 29 2006, 06:53 AM~5338052
> *Oh, I forgot to say Congrats for having to move your show because it is too BIG....
> Robert :thumbsup:
> *



Hola Robert, well according to the college  i think it was perfect there...  but we will see how it goes this year in sacramento....


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THE FESTIVAL WAS GOOD FOR ALL! NICE DISPLAYS THAT IS SACTOWN PUTTIN IT DOWN. CAN'T WAIT FOR MAY 28TH!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 1 2006, 09:34 AM~5348648
> *THE FESTIVAL WAS GOOD FOR ALL! NICE DISPLAYS THAT IS SACTOWN PUTTIN IT DOWN. CAN'T WAIT FOR MAY 28TH!
> *


And everyone got along!!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 1 2006, 08:55 AM~5348792
> *And everyone got along!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: Pasta... :cheesy:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 1 2006, 07:55 AM~5348792
> *And everyone got along!!!
> *


yup, it was  Gotta hate how we had to wait so long to leave though, I was tired.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 1 2006, 10:19 AM~5348899
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:  Pasta... :cheesy:
> *


*CHICHONA!*
jk MISS JEW!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I CAN BARELY WAIT FOR THIS SHOW  IT GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 1 2006, 09:22 AM~5348918
> *yup, it was    Gotta hate how we had to wait so long to leave though, I was tired.
> *


 :uh: i know..i was so tired...  Had a great time...though... :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 1 2006, 09:23 AM~5348921
> *
> jk MISS JEW!
> *



Oh hell no! :angry: :twak:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 1 2006, 10:19 AM~5348899
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:  Pasta... :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: THATS WHAT I CALL HIM TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 1 2006, 10:25 AM~5348937
> *Oh hell no! :angry:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 1 2006, 10:30 AM~5348961
> *:biggrin:  THATS WHAT I CALL HIM TOO :biggrin:
> *


THATS CUZZ YOUR ALWAYS THINKING ABOUT FOOD AND OTHER MEN.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I can't wait!! This will be my first show of the season.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 1 2006, 10:42 AM~5349026
> *THATS CUZZ YOUR ALWAYS THINKING ABOUT FOOD AND OTHER MEN.
> *


OK MAYBE THE FOOD PART...BUT WHAT CAN I SAY I'M STILL GROWING  AND AS FAR AS THE OTHER MEN PART, I'M NOT SCOTT :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## GAMBINO (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 1 2006, 10:13 AM~5349205
> *OK MAYBE THE FOOD PART...BUT WHAT CAN I SAY I'M STILL GROWING   AND AS FAR AS THE OTHER MEN PART, I'M NOT SCOTT :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU'RE GROWING SIDEWAYZ CABRON!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GAMBINO_@May 1 2006, 11:34 AM~5349342
> *YOU'RE GROWING SIDEWAYZ CABRON!
> *


Cabron don't hate cuz most 8 to 10 yr olds are your height or taller :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 1 2006, 08:44 AM~5349045
> *I can't wait!!  This will be my first show of the season.
> *


X2, I've been working my ass off for this one!


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

Cosumnes is best. :thumbsup: I always end up missing the exit to Woodland, and then I turn around and find it, but then I still have to stop by that AMPM and ask them how to get to the fairgrounds. :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MrBiggs7_@May 1 2006, 02:38 PM~5351304
> *Cosumnes is best. :thumbsup:  I always end up missing the exit to Woodland, and then I turn around and find it, but then I still have to stop by that AMPM and ask them how to get to the fairgrounds. :uh:
> *


----------



## GAMBINO (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 1 2006, 11:12 AM~5349538
> *Cabron don't hate cuz most 8 to 10 yr olds are your height or taller :biggrin:
> *


YOU WOULD KNOW GUEY, YOU EAT THEM!!


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GAMBINO_@May 1 2006, 04:31 PM~5351621
> *YOU WOULD KNOW GUEY, YOU EAT THEM!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

GET IN MY BELLY!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GAMBINO_@May 1 2006, 05:31 PM~5351621
> *YOU WOULD KNOW GUEY, YOU EAT THEM!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: OK THERE PLUCKY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE FOR SURE, OH AND DIRTY'S WILL BE OFFICIALLY IN THE HIZZLE FOR THIS ONE, AND FOOLS IF YOU SEE ME SAY WHAT UP, FOOLS BE TRIPPIN CAUSE I AM 6'5" TALL. IT IS ALL GOOD


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 2 2006, 08:49 AM~5356614
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE FOR SURE, OH AND DIRTY'S WILL BE OFFICIALLY IN THE HIZZLE FOR THIS ONE, AND FOOLS IF YOU SEE ME SAY WHAT UP, FOOLS BE TRIPPIN CAUSE I AM 6'5" TALL.  IT IS ALL GOOD
> *


  You'll see me, guaranteed


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YEAH IT IS GONNA BE GOOD TO GET BACK OUT TO CALI AND HANG OUT AT A CAR SHOW, BEEN LIKE 14 YEARS SINCE THE LAST ONE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 2 2006, 10:49 AM~5356614
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE FOR SURE, OH AND DIRTY'S WILL BE OFFICIALLY IN THE HIZZLE FOR THIS ONE, AND FOOLS IF YOU SEE ME SAY WHAT UP, FOOLS BE TRIPPIN CAUSE I AM 6'5" TALL.  IT IS ALL GOOD
> *


So you will C the 2ND famous person in the house,Since im #1!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 2 2006, 09:08 AM~5356754
> *So you will C the 2ND famous person in the house,Since im #1!
> *


You bringing he Caddy out, bro? :dunno:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 2 2006, 11:21 AM~5356834
> *You bringing he Caddy out, bro?  :dunno:
> *


yes,Well thats the PLAN!!
I have to redo some work in the trunk,it SHOULD be ready,its SUPPOSE to be ready,but since shes not ready Right now,it still makes me nervous.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 2 2006, 10:03 AM~5357023
> *yes,Well thats the PLAN!!
> I have to redo some work in the trunk,it SHOULD be ready,its SUPPOSE to be ready,but since shes not ready Right now,it still makes me nervous.
> *


I hear you, I'm in the same boat! :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 2 2006, 09:49 AM~5356614
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE FOR SURE, OH AND DIRTY'S WILL BE OFFICIALLY IN THE HIZZLE FOR THIS ONE, AND FOOLS IF YOU SEE ME SAY WHAT UP, FOOLS BE TRIPPIN CAUSE I AM 6'5" TALL.  IT IS ALL GOOD
> *



NICE, hope to meet you then...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 2 2006, 10:08 AM~5356754
> *So you will C the 2ND famous person in the house,Since im #1!
> *



Este vato .... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 2 2006, 06:03 PM~5358848
> *NICE, hope to meet you then...
> *


COOL, LOOKING TO SEE EVERYONE OUT IN CALI.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 2 2006, 04:25 PM~5359175
> *COOL, LOOKING TO SEE EVERYONE OUT IN CALI.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHO ELSE GONNA BE IN THE FUCKING HOUSE


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BROWN, *SHOWTIME916*



Just picked me up a 2.2 mm flake gun a few minutes ago, bro.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

.....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

SHOW YOU GOING HOMIE, I KNOW THAT IS A STUPID QUESTION


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 2 2006, 06:58 PM~5359987
> *.....
> 
> 
> ...


*SOVAS, HUERO! *


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 2 2006, 11:53 PM~5359961
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BROWN, SHOWTIME916
> Just picked me up a 2.2 mm flake gun a few minutes ago, bro.
> *


WE GONNA USE IT ON MY CAR FIRST?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 2 2006, 07:04 PM~5360025
> *WE GONNA USE IT ON MY CAR FIRST?
> *


Yep  I should also have a Sata RP here within a week


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 2 2006, 08:53 PM~5359961
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BROWN, SHOWTIME916
> Just picked me up a 2.2 mm flake gun a few minutes ago, bro.
> *


LOOKS LIKE THAT FERIA CAME IN HANDY VERDAD GUEY  ...DON'T MESS AROUND HOMES


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 2 2006, 09:04 PM~5360025
> *WE GONNA USE IT ON MY CAR FIRST?
> *


SCOTTY YOU SHOULD FEEL PROUD RIGHT NOW


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 3 2006, 05:41 AM~5361618
> *LOOKS LIKE THAT FERIA CAME IN HANDY VERDAD GUEY  ...DON'T MESS AROUND HOMES
> *


That was the plan from the get go, I figure better do it now before I spend it on something else.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 3 2006, 08:20 AM~5361725
> *That was the plan from the get go, I figure better do it now before I spend it on something else.
> *


Micky D'S :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 3 2006, 04:51 PM~5363675
> *Micky D'S :biggrin:
> *


OR DRIVE TO FRESNO TO GET SOME *BIG RIMS *FOR THE ELCO :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SHOW IS JUST AROUNG DA CORNER


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

can't wait for the show last years show was off the hook. :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 2 2006, 09:25 PM~5359175
> *COOL, LOOKING TO SEE EVERYONE OUT IN CALI.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@May 4 2006, 01:33 AM~5366576
> *can't wait for the show last years show was off the hook.  :thumbsup:
> *


i have a feeling this show is going to be A LOT better...

dirtywhiteboy66, you picked a good show to attend :cheesy: .


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 2 2006, 09:49 AM~5356614
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE FOR SURE, OH AND DIRTY'S WILL BE OFFICIALLY IN THE HIZZLE FOR THIS ONE, AND FOOLS IF YOU SEE ME SAY WHAT UP, FOOLS BE TRIPPIN CAUSE I AM 6'5" TALL.  IT IS ALL GOOD
> *


Be sure and say What's Up!!! I'll be one of the judges at the show. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GAMBINO_@May 1 2006, 04:31 PM~5351621
> *YOU WOULD KNOW GUEY, YOU EAT THEM!!
> *


hahaha oh damn, that made me laugh for reals.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 4 2006, 02:29 AM~5367261
> *Be sure and say What's Up!!!  I'll be one of the judges at the show. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OKAY, YALL GONNA HAVE TO GIVE ME SOME LOVE, CAUSE I DO NOT KNOW WHERE ALOT OF FOLKS ARE. SO IF YOU SEE A BIG ASS (6'5")LIGHT SKINNED GUY THAT LOOKS LIKE HE IS HUNG OVER WITH A ROLLERZ ONLY SHIRT ON, THAT IS PROBABLY ME. JUST SAY WHAT UP.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 4 2006, 06:29 AM~5367996
> *OKAY, YALL GONNA HAVE TO GIVE ME SOME LOVE, CAUSE I DO NOT KNOW WHERE ALOT OF FOLKS ARE.  SO IF YOU SEE A BIG ASS (6'5")LIGHT SKINNED GUY THAT LOOKS LIKE HE IS HUNG OVER WITH A ROLLERZ ONLY SHIRT ON, THAT IS PROBABLY ME. JUST SAY WHAT UP.
> *


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ruben+May 3 2006, 09:33 PM~5366576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: :wave: Almost time for the show....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 4 2006, 09:36 AM~5368032
> *
> *


YO SOCIO'S I WILL BE IN THE AREA ON THE 15TH OF MAY, THINK WE GOT A MEETING OR SOMETHING. SHIT LETS GET TOGETHER FOR A COUPLE OF CORONA'S, OR SIX, SEVEN.... YOU GET THE IDEAL :0


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 4 2006, 07:29 AM~5367996
> *OKAY, YALL GONNA HAVE TO GIVE ME SOME LOVE, CAUSE I DO NOT KNOW WHERE ALOT OF FOLKS ARE.  SO IF YOU SEE A BIG ASS (6'5")LIGHT SKINNED GUY THAT LOOKS LIKE HE IS HUNG OVER WITH A ROLLERZ ONLY SHIRT ON, THAT IS PROBABLY ME. JUST SAY WHAT UP.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

Can't wait :biggrin: I'm trying to get the monte up and going  so far so good, getting some work done at the shop hopefully it will be done by than


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 3 2006, 05:36 PM~5365546
> *OR DRIVE TO FRESNO TO GET SOME BIG RIMS FOR THE ELCO :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider+May 3 2006, 07:25 PM~5366286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck, don't say that! Time to cram and them sleepless nights! :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :ugh:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

a few more weeks then its showtime. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 4 2006, 08:21 AM~5368515
> *YO SOCIO'S I WILL BE IN THE AREA ON THE 15TH OF MAY, THINK WE GOT A MEETING OR SOMETHING.  SHIT LETS GET TOGETHER FOR A COUPLE OF CORONA'S, OR SIX, SEVEN.... YOU GET THE IDEAL :0
> *


I dont drink bro but I can introduce you to some people that do. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 4 2006, 03:41 PM~5370741
> *Fuck, don't say that! Time to cram and them sleepless nights!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :ugh:
> *



Tell me about it... :cheesy:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 5 2006, 07:35 AM~5374840
> *Tell me about it... :cheesy:
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy:  All you gotta do is wash your ride. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 5 2006, 10:13 AM~5375402
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:   All you gotta do is wash your ride.  :biggrin:
> *



hijole...si supieras....i got LOTSSSSSS more to worry about.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

is it time yet. how bout now well almost just around the corner :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 4 2006, 11:38 PM~5372703
> *I dont drink bro but I can introduce you to some people that do.  :biggrin:
> *


MUCH RESPECT ON THAT DOGG, I WILL BE IN STOCKTON ON THE 15TH . I WILL TRY TO CATCH UP


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 5 2006, 06:40 PM~5378163
> *MUCH RESPECT ON THAT DOGG, I WILL BE IN STOCKTON ON THE 15TH . I WILL TRY TO CATCH UP
> *


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

*bump*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THANKS SOCIOS FOR COMING OUT TO SUPPORT. WE WILL BE THERE MAY 28TH! :biggrin: 

EVERYONE LOVES THAT SOCIOS SHOW.   

SEE YA THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## drop71 (Dec 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I think I heard somebody call my name. The Offical Socios Drinking Representitive. You know Jay's in it to win it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop71_@May 7 2006, 09:24 AM~5385063
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I think I heard somebody call my name. The Offical Socios Drinking Representitive. You know Jay's in it to win it.
> *


Whats up Jay. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop71_@May 7 2006, 12:24 PM~5385063
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I think I heard somebody call my name. The Offical Socios Drinking Representitive. You know Jay's in it to win it.
> *


NOW THAT THE SHIT THAT I AM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

THE STYLISTICS SHOW PICS...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=247812&st=260


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

21 DAYS TILL SHOWTIME AT DA SOCIOS CARSHOW


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

DONT REMIND ME LOL LOL J/P


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

Can't wait


----------



## GAMBINO (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 7 2006, 05:56 PM~5386689
> *THE STYLISTICS SHOW PICS...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=247812&st=260
> *


WHAT'S UP WITH THE NEW AVATAR....DOES THAT MEAN YOU'RE HEADED TO "BROADWAY" TO DO A MUSICAL??


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop71_@May 7 2006, 10:24 AM~5385063
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I think I heard somebody call my name. The Offical Socios Drinking Representitive. You know Jay's in it to win it.
> *




:0 :biggrin: And that aint no joke... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angel:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 8 2006, 04:14 PM~5391604
> *:0  :biggrin:  And that aint no joke... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :angel:
> *


WE WILL SEE!!!!


HELLO MY NAME IS DIRTY AND I AM A ALCOHOLIC :biggrin:


----------



## drop71 (Dec 12, 2004)

starting to hydrate now :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 7 2006, 04:56 PM~5386689
> *THE STYLISTICS SHOW PICS...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=247812&st=260
> *



thee stylistics ----------showtime.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin: almost time for the show, cant wait representing northern nevada :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@May 9 2006, 09:21 PM~5400521
> *:biggrin:  almost time for the show, cant wait representing northern nevada  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

I've been busting my ass off for this one, hopefully I'll be ready, kinda cutting it close.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

I've been busting my ass off for this one, hopefully I'll be ready, kinda cutting it close.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Triple post! :uh: :uh: Pinche server! :angry:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I need some flyers.


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: *18 DAYS LEFT!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GAMBINO (Aug 2, 2005)

I probably will not make it this year, my son should be born any day do I will be with him and my wife. For those of you that are going, take lots of pics and post them.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GAMBINO_@May 10 2006, 07:52 AM~5402119
> *I probably will not make it this year, my son should be born any day do I will be with him and my wife. For those of you that are going, take lots of pics and post them.
> *


If I were you, I'd start him off right and take him  But I'm not you. :biggrin:


----------



## GAMBINO (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 10 2006, 09:29 AM~5402329
> *If I were you, I'd start him off right and take him  But I'm not you.  :biggrin:
> *


I was thinking about it but it's a little too soon I think. Maybe if he would be a month old. You're not me bro but we think alike!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GAMBINO_@May 10 2006, 08:33 AM~5402348
> *I was thinking about it but it's a little too soon I think.  Maybe if he would be a month old.  You're not me bro but we think alike!
> *


  You got all summer, bro. :thumbsup: Let me throw out an early congrats on your little boy. I'll tell you what, there ain't no better feeling than seeing your own flesh and blood running around. My little boy trips us out, he does EVERYTHING I do, he reminds me of when I was a kid all the time, HA HA!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GAMBINO_@May 10 2006, 09:33 AM~5402348
> *I was thinking about it but it's a little too soon I think.  Maybe if he would be a month old.  You're not me bro but we think alike!
> *


awww..the little one it's on it's way.... :cheesy: how cute...i want to see pics of the baby...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 10 2006, 09:37 AM~5402372
> * You got all summer, bro.  :thumbsup: Let me throw out an early congrats on your little boy. I'll tell you what, there ain't no better feeling than seeing your own flesh and blood running around. My little boy trips us out, he does EVERYTHING I do, he reminds me of when I was a kid all the time, HA HA!
> *


nombre tell me about it, my daughter is a little lisset....bien traviesa... :ugh: :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 10 2006, 08:39 AM~5402379
> *awww..the little one it's on it's way.... :cheesy:  how cute...i want to see pics of the baby...
> *


Con que no diga como le van a poner.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 10 2006, 08:40 AM~5402385
> *nombre tell me about it, my daughter is a little lisset....bien traviesa... :ugh:  :angel:  :biggrin:
> *


She looks just like you too! :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 10 2006, 09:40 AM~5402395
> *She looks just like you too!  :biggrin:
> *


You know what the funny thing is when she is with me, i always get the remark, she looks just like you, hair color and skin, but when she is with Gabe they say she is the split image of him...and i actually think she looks just like him...LOL it's a trip....


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 10 2006, 08:45 AM~5402434
> *You know what the funny thing is when she is with me, i always get the remark, she looks just like you, hair color and skin, but when she is with Gabe they say she is the split image of him...and i actually think she looks just like him...LOL it's a trip....
> *


Well, I seen all 3 of you together and she looks like you.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 10 2006, 09:47 AM~5402456
> *Well, I seen all 3 of you together and she looks like you.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Motel 6 on Stockton Blvd huh? I wonder if I'll get any sleep that night. uffin:


----------



## GAMBINO (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 10 2006, 09:37 AM~5402372
> * You got all summer, bro.  :thumbsup: Let me throw out an early congrats on your little boy. I'll tell you what, there ain't no better feeling than seeing your own flesh and blood running around. My little boy trips us out, he does EVERYTHING I do, he reminds me of when I was a kid all the time, HA HA!
> *


Thanks bro, appreciate it. He's due May 12 but the doc said anyday.....just waiting on him.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GAMBINO_@May 10 2006, 09:10 AM~5402705
> *Thanks bro, appreciate it.  He's due May 12 but the doc said anyday.....just waiting on him.
> *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GAMBINO_@May 10 2006, 11:10 AM~5402705
> *Thanks bro, appreciate it.  He's due May 12 but the doc said anyday.....just waiting on him.
> *


Congrats!

cant wait till its show time!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I should have the 54 done, a few more things to do


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 10 2006, 10:17 AM~5403183
> *Congrats!
> 
> cant wait till its show time!
> *


You're in for a long wait! :uh: Grab a Snickers!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 10 2006, 12:21 PM~5403219
> *You're in for a long wait!  :uh: Grab a Snickers!
> *


Nah,I eat a protiene bar instead!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 10 2006, 09:40 AM~5402385
> *nombre tell me about it, my daughter is a little lisset....bien traviesa... :ugh:  :angel:  :biggrin:
> *


She looks just like her Daddy....It's almost as if he gave birth to her......LOL!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

our club should have its "new look" for this show. picking up our new shirts and banner this friday :cheesy: .


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@May 10 2006, 11:28 PM~5406918
> *our club should have its "new look" for this show.  picking up our new shirts and banner this friday  :cheesy: .
> *


GOTTA GET WITH YOU TODAY...BEEN BUSY AT WORK...AUDIT SEASON :uh:


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

Have Gabe drop off some flyers to the Socios show at the Les Schwab on Northgate and i can put some out, just ask for Dennis with the 63 wgon


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@May 10 2006, 09:28 PM~5406918
> *our club should have its "new look" for this show.  picking up our new shirts and banner this friday  :cheesy: .
> *


Should I post up a little sample? :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dennis_in916_@May 11 2006, 05:42 AM~5408212
> *Have Gabe drop off some flyers to the Socios show at the Les Schwab on Northgate and i can put some out, just ask for Dennis with the 63 wgon
> *



DON'T DROP OFF FLYERS AT THE HATER CAR WASH ON NORTHGATE.EXOTICS DADDY. :biggrin: ALI BABA I WILL TAKE YOUR MAGIC CARPET AWAY.


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 11 2006, 06:02 AM~5408283
> *DON'T DROP OFF  FLYERS AT THE HATER CAR WASH ON NORTHGATE.EXOTICS DADDY. :biggrin: ALI BABA I WILL TAKE YOUR MAGIC CARPET AWAY.
> *


 :biggrin: Les Scwab dont got no car wash.Alis wash is on the other side of northgate :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@May 11 2006, 02:28 AM~5406918
> *our club should have its "new look" for this show.  picking up our new shirts and banner this friday  :cheesy: .
> *


DID YOU HAVE TO ORDER VICS SHIRT FROM "PRETTY & PLUMP"?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 11 2006, 09:43 AM~5408817
> *DID YOU HAVE TO ORDER VICS SHIRT FROM "PRETTY & PLUMP"?
> *


 :uh: :uh: NOT EVEN GONNA GO THERE


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 11 2006, 07:43 AM~5408817
> *DID YOU HAVE TO ORDER VICS SHIRT FROM "PRETTY & PLUMP"?
> *





> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 11 2006, 08:42 AM~5409228
> *:uh:  :uh:  NOT EVEN GONNA GO THERE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: All I can say is Kragens had a good sale on car covers! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

16 MORE DAYS TILL SHOWTIME SOCIOS STYLE


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 11 2006, 07:43 AM~5408817
> *DID YOU HAVE TO ORDER VICS SHIRT FROM "PRETTY & PLUMP"?
> *


You gonna bust out at the Socios show, Scotty? :dunno:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 11 2006, 10:59 AM~5409383
> *You gonna bust out at the Socios show, Scotty? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


I THOUGHT HE HAD A EURO :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

EDGAR AND HIS SANCHA COMIN BACK FROM THE CHROME SHOP


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

Is this worthy enough on air to bring to the show for the hop ?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916+May 11 2006, 11:02 AM~5410048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But this one just killed me!!! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 11 2006, 11:03 AM~5410060
> *Is this worthy enough on air to bring to the show for the hop ?
> 
> 
> ...


I say do it, I wanna see if it's true what they say about air!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 11 2006, 01:39 PM~5410268
> *I say do it, I wanna see if it's true what they say about air!
> *


THAT BAGS ARE FOR **** :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 11 2006, 11:56 AM~5410304
> *THAT BAGS ARE FOR **** :biggrin:
> *


Nope, never said that. That's why I said "air" not "bags". I did however notice that this "street legal" truck doesn't have a windshield, I wonder if CHP is cool with that? :dunno:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 11 2006, 02:01 PM~5410334
> *Nope, never said that. That's why I said "air" not "bags". I did however notice that this "street legal" truck doesn't have a windshield, I wonder if CHP is cool with that?  :dunno:
> *


NEVER SAID THAT YOU SAID GUY...JUST TRYING TO KILL SOMETIME AT WORK...KINDA BUZZED RIGHT NOW


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 11 2006, 12:04 PM~5410353
> *NEVER SAID THAT YOU SAID GUY...JUST TRYING TO KILL SOMETIME AT WORK...KINDA BUZZED RIGHT NOW
> *


Been drinking on the job, bitch? :dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 11 2006, 12:01 PM~5410334
> *Nope, never said that. That's why I said "air" not "bags". I did however notice that this "street legal" truck doesn't have a windshield, I wonder if CHP is cool with that?  :dunno:
> *


Imma venture out and say it fell off at that show :cheesy: .....


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

Can't please everyone these days. Apparently nobody has even seen a windshield come out of a car from blasting, or any other pieces of the car coming off .... 

Question for you: 
Since any modification to a car, othen then factory equiptment being installed, is illegal, what would the CHP say ? Since this truck uses all DOT approved bags and lines, and has a single battery in it, that might go over easier then something with say multiple batteries, and pumps with high pressure fluid. Again, can please everyone right. 
Besides I thought the show was for entertainment and crowd pleasing, not a safety inspection check point. If that's the case we can always save the truck for another show and location where it would be appericated.


Late


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 11 2006, 12:14 PM~5410464
> *Can't please everyone these days. Apparently nobody has even seen a windshield come out of a car from blasting, or any other pieces of the car coming off ....
> 
> Question for you:
> ...


HA HA HA, gotta admit you got a good point there :biggrin: You bringing the GMC to the hop as well?


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

I wouldn't want to drive our little pile on the freeway anyways. Thing only has a tape deck, and you know you can't find any titles newer the 1995 on tape these days ...... ahahahhahaha :biggrin: 
Besides I got tired of buying cheap sunglasses from 7-11 all the time after the bugs kept mesing the other ones up. :0


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 11 2006, 02:07 PM~5410383
> *Been drinking on the job, bitch?  :dunno:
> *


MAYBE JUST A LITTLE :biggrin: HAD A PITCHER OF BUDWISER AT ROUNDTABLE :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 11 2006, 12:20 PM~5410521
> *I wouldn't want to drive our little pile on the freeway anyways. Thing only has a tape deck, and you know you can't find any titles newer the 1995 on tape these days ...... ahahahhahaha  :biggrin:
> Besides I got tired of buying cheap sunglasses from 7-11 all the time after the bugs kept mesing the other ones up.  :0
> *


Mine don't even have that.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 11 2006, 12:14 PM~5410464
> *Can't please everyone these days. Apparently nobody has even seen a windshield come out of a car from blasting, or any other pieces of the car coming off ....
> 
> Question for you:
> ...



Bring that truck homie, me and my son seen it at KOS in San Jo last summer and he was really tripping off it.


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 11 2006, 12:20 PM~5410521
> *I wouldn't want to drive our little pile on the freeway anyways. Thing only has a tape deck, and you know you can't find any titles newer the 1995 on tape these days ...... ahahahhahaha  :biggrin:
> Besides I got tired of buying cheap sunglasses from 7-11 all the time after the bugs kept mesing the other ones up.  :0
> *



Oh shit, Clint you brining the truck? See you there homie! uffin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 11 2006, 02:20 PM~5410521
> *I wouldn't want to drive our little pile on the freeway anyways. Thing only has a tape deck, and you know you can't find any titles newer the 1995 on tape these days ...... ahahahhahaha  :biggrin:
> Besides I got tired of buying cheap sunglasses from 7-11 all the time after the bugs kept mesing the other ones up.  :0
> *



hey clint i have VANILLA ICE ON TAPE you can barrow better yet ill make you a mix tape ......... :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 10 2006, 12:41 PM~5403823
> *She looks just like her Daddy....It's almost as if he gave birth to her......LOL!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: For real huh...LOL!!

Hey here is another Daddy to be aswell....Congrats Big John... :cheesy: :wave: :thumbsup:


DAMN...everyone is having Babies left in right... :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 11 2006, 01:20 PM~5410521
> *I wouldn't want to drive our little pile on the freeway anyways. Thing only has a tape deck, and you know you can't find any titles newer the 1995 on tape these days ...... ahahahhahaha  :biggrin:
> Besides I got tired of buying cheap sunglasses from 7-11 all the time after the bugs kept mesing the other ones up.  :0
> *



:0


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 12 2006, 09:05 AM~5415317
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  For real huh...LOL!!
> 
> Hey here is another Daddy to be aswell....Congrats Big John... :cheesy:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 11 2006, 01:03 PM~5410060
> *Is this worthy enough on air to bring to the show for the hop ?
> 
> 
> ...



66 WHO ....................... :0


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

whatsup ernie. see you down there :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 12 2006, 09:02 AM~5415663
> *66 WHO ....................... :0
> *


:biggrin:










 

It'll still be fun, see all you jokers out there (Hopefully!  :ugh: ) EAZY, you coming out? Say wassup if you do come out, bro.  

Kontrol Phreaks, Imma have to give that little truck a closer look when you bring it out. I wanna see that thing move in person. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Westbound I-10, on the way


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 11 2006, 10:59 AM~5408264
> *Should I post up a little sample?  :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *


neh neh, just wait for the show tambien


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 12 2006, 02:02 PM~5415663
> *66 WHO ....................... :0
> *


  

all i can say is, BRING IT. like i said, i have a little something up my sleeve. we'll let the people decide  .


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 12 2006, 02:02 PM~5415663
> *66 WHO ....................... :0
> *


and you cant even seem to get your ride on the street so i dont see why your even talking. :0

now KP on the other hand, they can talk all they want, they're the ones binging the heat :thumbsup:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 12 2006, 02:36 PM~5416820
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



...........i hope i make it but if i do ill say wz up :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@May 13 2006, 02:20 PM~5422106
> *and you cant even seem to get your ride on the street so i dont see why your even talking.  :0
> 
> now KP on the other hand, they can talk all they want, they're the ones binging the heat  :thumbsup:
> *



you know im just fukin with you ..........lol o and my ride you WILL be seeing some pictures soon ...all i hava to say is BD........  if your in to baggs that you know what im talking bout :biggrin:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 13 2006, 02:13 PM~5422388
> *you know im just fukin with you ..........lol o and my ride you WILL be seeing some pictures soon ...all i hava to say is BD........   if your in to baggs that you know what im talking bout  :biggrin:
> *


wussup robert :wave:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@May 13 2006, 03:57 PM~5422919
> *wussup robert :wave:
> *


where did you go dumps :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

shows coming soon


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

14 more days to go


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Traditional Lowriding Magazine will be there with a booth and to photograph the event


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 14 2006, 02:13 PM~5428184
> *Traditional Lowriding Magazine will be there with a booth and to photograph the event
> *


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

almost time, 2 weeks till the show cant wait. :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco+May 13 2006, 12:11 PM~5422068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@May 13 2006, 04:57 PM~5422919
> *wussup robert :wave:
> *


QUE ONDA MY FELLOW MEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 15 2006, 05:07 AM~5431266
> *QUE ONDA MY FELLOW MEMBER :biggrin:
> *


We need to have a fat ass carne asada at my pad here soon, buey! Maybe after the Socios show, cause I don't have too much time on weekends right now.  :angry:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 15 2006, 07:55 AM~5431390
> *We need to have a fat ass carne asada at my pad here soon, buey! Maybe after the Socios show, cause I don't have too much time on weekends right now.    :angry:
> *


We have monday :biggrin: ...or the weekend after, I say we all get together and have everyone pitch in and get everything set up....hey my b-day is coming up nex month...we gonna throw a shindig at your pad


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 15 2006, 08:15 AM~5432017
> *We have monday :biggrin: ...or the weekend after, I say we all get together and have everyone pitch in and get everything set up....hey my b-day is coming up nex month...we gonna throw a shindig at your pad
> *


Yeah, buy me a lawn tractor so I can get the back lot controlled.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 15 2006, 07:55 AM~5431390
> *We need to have a fat ass carne asada at my pad here soon, buey! Maybe after the Socios show, cause I don't have too much time on weekends right now.    :angry:
> *



y no invitan shit my b day is the 25 of may but i dont know wether to go to the show or make a carne asada or just doit the weekend after :angry: to much shit goin on :angry:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 15 2006, 09:04 AM~5432246
> *y no invitan
> *


Caile, carnal!


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 15 2006, 11:03 AM~5432244
> *Yeah, buy me a lawn tractor so I can get the back lot controlled.
> *



did you get a Juan Benado


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 15 2006, 09:07 AM~5432267
> *did you get a Juan Benado
> *


There was one for about $500 I was thinking about getting. :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 15 2006, 11:07 AM~5432269
> *There was one for about $500 I was thinking about getting.  :biggrin:
> *


my homie has one and i told him that we need to spray that shit candy .....lol


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 15 2006, 11:03 AM~5432244
> *Yeah, buy me a lawn tractor so I can get the back lot controlled.
> *


 :uh: I'LL HELP YOU OUT IN CLEANING THE BACK BUT IF WE DO THIS WE GOTTA START SOON :biggrin: ..


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 15 2006, 11:07 AM~5432269
> *There was one for about $500 I was thinking about getting.  :biggrin:
> *


LETS CRUISE AROUND THEM BIG ASS HOUSES THAT THE E.INDIANS OWN BY OSWALD AND JUST ''BARROW'' ONE :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 15 2006, 09:18 AM~5432332
> *LETS CRUISE AROUND THEM BIG ASS HOUSES THAT THE E.INDIANS OWN BY OSWALD AND JUST ''BARROW'' ONE :biggrin:
> *


Buey, I need a *LAWN* tractor, now an orchard tractor.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 15 2006, 11:52 AM~5432470
> *Buey, I need a LAWN tractor, now an orchard tractor.
> *


AN ORCHARD TRACTOR WILL WORK ON YOUR YARD...SHIT IS BIG ENOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 15 2006, 09:55 AM~5432488
> *AN ORCHARD TRACTOR WILL WORK ON YOUR YARD...SHIT IS BIG ENOUGH :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 15 2006, 12:51 PM~5432743
> *:biggrin:
> *


I JUST WANT TO HAVBE SOMETHING SIMPLE, INVITE THE USUAL CROWD AND GET DRUNK LIKE A MOTHA FUCKER :biggrin: ...HOW ABOUT GETTING A STRIPPER :cheesy:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 15 2006, 10:57 AM~5432759
> *I JUST WANT TO HAVBE SOMETHING SIMPLE, INVITE THE USUAL CROWD AND GET DRUNK LIKE A MOTHA FUCKER :biggrin: ...HOW ABOUT GETTING A STRIPPER :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

15 DAYS TILL SHOWTIME!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 15 2006, 01:05 PM~5433137
> *15 DAYS TILL SHOWTIME!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 13 DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

and the count down beginns :biggrin:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 15 2006, 10:52 AM~5432470
> *Buey, I need a LAWN tractor, now an orchard tractor.
> *


sorry carnal, i forgot to ask my pops about the new one. been so busy gettin shit together about the new pad :twak: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

a week and a half away


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

got my rooms already reserved and cant wait sac town here we come representing big northern nevada :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@May 17 2006, 12:22 AM~5441845
> *got my rooms already reserved and cant wait sac town here we come representing big northern nevada  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@May 17 2006, 12:25 AM~5442780
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 15 2006, 12:38 PM~5432980
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: They keep calling you from Chase. I'm gonna give them ur number para que paren de enfadar :angry:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La_MeRa_cHiCaNa_@May 17 2006, 08:10 AM~5444358
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: They keep calling you from Chase.  I'm gonna give them ur number para que paren de enfadar :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: Tell them I died.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@May 15 2006, 07:25 PM~5435227
> *sorry carnal, i forgot to ask my pops about the new one. been so busy gettin shit together about the new pad :twak:  :buttkick:  :banghead:
> *


Don't worry about it, Barry, I picked one up yesterday.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@May 10 2006, 09:28 PM~5406918
> *our club should have its "new look" for this show.  picking up our new shirts  and banner this friday  :cheesy: .
> *


They came out BAAAAAAAD ASS! Can't wait to see the banner tonight.  :cheesy:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 17 2006, 11:51 AM~5444917
> *They came out BAAAAAAAD ASS! Can't wait to see the banner tonight.    :cheesy:
> *


YES THEY DID, AND I HAVE YOUR OTHER SHIT GOTTA WASH IT :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 17 2006, 09:52 AM~5444929
> *YES THEY DID, AND I HAVE YOUR OTHER SHIT GOTTA WASH IT :biggrin:
> *


  I'm getting home late tonight, but I might drop by my parents to check out that banner.  En cuanto puedas, get that shirt to me.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 17 2006, 11:55 AM~5444947
> * I'm getting home late tonight, but I might drop by my parents to check out that banner.   En cuanto puedas, get that shirt to me.
> *


I'M GONNA BE PUTTING THE LIGHTS AND STUFF BACK ON THE MONTE TODAY WITH EL WERO LOCO DE ROBBY :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 15 2006, 01:32 PM~5433267
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: 13 DAYS :biggrin:
> *




OK OK HOW BOUT DA SHOW IS AROUND DA CORNER :biggrin:


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 12 2006, 12:10 AM~5414144
> *hey clint i have VANILLA ICE ON TAPE you can barrow better yet ill make you a mix tape ......... :biggrin:
> *



Now I'm gonna have that damn song stuck in my head til the day of the show. I'll be out there for sure. You better be there with tape in hand, and a boom box on your shoulder.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Will the Socios single pump hopper be there for an exhibition hop? I still have not seen it in action and would like to see it. :biggrin:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@May 18 2006, 05:44 PM~5453856
> *Will the Socios single pump hopper be there for an exhibition hop? I still have not seen it in action and would like to see it.  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ya mero ya mero es el show  :


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

next week!!!!!!


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@May 18 2006, 05:44 PM~5453856
> *Will the Socios single pump hopper be there for an exhibition hop? I still have not seen it in action and would like to see it.  :biggrin:
> *


i could have sworn that i saw that car at johns place, outside of knights landing. been sitting there for months now :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@May 19 2006, 05:58 PM~5460276
> *i could have sworn that i saw that car at johns place, outside of knights landing. been sitting there for months now :dunno:    :dunno:
> *


Are we talking about the same car? What car are you talking about?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps+May 18 2006, 05:44 PM~5453856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, that did not answer my question. :biggrin:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@May 19 2006, 06:44 PM~5460479
> *Umm, that did not answer my question. :biggrin:
> *


the black mid 80s that had all the decals all over it. the one that broke in duram, right off the line


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

almost time to shine homies cant wait till the show hopefully it doesnt rain but no matter what im still going, its all good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@May 19 2006, 06:52 PM~5460528
> *the black mid 80s that had all the decals all over it. the one that broke in duram, right off the line
> *


Nope!!!!!
Not the same car. There is another one and this one smacks the bumper. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Traditional Lowriding Magazine will be there, covering the show and making it's initial debut at a show.......Socios car show..first show that TLM will be putting it all out


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

una semana mas! :0


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT for the FAM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 20 2006, 06:14 AM~5462742
> *Traditional Lowriding Magazine will be there, covering the show and making it's initial debut at a show.......Socios car show..first show that TLM will be putting it all out
> *


NICE! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

next weekend cant hardly wait. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 20 2006, 01:55 PM~5464075
> *TTT for the FAM!!! :biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@May 20 2006, 09:40 PM~5466192
> *next weekend cant hardly wait.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I sure hope I'm ready to go!


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 21 2006, 01:26 AM~5466535
> *I sure hope I'm ready to go!
> *


I know that I am...new windshield and front tires!! :0


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

The news says there is a possiblity of showers next weekend. I hope it doesn't rain since you have TLM comin out. It will be a chance to show how Sac puts it down.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@May 21 2006, 10:46 AM~5467528
> *The news says there is a possiblity of showers next weekend.  I hope it doesn't rain since you have TLM comin out.  It will be a chance to show how Sac puts it down.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Were going to talk about that in about an hour. I will let you guys know whats going to happen when I find out.  Im prety sure that its rain or shine.


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@May 20 2006, 02:35 AM~5462231
> *Nope!!!!!
> Not the same car. There is another one and this one smacks the bumper. :biggrin:
> *


the orange cutlass


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 19 2006, 10:53 AM~5457815
> *ya mero ya mero es el chow   :
> *


my wife works that weekend :0 thated be cold paso on sat, sac on sun :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

NOT THIS DAM RAIN AGAIN! RAIN OR SHINE? IT SHOULDN'T RAIN HARD MAYBE A SPRINKLE OR TWO. :dunno: IT WILL BE ALL GOOD.


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

still going no matter what rain or snow or whatever. im there homies :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

THIS SHOW IS RAIN OR SHINE!!!!!  WE STILL GOTTA GIVE OUT THE TROPHYS!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

orale homie  thats what i want to hear rain or shine. :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 21 2006, 06:43 PM~5469397
> *:thumbsup:
> *


wussup dumps :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

It looks like they called off the rain on the 6:00 news. Gabe or Lissette, can one of you pm me about booth space at the show? I got some questions and I want to have a booth. Also, update everybody on the move in times and all that stuff. I can't wait for this to go down.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@May 21 2006, 07:24 PM~5469610
> *wussup dumps :wave:  :wave:
> *


Not much. :biggrin:


----------



## Alonzo D (May 22, 2006)

I'm going to this show I got the flyier at the L.G. show in Fresno I just moved here from Flordia I'm looking forward to hitting all the shows I can this year.

I'm thinking about doing a show next year I havent did one in a couple years, my last one was in FL. check it out www.alonzopromotions.com

Just opened an account with my space still learning how to use it http://www.myspace.com/alonzodwilliams we can contact there as well


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Mar 26 2006, 07:44 AM~5121914
> *
> *


speaking of this were talking about bringing in a few rides from Stockton! Whats the rules on BBQ's and coolers?? :dunno: uffin:


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

looks like its going to be a big turn out


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 20 2006, 07:14 AM~5462742
> *Traditional Lowriding Magazine will be there, covering the show and making it's initial debut at a show.......Socios car show..first show that TLM will be putting it all out
> *



:thumbsup: :cheesy: :cheesy: WUZ UP TOROOOOO....are you ready, it looks like its going to be a nice day for the weekend, stayed up until 12:30 last night checking out the weather.... :around: :around: :around: :around: and three different stations reported NO RAIN.... :cheesy: and reported weather like 70-85's degree weather...so hopefully it will be nice....  But if anything, it will be rain or shine, we have 135 trophies to give out... :tongue:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 21 2006, 10:51 AM~5467550
> *
> *


 :0 :nono: Turn those frowns the other way around ... :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool i cant wait to work my ass off that day lol lol


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 22 2006, 07:04 AM~5471907
> *speaking of this were talking about bringing in a few rides from Stockton! Whats the rules on BBQ's and coolers?? :dunno:  uffin:
> *


No BBQ's pits, there will be food vendors at reasonable prices.  :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@May 21 2006, 08:03 PM~5469869
> *It looks like they called off the rain on the 6:00 news.  Gabe or Lissette, can one of you pm me about booth space at the show?  I got some questions and I want to have a booth.  Also, update everybody on the move in times and all that stuff.  I can't wait for this to go down.
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: It's looking like it's going to be a good weekend...


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@May 22 2006, 09:09 AM~5472236
> *looks like its going to be a big turn out
> *


WHATS UP HECTOR...HAVENT SEEN YOU IN A WHILE UP IN HERE, COUSIN BROWN WAS TALKING ABOUT YOU THE OTHER DAY :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 22 2006, 09:38 AM~5472389
> *No BBQ's pits, there will be food vendors at  reasonable prices.    :biggrin:
> *


LIKE WHAT 2.99 A TACO AND 4.75 FOR A SM. SODA :uh: :biggrin: J/K


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hopefully, i`ll make it out there.


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 22 2006, 09:28 AM~5472752
> *WHATS UP HECTOR...HAVENT SEEN YOU IN A WHILE UP IN HERE, COUSIN BROWN WAS TALKING ABOUT YOU THE OTHER DAY :biggrin:
> *


whats up VIC`79!! I`ve been working on my house alot redoing my front and back yard. Been working on it every weekin g for the last 3 months when its not raining. But I`ll be at the show the my C.C. hope to see there.


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 22 2006, 08:30 AM~5472329
> *:thumbsup: :cheesy:  :cheesy:  WUZ UP TOROOOOO....are you ready, it looks like its going to be a nice day for the weekend, stayed up until 12:30 last night checking out the weather.... :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  and three different stations reported NO RAIN.... :cheesy:  and reported weather like 70-85's degree weather...so hopefully it will be nice....   But if anything, it will be rain or shine, we have 135 trophies to give out... :tongue:
> *


Whats up Girl!!!!!!!!!! Hope you doing good I`ll see you at the show. :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@May 22 2006, 11:04 AM~5473050
> *whats up VIC`79!! I`ve been working on my house alot redoing my front and back yard. Been working on it every weekin g for the last 3 months when its not raining. But I`ll be at the show the my C.C. hope to see there.
> *


ORALE  ANYTHING NEW COMING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 22 2006, 08:38 AM~5472389
> *No BBQ's pits, there will be food vendors at  reasonable prices.    :biggrin:
> *


NO BBQ!!! SO I CAN BRING MY WATER AND SODA, RIGHT :dunno:


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@May 22 2006, 10:06 AM~5473062
> *Whats up Girl!!!!!!!!!! Hope you doing good I`ll see you at the show. :biggrin:
> *



Hola Hector, como estas?...I am doing good, just a little stressed, you know, new location, weird weather, and well NEW LOCATION....  :biggrin: Hopefully everything goes well...aye ever if i get to see you there...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 22 2006, 01:02 PM~5474148
> *NO BBQ!!! SO I CAN BRING MY WATER AND SODA, RIGHT :dunno:
> *


No, the college wants to take extra precautions and not have any accidents... :uh: but yes you guys are allowed to have coolers, water and sodas..JUST NO ADULT BEVERAGES... :biggrin:  Meaning no alcohol Please, because you will be searched at the entry and any alcohol will be sent back or kept for the day....  

Hope to see you guys out there... :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 22 2006, 01:15 PM~5474253
> *No, the college wants to take extra precautions and not have any accidents... :uh:  but yes you guys are allowed to have coolers, water and sodas..JUST NO ADULT BEVERAGES... :biggrin:    Meaning no alcohol Please, because you will be searched at the entry and any alcohol will be sent back or kept for the day....
> 
> Hope to see you guys out there... :cheesy:
> *




I WILL TAKE CARE OF DA ALCOHOL  BORRACHERA AFTER DA SHOW


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 22 2006, 12:37 PM~5473950
> *ORALE   ANYTHING NEW COMING OUT :biggrin:
> *


well we mite have a new hopper at the show if he gets it done and a couple of new carclub members but thats it. What about you guys anything new?? :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 22 2006, 02:15 PM~5474253
> *No, the college wants to take extra precautions and not have any accidents... :uh:  but yes you guys are allowed to have coolers, water and sodas..JUST NO ADULT BEVERAGES... :biggrin:    Meaning no alcohol Please, because you will be searched at the entry and any alcohol will be sent back or kept for the day....
> 
> Hope to see you guys out there... :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: THAN THEY BETTER WATCH OUT FOR YOU  :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@May 22 2006, 04:36 PM~5475269
> *well we mite have a new hopper at the show if he gets it done and a couple of new carclub members but thats it. What about you guys anything new?? :biggrin:
> *


NOTHING NEW REALLY  MOST OF THE CARS ARE DOWN RIGHT NOW  PERO ITS COOL WE'LL STILL REPRESENTING...SOMOS POCOS PERO LOCOS :biggrin: ...OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT :uh:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@May 22 2006, 03:36 PM~5475269
> *well we mite have a new hopper at the show if he gets it done and a couple of new carclub members but thats it. What about you guys anything new?? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
Single or double? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 22 2006, 09:29 AM~5472759
> *LIKE WHAT 2.99 A TACO AND 4.75 FOR A SM. SODA :uh:  :biggrin:  J/K
> *


That's the price for the comelones! :biggrin: The'yre gonna make tons of money with u and Edgar :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K love u guys!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

a few more days and it looks like I'm leaving late saturday....


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

im leaving early sat. morning. my family and myself cant wait for the show last years was pretty good this one should be off the hook. :thumbsup: see you homies there, laters.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)




----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@May 22 2006, 11:32 PM~5478418
> *
> *


Are you going to dance it Moco? :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La_MeRa_cHiCaNa_@May 22 2006, 08:01 PM~5476798
> *That's the price for the comelones!  :biggrin: The'yre gonna make tons of money with u and Edgar  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K love u guys!
> *


AINT NO VENDOR AT THE SHOW MAKING MONEY OFF OF YOU SINCE YOUR PRETTY MUCH A CHEAP ASS :biggrin: ...DONT HATE CUZ ME AND EDGAR LIKE TO EAT LIKE KINGS, QUE SUFRAN LOS QUE NO QUIEREN


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@May 22 2006, 10:46 PM~5478463
> *Are you going to dance it Moco? :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 I think Kontrol Phreaks scared him away! :biggrin: :biggrin: I've been stressing out trying to get a little something going, hopefully before the old lady leaves me for spending so much time in the garage and drive way. She already told me she was getting tired of it and is tired of doing all the work around the house cause I've been tied up in the driveway.  .... :biggrin: Hopefully I'll be ready to go and then the Socios show *will* be a *really* good show!  I'll see who shows up to my pad from here till the weekend.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 23 2006, 08:16 AM~5479316
> *:0  :0 I think Kontrol Phreaks scared him away!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I've been stressing out trying to get a little something going, hopefully before the old lady leaves me for spending so much time in the garage and drive way. She already told me she was getting tired of it and is tired of doing all the work around the house cause I've been tied up in the driveway.   .... :biggrin: Hopefully I'll be ready to go and then the Socios show will be a really good show!   I'll see who shows up to my pad from here till the weekend.
> *


I'LL BE THERE WED. :biggrin: AND FRIDAY AFTER WORK...MAYBE GO FOR A LIL CRUISE AROUND TOWN :cheesy: BUT YOUR LADY WAS PISSED ON SUNDAY  BUT THATS HOW YOU WERE FROM THE GET GO AND THATS WHAT YOU LIKE TO DO Y AHORA PORQUE NO? :dunno: I DONT SEE IT AS AN EVERYDAY THING EVERY HERE N THERE MAYBE :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 23 2006, 06:27 AM~5479375
> *I'LL BE THERE WED. :biggrin:  AND FRIDAY AFTER WORK...MAYBE GO FOR A LIL CRUISE AROUND TOWN :cheesy:  BUT YOUR LADY WAS PISSED ON SUNDAY   BUT THATS HOW YOU WERE FROM THE GET GO AND THATS WHAT YOU LIKE TO DO Y AHORA PORQUE NO? :dunno: I DONT SEE IT AS AN EVERYDAY THING EVERY HERE N THERE MAYBE :biggrin:
> *


It's everyday for me, bro. Sometimes more, sometimes less, but definately everyday.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 23 2006, 08:41 AM~5479443
> *It's everyday for me, bro. Sometimes more, sometimes less, but definately everyday.
> *


WELL IN THAT YEAH, BUT ENVESES PEGA LA WEBONADA Y NO SE ACE :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 22 2006, 03:56 PM~5475464
> *:uh: THAN THEY BETTER WATCH OUT FOR YOU   :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ruben+May 22 2006, 09:43 PM~5477843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be good to her... :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 23 2006, 06:39 AM~5479188
> *AINT NO VENDOR AT THE SHOW MAKING MONEY OFF OF YOU SINCE YOUR PRETTY MUCH A CHEAP ASS :biggrin: ...DONT HATE CUZ ME AND EDGAR LIKE TO EAT LIKE KINGS, QUE SUFRAN LOS QUE NO QUIEREN
> *


I'M A CHEAP ASS? HAHA U MUST BE CONUSING ME WITH SOMEBODY ELSE CUZ U KNOW DAMN WELL I'M NOT A CHEAP ASS.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

IS ALMOST SHOWTIME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La_MeRa_cHiCaNa_@May 23 2006, 10:40 AM~5480141
> *I'M A CHEAP ASS? HAHA U MUST BE CONUSING ME WITH SOMEBODY ELSE CUZ U KNOW DAMN WELL I'M NOT A CHEAP ASS.
> *


you were complaing when i asked you to buy me a 24oz of beer which cost nor more than $1.67 :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 23 2006, 10:02 AM~5480276
> *you were complaing when i asked you to buy me a 24oz of beer which cost nor more than $1.67 :uh:
> *


AYE CHISME!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 23 2006, 10:02 AM~5480276
> *you were complaing when i asked you to buy me a 24oz of beer which cost nor more than $1.67 :uh:
> *


cuz u think i can buy u stuff just cuz i'm ur older prima :uh: but did I buy it??? ur the one pounding on the sopes I made during x-mas time when u were all mad and couldnt even thank me.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 23 2006, 10:06 AM~5480300
> *AYE CHISME!!!!!!!
> *


Yup, puro chisme con este guey :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 23 2006, 08:41 AM~5479443
> *It's everyday for me, bro. Sometimes more, sometimes less, but definately everyday.
> *



i feel ya dog my lady gets on my ass sometimes cuz im in the garage alot .....lol


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 23 2006, 09:57 AM~5480596
> *:biggrin:
> i feel ya dog my lady gets on my ass sometimes cuz im in the garage alot .....lol
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

_<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>* :biggrin: 4 MORE DAYS!!!! :biggrin: *_</span>


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La_MeRa_cHiCaNa_@May 23 2006, 11:06 AM~5480304
> *cuz u think i can buy u stuff just cuz i'm ur older prima  :uh:  but did I buy it??? ur the one pounding on the sopes I made during x-mas time when u were all mad and couldnt even thank me.
> *


I TREATED YOU WHEN WE WENT OUT A FEW TIMES :uh: AND THE DAY OF X-MAS I WAS PULLING A LEO :biggrin: EAT DONT SAY NOTHING AND LEAVE :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@May 23 2006, 03:46 AM~5478463
> *Are you going to dance it Moco? :biggrin:
> *


you'll see. i'll see you out there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks nice for this weekend.


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm getting excited about the show! We're bringing magazines and shirts for our booth. Glad the weather will be good.......

See you at the show  




We're gonna take lots of great pics!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by velvetrose_00_@May 23 2006, 12:08 PM~5480908
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'> :biggrin: 4 MORE DAYS!!!! :biggrin: </span>
> *




:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

Lo*Lystics will be coming out deep :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@May 23 2006, 06:40 PM~5483579
> *Lo*Lystics will be coming out deep :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hope it dont rain, found out me wipers dont work 2 days ago :biggrin:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

dam it to hell is it time yet shit can't wait. going crazy over here. :banghead:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

gonna be in the low 80's...we will get there early!!! :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dennis_in916_@May 23 2006, 08:53 PM~5484025
> *Hope it dont rain, found out me wipers dont work 2 days ago :biggrin:
> *


that sucks, but the show is coming the show is coming lol :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

so what dancers are coming out to the show after all??

i know i'll be there, is KP still coming? come on now, lets see what you got cali. see you all at the show  .


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 24 2006, 10:28 AM~5487100
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 23 2006, 07:37 PM~5483560
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



* :biggrin: 3 DAYS!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@May 24 2006, 12:24 AM~5485106
> *so what dancers are coming out to the show after all??
> 
> i know i'll be there, is KP still coming?  come on now, lets see what you got cali.  see you all at the show   .
> *



At the last show we broke the block off where the motor mounts bolt to. Tonight I'm going to pull the motor, fix it, fix the frame, then get it back together. Need to get some motor parts rounded up so we can hopefully get it to run again. See if that JB weld will hold the coolant inside the block as well ... If not we'll have to blast it " unfortunately in clown mode" with no motor, and no respect. But it'll put on a crazy ass show and that's what people come to see.
Catch ya on Sunday.

P.S. If you can have someone from the show contact me, I have a few questions about the show and times for the day. Contact Clint @ KP Components 209-668-4057


Thanks

Catcha ya at the show.


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

Think we need to extend the switch box cord a little bit ? :biggrin:


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@May 24 2006, 12:24 AM~5485106
> *so what dancers are coming out to the show after all??
> *


 Here's a little side dance for ya.










And the other side










Would this be considered a "Reverse Standing 3 Wheel " ???? hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Who's hopping over there this weekend?


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

We are.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

im ready...............................


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 24 2006, 11:42 AM~5487666
> *At the last show we broke the block off where the motor mounts bolt to. Tonight I'm going to pull the motor, fix it, fix the frame, then get it back together. Need to get some motor parts rounded up so we can hopefully get it to run again. See if that JB weld will hold the coolant inside the block as well ... If not we'll have to blast it " unfortunately in clown mode" with no motor, and no respect. But it'll put on a crazy ass show and that's what people come to see.
> Catch ya on Sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

This show is not one to miss.  See everyone there,


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 24 2006, 02:21 PM~5488197
> *We are.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 24 2006, 03:42 PM~5487666
> *At the last show we broke the block off where the motor mounts bolt to. Tonight I'm going to pull the motor, fix it, fix the frame, then get it back together. Need to get some motor parts rounded up so we can hopefully get it to run again. See if that JB weld will hold the coolant inside the block as well ... If not we'll have to blast it " unfortunately in clown mode" with no motor, and no respect. But it'll put on a crazy ass show and that's what people come to see.
> Catch ya on Sunday.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 24 2006, 04:11 PM~5489473
> *This show is not one to miss.   See everyone there,
> *



WE ARE READY!!! :biggrin: 

THE HOP WILL BE OFF THE HOOK, KP COMPONENTS, HILOW AND ALL THE USUALS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

Its going to be nice weather too :biggrin:


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 24 2006, 11:43 AM~5487677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you are bringing that truck I have to see that in person that shit is getting off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I'LL HAVE THOSE LAY IT LOW.COM SACRAMENTO PLAQUE T-SHIRTS FOR SALE. I GOT YOUR SIZE.  
HIT ME UP! I'LL HAVE ONE ON AT THE SHOW. :biggrin: 


CLICK THE PIC


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 24 2006, 11:00 PM~5491944
> *I'LL HAVE THOSE LAY IT LOW.COM SACRAMENTO PLAQUE T-SHIRTS FOR SALE. I GOT YOUR SIZE.
> HIT ME UP! I'LL HAVE ONE ON AT THE SHOW. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


might just have to get one :biggrin:


----------



## lifted85 (Jun 19, 2005)

* what sup hector you goin to be there??*


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 24 2006, 10:52 AM~5487717
> *Here's a little side dance for ya.
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see that thing *dance*. :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 25 2006, 07:21 AM~5493021
> *Can't wait to see that thing dance.  :biggrin:
> *



GANGZTAS DONT DANCE THEY BOOGIE....... uffin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@May 24 2006, 09:52 PM~5491903
> *Its going to be nice weather too :biggrin:
> *



Perfect weather 78-80 degrees and sunny


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 24 2006, 11:00 PM~5491944
> *I'LL HAVE THOSE LAY IT LOW.COM SACRAMENTO PLAQUE T-SHIRTS FOR SALE. I GOT YOUR SIZE.
> HIT ME UP! I'LL HAVE ONE ON AT THE SHOW. :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Are you going to have a vendor booth, since you will be selling them?


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@May 24 2006, 11:56 PM~5491921
> *I hope you are bringing that truck I have to see that in person that shit is getting off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


Besure to bring ear plugs :dunno: 

That is one loud :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 25 2006, 10:33 AM~5493883
> *Besure to bring ear plugs  :dunno:
> 
> That is one loud  :biggrin:
> *


I hid behing a dumpster and covered my ears when that trucc was doing its thing!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ALMOST SHOWTIME


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks+May 24 2006, 12:21 PM~5488197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If all goes well, I might be doing a little of that. :0 :biggrin:  Gonna do the airplane on the dance floor! :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

WISH I COULD BRING MY CAR TO THE SHOW.
I FELL ALITTLE SHORT  ,BUT I WILL BE THERE FOR SUPPORT,AND THE "I" WILL HAVE 1 CAR THERE TO REPRESENT.
MY CAR WILL BE READY FOR THE SAN JO SHOW NEXT WEEKEND!
HERE SHE IS IN SAN JO GETTING SOME FINAL TLC!


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

*



Originally posted by El raider@May 25 2006, 09:58 AM~5494076
YUP YUP..... </span>

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy were going work our asses off lol lol j/p


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 25 2006, 10:41 AM~5494753
> *yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy were going work our asses off lol lol j/p
> *


HA HA, they once gave us the task of judging a show and we thought it was going to be fun.....little did we know :biggrin: .......


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 25 2006, 12:01 PM~5494860
> *HA HA, they once gave us the task of judging a show and we thought it was going to be fun.....little did we know  :biggrin: .......
> *


I feel ya! It's not too bad, at least you get to see all the cars.....lol! :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 25 2006, 12:43 PM~5495057
> *I feel ya!  It's not too bad, at least you get to see all the cars.....lol! :biggrin:
> *


  HAFA GUAM... I'M GOING TO BE OUT THERE WITH G-STYLE AND LOW CREATIONS. I'LL BRING MY "67" OUT TO REPRESENT "ISLANDERS CAR CLUB" - SEE AY THERE BRO'.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 25 2006, 10:58 AM~5494077
> *Gonna piss off some of the hydraulic hoppers, huh?  :biggrin:
> 
> If all goes well, I might be doing a little of that. :0  :biggrin:   Gonna do the airplane on the dance floor!  :cheesy:*


Mejor el pacito tun-tun or ponte bailar como juana la cubana :biggrin:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

getting closer and closer finally 2 more days. almost time for the show very very :biggrin: leaving sat. morning. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifted85_@May 24 2006, 11:28 PM~5492090
> * what sup hector you goin to be there??
> *


*
What`s up Randy! yes I`m going give me call befor the show *


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

THE COUNT DOWN BEGINS :biggrin: 

2 DAYS


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

coming from reno need directions can some one help please which exit should i get off to the show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just saw the local weather report and its going to be sunny and 78 degrees for Sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Cant wait gonna bring out the 64 and if my old lady is feeling better we will bring the Lac too


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 25 2006, 10:27 PM~5498791
> *I just saw the local weather report and its going to be sunny and 78 degrees for Sunday.  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: SUNNY :biggrin: 

Hey Pauly, 
stay wawy from the dance floor!!! 
no rain dance for you this weekend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@May 25 2006, 09:46 PM~5498689
> *coming from reno need directions can some one help please which exit should i get off to the show.
> *


Take 80 west till you see the business 80 split in sacramento. Take business 80 down. It will turn into hwy 99 south toward fresno and then take the consumnes river blvd exit and turn right. There you will start seeing other people going to the show if you make it early enough. :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 25 2006, 11:23 PM~5498942
> *:biggrin:  SUNNY :biggrin:
> 
> Hey Pauly,
> ...


LIKE I SAID BEFORE, ONLY FOR THE L.G TOUR!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

PSTA,

You know we are holding it down for you and I will have my car in SJ on the 4th. Let's ride.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 25 2006, 11:27 PM~5498957
> *LIKE I SAID BEFORE, ONLY FOR THE L.G TOUR!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 25 2006, 12:51 PM~5495113
> * HAFA GUAM... I'M GOING TO BE OUT THERE WITH G-STYLE AND LOW CREATIONS. I'LL BRING MY "67" OUT TO REPRESENT "ISLANDERS CAR CLUB" - SEE AY THERE BRO'.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

weekend is here, ready to go!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I was looking forward to seeing the Caddi PSTA!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

VIC THE MONTE CARLO WAS LOOKING PRETTY FIRME LAST NIGHT HOMIE. GLAD TO SEE YOUR OUT ON THE STREET NOW.

SOON WELL BE RIDING SIDE BY SIDE BRO.. GIMME 07.. ILL BE OUT. 



BUT ONE FAVOR, DONT HONK THE LA CUCARACHA HORN WHEN IM NEXT TO YOU OK :uh:


----------



## oldschool... (May 23, 2006)

:buttkick:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 26 2006, 10:53 AM~5500730
> *VIC THE MONTE CARLO WAS LOOKING PRETTY FIRME LAST NIGHT HOMIE. GLAD TO SEE YOUR OUT ON THE STREET NOW.
> 
> SOON WELL BE RIDING SIDE BY SIDE BRO.. GIMME 07.. ILL BE OUT.
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT'S A BAD SONG :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 25 2006, 01:35 PM~5493901
> *I hid behing a dumpster and covered my ears when that trucc was doing its thing!
> *


air ride like that is a bomb waiting to go off...for real, keep your ground :0


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 26 2006, 11:53 AM~5500730
> *VIC THE MONTE CARLO WAS LOOKING PRETTY FIRME LAST NIGHT HOMIE. GLAD TO SEE YOUR OUT ON THE STREET NOW.
> 
> SOON WELL BE RIDING SIDE BY SIDE BRO.. GIMME 07.. ILL BE OUT.
> ...


THE CAR IS COOL, HASNT MET MY STANDARDS YET, THERES A FEW THINGS I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE REDONE AGAIN, BUT I'LL MESS WITH IT DURING DOWN TIME LATER ON THIS YEAR. RIGHT NOW I JUST WANT TO CRUISE WITH THE REST OF MY MEMBERS, BUT WHEN YOUR READY BRO GIVE ME A CALL, THE MONTE SHOULD HAVE SOME MORE DONE TO IT BY THAN  OH AND SORRY ABOUT THE HORN...DAMN THING IS LOUD!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

And u know that we will be there representing! We can't forget Socios CC!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 26 2006, 01:40 PM~5501846
> *And u know that we will be there representing! We can't forget Socios CC!
> *


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 26 2006, 05:57 PM~5501586
> *THE CAR IS COOL, HASNT MET MY STANDARDS YET, THERES A FEW THINGS I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE REDONE AGAIN, BUT I'LL MESS WITH IT DURING DOWN TIME LATER ON THIS YEAR. RIGHT NOW I JUST WANT TO CRUISE WITH THE REST OF MY MEMBERS, BUT WHEN YOUR READY BRO GIVE ME A CALL, THE MONTE SHOULD HAVE SOME MORE DONE TO IT BY THAN  OH AND SORRY ABOUT THE HORN...DAMN THING IS LOUD!
> *


WTF?? I TALK TO YOU EVERYDAY FOOL :uh:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 26 2006, 02:40 PM~5501846
> *And u know that we will be there representing! We can't forget Socios CC!
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@May 25 2006, 11:24 PM~5498943
> *Take 80 west till you see the business 80 split in sacramento. Take business 80 down. It will turn into hwy 99 south toward fresno and then take the consumnes river blvd exit and turn right. There you will start seeing other people going to the show if you make it early enough. :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Robert...


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I BEEN CREASING MY NEW PAIR OF PANTS FOR THE SHOW. 

SHIT, YOU COULD OPEN THEM UP, AND STAND THEM ON THE CUFFS BY THEMSELVES... :biggrin:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

whats up socios c.c. cant wait almost time for the show will be there for sure, weather over here is pretty shitty, hows the weather in sac? see you all at the show laters. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 26 2006, 03:27 PM~5502068
> *I BEEN CREASING MY NEW PAIR OF PANTS FOR THE SHOW.
> 
> SHIT, YOU COULD OPEN THEM UP, AND STAND THEM ON THE CUFFS BY THEMSELVES... :biggrin:
> *



Scotty, you are a special person..... :cheesy:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@May 26 2006, 07:30 PM~5502093
> *whats up socios c.c. cant wait almost time for the show will be there for sure, weather over here is pretty shitty, hows the weather in sac? see you all at the show laters.  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GONNA BE ON STOCKTON BOULEVARD ON SATURDAY??


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 26 2006, 04:27 PM~5502068
> *I BEEN CREASING MY NEW PAIR OF PANTS FOR THE SHOW.
> 
> SHIT, YOU COULD OPEN THEM UP, AND STAND THEM ON THE CUFFS BY THEMSELVES... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@May 26 2006, 03:30 PM~5502093
> *whats up socios c.c. cant wait almost time for the show will be there for sure, weather over here is pretty shitty, hows the weather in sac? see you all at the show laters.  :biggrin:
> *



Wuz up Ruben, the weather over here is BEAUTIFUL, like you woudn't believe, so glad you are making the trip... :cheesy:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 26 2006, 07:31 PM~5502095
> *Scotty, you are a special person..... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 26 2006, 03:33 PM~5502107
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Wuz up Rick, sad that we have to wait until SAN JO, to see your car...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

<------ DON'T LET ME GET A HOLD OF MY BROTHER'S AND TELL THEM THAT YOU ARE BEING A NERDAAAAAA....  




> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 26 2006, 03:33 PM~5502114
> *
> 
> 
> ...






So que dieces Guero, looks like it's going to be a nice day...how is your car coming along?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

RICKS BRINGIN OUT THE HOPPER TO SERVE DWIGHT


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 26 2006, 03:36 PM~5502131
> *RICKS BRINGIN OUT THE HOPPER TO SERVE DWIGHT
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 26 2006, 07:36 PM~5502129
> *<------ DON'T LET ME GET A HOLD OF MY BROTHER'S AND TELL THEM THAT YOU ARE BEING A NERDAAAAAA....
> So que dieces Guero, looks like it's going to be a nice day...how is your car coming along?
> *


I GOT ALOT TO DO. WERE GONNA TAKE IT TO GET SPRAYED AFTER THE SHOW.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 26 2006, 03:38 PM~5502137
> *I GOT ALOT TO DO. WERE GONNA TAKE IT TO GET SPRAYED AFTER THE SHOW.
> *



Nice, somewhere in town...


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 26 2006, 07:39 PM~5502147
> *Nice, somewhere in town...
> *


NAH TOWARDS CHICO. I CANT TELL YOU NO MORE!!! I ALREADY MESSED UP THE FIRST TIME DOING THAT ON HERE. NOW IM PAYIN THE PRICE :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

are you guys still giving a trophy for the longest drive like last year, Bejeweled. just wondering.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@May 26 2006, 03:43 PM~5502171
> *are you guys still giving a trophy for the longest drive like last year, Bejeweled. just wondering.
> *



Yes sir, and you better speak on it...  :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 26 2006, 07:44 PM~5502173
> *Yes sir, and you better speak on it...   :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS LIKE ILL BE WINNING THAT ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

u still have last years cuz gab said he did but i might misunderstood him not sure.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 26 2006, 03:46 PM~5502181
> *LOOKS LIKE ILL BE WINNING THAT ONE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats like 20 miles... :twak: 


Hey Ruben, how many miles is it?


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

wheres that at homie?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 26 2006, 03:46 PM~5502181
> *LOOKS LIKE ILL BE WINNING THAT ONE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Hey scotty, the POP of 30,294 is that counting the vacas, and chivos and caballos.. :dunno:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

im like three hours away. not bad of a drive.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 26 2006, 03:48 PM~5502198
> *
> *



:0


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 26 2006, 07:49 PM~5502200
> *Hey scotty, the POP of  30,294 is that counting the vacas, and chivos and caballos.. :dunno:
> *


YEAH. BUT YOU ALSO FORGOT THE TWEEKERS. THEY ARE A SEPARATE ENTITY ALSO. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@May 26 2006, 03:50 PM~5502205
> *im like three hours away. not bad of a drive.
> *



How many miles?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 26 2006, 03:51 PM~5502216
> *YEAH. BUT YOU ALSO FORGOT THE TWEEKERS. THEY ARE A SEPARATE ENTITY ALSO.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Believe it.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

217.04 miles 3hrs and 40min. even if the show was 6hrs away i would still go. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@May 26 2006, 04:12 PM~5502317
> *217.04 miles  3hrs and 40min. even if the show was 6hrs away i would still go.  :biggrin:
> *



Awww, thanks so much for the support... :worship: :angel: 

Hey just make sure, when you are doing registration, let them know to please sign you up for the long distance...GRACIAS...  

See you sunday... :cheesy: 


I am out... :wave:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

your very welcome. laters


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

how much is it to put in your car in the show?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 26 2006, 03:14 PM~5502002
> *Thanks Robert...
> *


You are welcome. :biggrin:


----------



## lifted85 (Jun 19, 2005)

IS THERE ANY SPOTS FOR EXIBITION ONLY..??


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

whats the catagories and pay outs for the hopp?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Categories
Bike Street Custom
Bike Mild Custom
Bike Full Custom
3-Wheeler
Special Interest
Best of Show Bike
Motorcycle Street
Motorcycle Custom
Best Engine
Best Trunk Setup
Best Interior
Best Mural
Best Paint
Best Display
Single Pump
Double Pump
Car Dancer
Long Distance
Club w/ Most Plaques
Hot Rod
Pre-50's
Original 50's
50's Custom
50's Truck
Original 60's
60's Convertible Street
60's Convertible Custom
Street 60-64's
Mild 60-64's
Full 60-64's
Street 65-69's
Mild 65-69's
Full 65-69's
Street 70's
Mild 70's
Full 70's
Street 80's
Mild 80's
Full 80's
90's
2000's
Euro/Import
SUV Street
SUV Custom
Truck 60-80's
Truck 90-2000's
Mini Truck
Luxury Street
Luxury Custom
Low Rod
Best of Show


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

Best of Show -------------ali going to win this one. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 27 2006, 11:24 AM~5504930
> *Best of Show -------------ali going to win this one. :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

almost time


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I KNOW THREE PEOPLE WHO ARE IN THERE GARAGE RIGHT NOW GETTING CARS READY AT 8:35 AM


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

true that true that..........


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

what the fuck up SAC, the DIRTYWHITEBOY is in SACRAMENTO. Got Tatted last night, kicking it with the Rollerz Homies: Hootie Mac, and LA Joe. Someone PM me some phone numbers, so we can get some shit Crackin today. BBQ, or something, I am about 4 down on a 24 PACK of Corona's.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 27 2006, 10:44 AM~5505749
> *what the fuck up SAC, the DIRTYWHITEBOY is in SACRAMENTO.  Got Tatted last night, kicking it with the Rollerz Homies:  Hootie Mac, and LA Joe.  Someone PM me some phone numbers, so we can get some shit Crackin today.  BBQ, or something, I am about 4 down on a 24 PACK of Corona's.
> *


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 27 2006, 12:44 PM~5505181
> *LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


uffin: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lifted85_@May 26 2006, 08:47 PM~5503736
> *IS THERE ANY SPOTS FOR EXIBITION ONLY..??
> *


No spots for exibition this year.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@May 27 2006, 12:56 AM~5504549
> *whats the catagories and pay outs for the hopp?
> *


Single pump - $100
Double pump $100
Dance $100

3 to make a class.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

see you all sunday...................


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Any vendors????? Please list vendors so I know how much $$$ to bring


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ALL UV U$ LIL KID$ ARE CLEANINN OUR LIL BIKE$ TODAY TO GET READY 4 TOMORRO!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Who are the vendors


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i dont have the list.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 27 2006, 04:10 PM~5506628
> *ALL UV U$ LIL KID$ ARE CLEANINN OUR LIL BIKE$ TODAY TO GET READY 4 TOMORRO!!!!
> *


cool bro see u there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 27 2006, 03:12 PM~5506634
> *Who are the vendors
> *


All kinds of venders are going to be there. A little bit of everything will be there.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2006, 05:07 PM~5506803
> *All kinds of venders are going to be there. A little bit of everything will be there.
> *


showtime?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

12:00


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

4$HO...WER GONNA B THERE TO REPRESENT!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 27 2006, 05:53 PM~5507139
> *showtime?
> *


12-5 and there is going to be 10 different vendors.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Can we bring ice chests/ mini bbq?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 27 2006, 07:52 PM~5507605
> *Can we bring ice chests/ mini bbq?
> *


Ice chest are cool, no glass, no alcoholic stuff. No bbq pics.  

Its going to a nice day, I just saw the weather report for tomorrow and its going to be 77 degrees.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2006, 09:00 PM~5507655
> *Ice chest are cool, no glass, no alcoholic stuff. No bbq pics.
> 
> Its going to a nice day, I just saw the weather report for tomorrow and its going to be 77 degrees.
> *


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

how much to get in?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@May 27 2006, 08:02 PM~5507670
> *how much to get in?
> *


$25 to register a car, truck or bike and the show is free to the public. No limit on who comes with you in the car or any of that crazy shit.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ewwww u said shit ..................lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ewwww u said shit ..................lol


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

how the hell did you guys get up to 60pages????

ill see you guys tomorow


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

ITS SHOWTIME

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

Limted Edition L.C.C will be there. Me(tory) and EastBayRyda925(papo) will be up there with the O.G. Rick helpin him set up. Seee yall up there


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

Loaded up and on our way. Truck has a cracked intake so it wount stay running, so that mean we need to try and break more stuff to make up for it. See ya at the show, hope you packed your ear plugs.

KP Components will bput some AIR into the hop off for sure.


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 26 2006, 10:40 PM~5126085
> *well shit how am I supposed to get any wins if im sittin at home? im gonna be at monterey, san bernadino, low vintage, socios, kos, san jo, so if anyone wants to call me out im ready name when and where
> *


LOL! 

Monterey-> Loss
San Bernadino -> Loss
Low Vintage Show-> Loss
Socios-> Loss

Called out at Sam's -> Stayed on the Porch.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Very nice show. Socios great job homie


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

how was the hop?


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@May 28 2006, 05:01 PM~5510392
> *how was the hop?
> *


Marquez had a good day as expected.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@May 28 2006, 06:01 PM~5510392
> *how was the hop?
> *



himbone 2nd 

and my homie from KP with the mazdog was by him self.............lol people didint show for the air hop so he took first


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

what happen to MOCO :dunno: how come he didint show up ?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NICE ASS SHOW!!!A THE TRUCK WITH THE AIR BAGS WAZ CRAZY!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

so how was da sho i had to miss it but i wanted to go out dere and take my bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I heard about the hop. Too bad I missed it.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@May 28 2006, 03:17 PM~5510069
> *LOL!
> 
> Monterey-> Loss
> ...


yup and you hopped at lets see none of them, i went to beat the guy who said he would be ready for me today and i did. see ya next year :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

congrats to the whole socios crew great show, and to all that brought out there hoppers way to go we need to see more people in the pits. :thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

WOW, what a day. weather was great, show was nice, and lots of ppl came out to see. I am glad that you guys had such a great turnout, congrats. Hope all had as good a time as I did.
Robert :0


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

i rode up there with the low conspiracy crew (love those guys) thanx rick. we chilled i help them set up and loved it. been up since 7:30. EastBayRyda925 will have pics up tommorow. im sure 72 kutty will have them up later on tonite cause he snapped one of me while we were leavin.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

JUST WANNA GIVE SOCIOS C.C. PROPS FOR PUTTIN A GREAT SHOW TODAY. GOOD JOB EVERYBODY... .... LOW CREATIONS C.C. WILL BE LOOKING FORWARD FOR NEXT YEAR... :thumbsup:


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

That was a tight show i went but without my ride :tears: who won single pump what car was it?? anyone have more video of it?


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Also, it was great to meet some new people and I know you were busy Lisette (sp), but we still need to talk! I didn't want to bother you! Again, you guys PUT IT DOWN! :0 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for another great show Socios. I thought there were suppossed to be some dancers in the hop besides the truck?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I DONT NO MAN CHECK THESE OUT AND C.....


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

good job guys... :thumbsup: your show gets better and better every year


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

dammm another great show socios its always nice to see you and gabe ---i-wish somebody would of gave competion in the hop i charged my three batteries all night. oh well next time. great show. :biggrin:


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

so who took what in the hop?

single?
double?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@May 29 2006, 09:13 AM~5513542
> *so who took what in the hop?
> 
> single?
> ...


single went to dave marquez with his black 64 i believe it was doing around 65? not sure who had second
double went to dave marquez with the teal cutty was doing 78 clearing the stick almost everyhit. I took second with 66
red caddy from lolystics took third doing around 50


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

sounds like it was a good hop


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@May 29 2006, 09:54 AM~5513754
> *sounds like it was a good hop
> *


it was pretty good sac got alot of guys out there trying, which is cool i think the single class had about 6 cars and double had 4, strangly the only dancer to show up was the kp guys makes ya wonder????? :biggrin:


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

We had an excellent time and the show and big props to the entire Socios family for putting on a killer show. We've now found our yearly show to attend and we'll see ya next year.
The hop contest was cool and had all kinds of action. Not sure what happend to all the other air hoppers that were hyping it up on here, but they missed a beatiful day for a show. The crowd as a little close for our monster hopper, so we decided to turn the pressure down and put on a mellow little dance for everyone. I'm sure they all enjoyed it as much as we did, and 66 inches in the front wasn't to bad only running at 50% power. Have a Happy Memorial Day everyone and we'll see ya at the next show, and next year at Socios for sure.
And finally a shout out to the dude from Street Ryders who kindly did a roof stand for us .... you're laughs hoomie ... :biggrin: 


Clint
KP Components
Vertical Tendencys Air Hopper


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

Great show had alot of fun :biggrin: I look forward to it again next year!!!!


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

it was a hella good show. the 3 hour drive was worth it we will be there again next year..


----------



## lifted85 (Jun 19, 2005)

GREAT SHOW AND NICE TURN OUT!!! ANYONE GOT THE AIR BAGGED TRUCK ON VIDEO?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NAH MAN I WANTED TO VIDEO TAPE IT PERO MY BATTERIES DIED...I GOT THE OTHER HOPS THO....AND THAT TRUCK WAZ HELLA CRAZY!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Great Show Once again. :worship: :worship:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

this show was hella good here are some pics i took..
this are Socios Car Club's cars..





my kids were kind of in the way sorry they wanted to look too..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

more of their cars..
by the way they are bad ass rides..


same car


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

more of them..


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

they even had jumpers for the kids now thats how is done thinking of the whole family..


:thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone+May 29 2006, 09:01 AM~5513795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me and my brother "moco" didn't sleep trying to get our shit out there (some of the other guys in the club were here till about 430 in the morning), but sadly we ran into some trouble at about 730 in the morning when we were fine tuning that shit in my driveway.  :angry: Oh well, like told younger bro, we'll just work all the kinks out and come out harder for the next show. Oh and KP, I don't play with air, it's never been my thing. Your truck did good, no doubt, but I think we would have given you a little run for your money, call it turning the air down or whatever on your part  I know it's stupid for us to go up against an air lifted mini truck from a shop with a juiced G-body built in my driveway, but it's what we like to do even if we get shown up.  I'll post pics up tomorrow for the ones thinking we just ran our mouth to run our mouth (since this POS comp doesn't let me upload pics anymore.  Bottom line is no excuses here, KP showed up, took care of business and that's that. Us along with everyone else that messes with dancers, air or hydraulic didn't show up with something, so that gives us some making up to do.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh behalf of Gabe, Lisset and Socios Car and Bike club, We would like to that everyone that came and participated in the show. Thank you to all the clubs and everyone invloved. See you next year.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 29 2006, 03:06 PM~5515255
> *Me and my brother "moco" didn't sleep trying to get our shit out there (some of the other guys in the club were here till about 430 in the morning), but sadly we ran into some trouble at about 730 in the morning when we were fine tuning that shit in my driveway.    :angry: Oh well, like told younger bro, we'll just work all the kinks out and come out harder for the next show. Oh and KP, I don't play with air, it's never been my thing. Your truck did good, no doubt, but I think we would have given you a little run for your money, call it turning the air down or whatever on your part   I know it's stupid for us to go up against an air lifted mini truck from a shop with a juiced G-body built in my driveway, but it's what we like to do even if we get shown up.   I'll post pics up tomorrow for the ones thinking we just ran our mouth to run our mouth (since this POS comp doesn't let me upload pics anymore.   Bottom line is no excuses here, KP showed up, took care of business and that's that. Us along with everyone else that messes with dancers, air or hydraulic didn't show up with something, so that gives us some making up to do.
> *


so you guys gonna make the trip to san jose this coming weekend??


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Here are some links to the videos that I took. :biggrin: 

http://www.zippyvideos.com/5468781875260986/alexsr/
http://www.zippyvideos.com/9842431485261046/hilowcutty/
http://www.zippyvideos.com/2724639145261056/hilowdblcaddy/
http://www.zippyvideos.com/6739187115261066/himbone64/
http://www.zippyvideos.com/1437488945261086/monte/
http://www.zippyvideos.com/6863533685261126/sphilow64/
http://www.zippyvideos.com/4778547765261156/socioscutty/
http://www.zippyvideos.com/539748306526117...reetridersmali/
http://www.zippyvideos.com/1095706265261206/whiteregal/
http://www.zippyvideos.com/4646876775261246/kpkustomspt1/
http://www.zippyvideos.com/6439267325261266/kpsmall/
http://www.zippyvideos.com/4346160565261306/jenna/


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

great show.. i hope that fight didnt fuck it up for next year


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

NICE PICS G STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GREAT SHOW SOCIOS WAY TO PUT IT DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY


----------



## ghost (Dec 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghost_@May 29 2006, 06:59 PM~5516710
> *Click to watch
> 
> *


you need a password
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@May 29 2006, 05:51 PM~5515931
> *Here are some links to the videos that I took. :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.zippyvideos.com/5468781875260986/alexsr/
> ...


nice work dumps


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@May 29 2006, 04:51 PM~5515931
> *Here are some links to the videos that I took. :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.zippyvideos.com/5468781875260986/alexsr/
> ...


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks to one and all who organized and participated. We had a blast, see you all in '07. uffin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 29 2006, 04:06 PM~5515255
> *Me and my brother "moco" didn't sleep trying to get our shit out there (some of the other guys in the club were here till about 430 in the morning), but sadly we ran into some trouble at about 730 in the morning when we were fine tuning that shit in my driveway.    :angry: Oh well, like told younger bro, we'll just work all the kinks out and come out harder for the next show. Oh and KP, I don't play with air, it's never been my thing. Your truck did good, no doubt, but I think we would have given you a little run for your money, call it turning the air down or whatever on your part   I know it's stupid for us to go up against an air lifted mini truck from a shop with a juiced G-body built in my driveway, but it's what we like to do even if we get shown up.   I'll post pics up tomorrow for the ones thinking we just ran our mouth to run our mouth (since this POS comp doesn't let me upload pics anymore.   Bottom line is no excuses here, KP showed up, took care of business and that's that. Us along with everyone else that messes with dancers, air or hydraulic didn't show up with something, so that gives us some making up to do.
> *



its all good, think what you want but the psi was turned to low, you only saw it swinging @ half way but hay theres other shows coming up my ***** clint will allways be ready to nose up. And bout the money he didint go there for the money he showed up for some competition, if you really want to se what the truck can do he will be there next year and ill tell him to make sure theres more space FOR THE AIR SHOW.........lol


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 29 2006, 08:16 PM~5516830
> *nice work dumps
> *


Thanks. Same to you. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 28 2006, 10:32 PM~5510738
> *what happen to MOCO  :dunno:  how come he didint show up ?
> *


it actually wasnt me who was going to show up, it was our club dancer (8 pumps, 20 batteries, 14 switches). we wanted to make it seem like it was going to be me, then bust out, but as you see, we couldnt make it. to make a long story short, we worked on it up till about 10:30 AM sunday morning (pulled an all nighter and got NO sleep saturday night/sunday morning. we finally finished it up and did the finishing touches around 9:00 AM or so but that is when things went down hill... we ended up busting a front hose and bending a cylinder from putting it on 3 (too much weight). i think we also ended up blowing some o-rings on one of the pump heads, but we still have to check that out. my brother and i figured we wernt going to make it once the hose busted (we had no backup hose) and once the cylinder bent it pretty much sealed off that deal. 

we still wanted to show up to the show though, even though we were dead tired and were going to go empty handed. so we did get ready and ended up showing up to the show a little past 2:00 PM. man, do gotta say though that after talking all the smack we did, kinda sucks KP was the only truck/car out there for the dance. i give KP props on that their truck does get up..., i still think that we can give him a run for his money though. it is a good one hit wonder but if people really sit there and judge for actuall "dance" qualities, i know we can take it hands down. we didnt make it though and he did so of course i give those guys much props. the truck was looking good :thumbsup: . socios was going to be our "test run" but now i want to have all the bugs worked out by the time we head out for a show. the hard part of putting the setup in is done though, we just need to fine tune it and make sure everything is workign correctly. i got crazy with the camera saturday night/sunday morning when the guys were working to finish off the club dancer, so my brother should be posting pictures up tomarrow sometime. 

the cat is out of the bag now so keep your eyes peeled. _La Morenita, Brown Society CC, Yuba City Chapter Club Dancer, 8 pumps, 20 batteries, 14 switches :biggrin:  :thumbsup: ._


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 29 2006, 01:20 PM~5513572
> *single went to dave marquez with his black 64 i believe it was doing around 65? not sure who had second
> double went to dave marquez with the teal cutty was doing 78  clearing the stick almost everyhit. I took second with 66
> red caddy from lolystics took third doing around 50
> *


ok, this is my opinion and take it for what its worth :biggrin: :

the teal cutty belonging to dave: that thing can hit even higher if we could get the back to lift higher, so he COULD hit higher....that thing was slapping the back bumper hard!

himbones car: no offense man, but i didnt see your car hitting back bumper. the car gets up, and does way better than much cars out there, but i think that with a little more practice or a better switch man on the switch (dave), that thing can hit back bumper all day no problem...looking good :thumbsup: 

that red caddy from lolystics: that caddy was bad ass! for a luxury to be doing as good as that one is doing, that hella good. i believe thats the highest hopping caddy i've ever seen (dont see those very often, even though now thinking about it the orange caddy from uso does pretty good also...that would be a good matchup). the back didnt get up as high as the other hoppers but i did see the caddy hit back bumper at least once, good job :thumbsup: .


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@May 29 2006, 09:42 PM~5517404
> *ok, this is my opinion and take it for what its worth  :biggrin: :
> 
> the teal cutty belonging to dave:  that thing can hit even higher if we could get the back to lift higher, so he COULD hit higher....that thing was slapping the back bumper hard!
> ...


wow hey thanks for the advice :uh: , i cant wait to review your dancer sometime soon too. so will you guys have it at the streetlow show?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Had a good time.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@May 29 2006, 10:28 PM~5517322
> *it actually wasnt me who was going to show up, it was our club dancer (8 pumps, 20 batteries, 14 switches).  we wanted to make it seem like it was going to be me, then bust out, but as you see, we couldnt make it.  to make a long story short, we worked on it up till about 10:30 AM sunday morning (pulled an all nighter and got NO sleep saturday night/sunday morning.  we finally finished it up and did the finishing touches around 9:00 AM or so but that is when things went down hill...  we ended up busting a front hose and bending a cylinder from putting it on 3 (too much weight).  i think we also ended up blowing some o-rings on one of the pump heads, but we still have to check that out.  my brother and i figured we wernt going to make it once the hose busted (we had no backup hose) and once the cylinder bent it pretty much sealed off that deal.
> 
> we still wanted to show up to the show though, even though we were dead tired and were going to go empty handed.  so we did get ready and ended up showing up to the show a little past 2:00 PM.  man, do gotta say though that after talking all the smack we did, kinda sucks KP was the only truck/car out there for the dance.  i give KP props on that their truck does get up..., i still think that we can give him a run for his money though.  it is a good one hit wonder but if people really sit there and judge for actuall "dance" qualities, i know we can take it hands down.  we didnt make it though and he did so of course i give those guys much props.  the truck was looking good  :thumbsup: .  socios was going to be our "test run" but now i want to have all the bugs worked out by the time we head out for a show.  the hard part of putting the setup in is done though, we just need to fine tune it and make sure everything is workign correctly.  i got crazy with the camera saturday night/sunday morning when the guys were working to finish off the club dancer, so my brother should be posting pictures up tomarrow sometime.
> ...


_


its all good kp them selfs have a new hoper in the works that will be showing up to carshows near you ...............lol :0 









_


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

WHERES THE HOP FLICKS :dunno:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 30 2006, 01:48 AM~5517455
> *wow hey thanks for the advice :uh: , i cant wait to review your dancer sometime soon too.  so will you guys have it at the streetlow show?
> *


dont think so. dont think it will be ready now for at least another 2-3 weeks now. i can order the cylinders, fix the hose, and see what else is going to mess up with it but really now im trying to save up money so i can take my frame in to get wrapped by next weekend. i barely have enough for a down payment, OSH is not the job you want when your looking to build a lowrider. dont gotta get all but hurt though man. like they say, opinions are like buttholes, we all got em and they all stink.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Well, here's the pics. we'll have this out as soon as we get all the bugs worked out (and I dedicate some time to my yard, my other cars and my little boy). I've spent waaaay too much time on this thing so it won't be out till it's hitting strong on all 8 pumps and we spend some time on some other things we were gonna overlook so that we can make it ot the Socios show. Himbone, I won't be at Streetlow this weekend, but I do plan on making a few trips to the bay once I get it dialed in. Eazy 510, stop being a chearleader already, KP's truck speaks for it's self. How about you bring that Monte out to the pit when you get it going? Hopefully we'll be ready to go as well.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

:angry: :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

By the way, anyone recognize the Cutlass? :dunno: :biggrin: We always said it was coming back, just in a different form.


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

I would it monster lock that bitch and just hop the shit out of the front all day :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@May 30 2006, 06:11 AM~5518871
> *I would it monster lock that bitch and just hop the shit out  of the front all day  :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait, I wanna see what 4 pumps to the nose on a 3.8 liter V-6 does. :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: Oh well, I had fun staying up all night with some of the guys in the club and with little bro. I guess that's what really counts when it comes down to it. I was kinda pissed on Sunday and still am because it didn't happen for us, but we'll be out sooner or later.


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks for the props homie!! I was hoping that caddy did what it could do, and it did :biggrin: . I was going to post some pics of it but can't figure out how the hell to put pics on here anymore. But you are right, who know's what Dave's car could hit if was up higher in the ass !!



ok, this is my opinion and take it for what its worth :biggrin: :

the teal cutty belonging to dave: that thing can hit even higher if we could get the back to lift higher, so he COULD hit higher....that thing was slapping the back bumper hard!

himbones car: no offense man, but i didnt see your car hitting back bumper. the car gets up, and does way better than much cars out there, but i think that with a little more practice or a better switch man on the switch (dave), that thing can hit back bumper all day no problem...looking good :thumbsup: 

that red caddy from lolystics: that caddy was bad ass! for a luxury to be doing as good as that one is doing, that hella good. i believe thats the highest hopping caddy i've ever seen (dont see those very often, even though now thinking about it the orange caddy from uso does pretty good also...that would be a good matchup). the back didnt get up as high as the other hoppers but i did see the caddy hit back bumper at least once, good job :thumbsup: .
[/quote]


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@May 29 2006, 08:42 PM~5517404
> *ok, this is my opinion and take it for what its worth  :biggrin: :
> 
> the teal cutty belonging to dave:  that thing can hit even higher if we could get the back to lift higher, so he COULD hit higher....that thing was slapping the back bumper hard!
> ...


Thanks for the props homie!! I was hoping that caddy did what it could do, and it did . I was going to post some pics of it but can't figure out how the hell to put pics on here anymore. But you are right, who know's what Dave's car could hit if was up higher in the ass !!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOGG12_@May 30 2006, 06:28 AM~5518953
> *Thanks for the props homie!! I was hoping that caddy did what it could do, and it did  . I was going to post some pics of it but can't figure out how the hell to put pics on here anymore. But you are right, who know's what Dave's car could hit if was up higher in the ass !!
> *


Go to tinypic.com it works for me.


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 30 2006, 06:29 AM~5518956
> *Go to tinypic.com it works for me.
> *


Thanks, I will check it out !!


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 30 2006, 06:57 AM~5518820
> *By the way, anyone recognize the Cutlass?  :dunno:  :biggrin: We always said it was coming back, just in a different form.
> *


you will recognize it here. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@May 30 2006, 06:36 AM~5518987
> *you will recognize it here. :biggrin:
> *


Or here.
http://home.comcast.net/~61impalax/cuthop.WMV :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 28 2006, 07:36 PM~5510750
> *
> *


I tell you...I need to rest my big ass back as a bill board...any one wanna advertise?????


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2006, 07:43 AM~5519020
> *I tell you...I need to rest my big ass back as a bill board...any one wanna advertise?????
> *


OH! I GOT THE BILLBOARD SHOT!
HOW MUCH FOR THIS?
I WANT TO BE ON THE LEFT CHEEK.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




EXOTIC AUTO ACCESSORIES
SACRAMENTO, CA 95828
(916) 383-9215


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 30 2006, 08:56 AM~5519069
> *OH! I GOT THE BILLBOARD SHOT!
> HOW MUCH FOR THIS?
> I WANT TO BE ON THE LEFT CHEEK.
> ...


damn..I got the urge to go to McDonalds at 3 am this morning...heheheheh


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 30 2006, 07:46 AM~5518796
> *Well, here's the pics. we'll have this out as soon as we get all the bugs worked out (and I dedicate some time to my yard, my other cars and my little boy). I've spent waaaay too much time on this thing so it won't be out till it's hitting strong on all 8 pumps and we spend some time on some other things we were gonna overlook so that we can make it ot the Socios show. Himbone, I won't be at Streetlow this weekend, but I do plan on making a few trips to the bay once I get it dialed in. Eazy 510, stop being a chearleader already, KP's truck speaks for it's self. How about you bring that Monte out to the pit when you get it going? Hopefully we'll be ready to go as well.
> 
> 
> ...



nobady is a chear leader im just telling you the truth, your brother moco has a dought that the truck was only running 50% when it actually was but o well who cares as for the monte ill bring it but im gona need you and your brother to help me push it from the bay to any show you want :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

Even though the cutlass didnt make it to the show I give much props to the guys that stayed up late workng on it, sorry I wasnt there to help, I was at home working on my car getting it ready for the show. But its a good thing when you see members of your own club getting together and helping out each other  You did good primo (brown) I give you the most props and respect


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 30 2006, 07:02 AM~5519085
> *nobady is a chear leader im just telling you the truth, your brother moco has a dought that the truck was only running 50% when it actually was but o well who cares as for the monte ill bring it but im gona need you and your brother to help me push it from the bay to any show you want  :biggrin:
> *


Moco actually knows his shit when it comes to air. Oh and the Monte, let me know when you get that set up in, I'll arrange a flatbed to be there to pick it up and drop it off at the pit. :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 30 2006, 09:13 AM~5519122
> *Moco actually knows his shit when it comes to air. Oh and the Monte, let me know when you get that set up in, I'll arrange a flatbed to be there to pick it up and drop it off at the pit.  :biggrin:
> *



ok im saving this post so you better not back out ILL BE WAITING FOR THE FLAT BED .............. :biggrin: is it a 2 way trip ?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2006, 07:43 AM~5519020
> *I tell you...I need to rest my big ass back as a bill board...any one wanna advertise?????
> *







Q VO TORO I WENT BACK 2 BUY DA MAG N U WERE GONE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@May 29 2006, 10:42 PM~5517404
> *ok, this is my opinion and take it for what its worth  :biggrin: :
> 
> the teal cutty belonging to dave:  that thing can hit even higher if we could get the back to lift higher, so he COULD hit higher....that thing was slapping the back bumper hard!
> ...


Well my opinon on this comment is this.
At least he hits his own swithch which is more then I can say for 90% of the cars in Sac that can hop.Everyone wants Dave or Vic(from Lay'em"Low) to hit there shit.
It takes some balls to bring a car in the pit and hit your own shit(I dont like hoping in tha pit)especially going against Dave!
Me and Himbone have always had words,but I give him his props(like you did) but again,where I really give him his is except in San Bernadino,he has always hit his own shit.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 30 2006, 07:18 AM~5519142
> *ok im saving this post so you better not back out ILL BE WAITING FOR THE FLAT BED .............. :biggrin:  is it a 2 way trip ?
> *


Dayum, forget that post! :ugh:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 30 2006, 08:39 AM~5519231
> *Well my opinon on this comment is this.
> At least he hits his own swithch which is more then I can say for 90% of the cars in Sac that can hop.Everyone wants Dave or Vic(from Lay'em"Low) to hit there shit.
> It takes some balls to bring a car in the pit and hit your own shit(I dont like hoping in tha pit)especially going against Dave!
> ...


thanks bro and your right about bernadino, I wanted to see ron stick it on the bumper like it did when i left his shop but, when i went out in the pit and handed him the switch i couldnt have felt worse and wont let anyone other than maybe my girl doing it ever again wheather i get it on the bumper or not doesnt matter as long as im the one doin it...


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 30 2006, 08:02 AM~5519085
> *nobady is a chear leader im just telling you the truth, your brother moco has a dought that the truck was only running 50% when it actually was but o well who cares as for the monte ill bring it but im gona need you and your brother to help me push it from the bay to any show you want  :biggrin:
> *


I believe the truck was running less than normal but I do not think 50%. I saw it at KOS last year and it does way better than what everyone saw at socios. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@May 30 2006, 07:45 AM~5519273
> *I believe the truck was running less than normal but I do not think 50%.  I saw it at KOS last year and it does way better than what everyone saw at socios.  :biggrin:
> *


I was just wowed by that big ass enclosed trailer they had, that fucker was nice! :cheesy:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@May 30 2006, 08:45 AM~5519273
> *I believe the truck was running less than normal but I do not think 50%.  I saw it at KOS last year and it does way better than what everyone saw at socios.  :biggrin:
> *


ya but that was last year im sure they have new shit and totally changed the trucks setup. from what i heard they said they were running 300 psi but could turn it up to 800psi. but the crowd was too close this year. maybe next year they can pull it out into the field in the front and really turn it up...


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 30 2006, 08:43 AM~5519262
> *thanks bro and your right about bernadino, I wanted to see ron stick it on the bumper like it did when i left his shop but, when i went out in the pit and handed him the switch i couldnt have felt worse and wont let anyone other than maybe my girl doing it ever again wheather i get it on the bumper or not doesnt matter as long as im the one doin it...
> *


True that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 30 2006, 07:48 AM~5519290
> *ya but that was last year im sure they have new shit and totally changed the trucks setup.  from what i heard they said they were running 300 psi but could turn it up to 800psi.  but the crowd was too close this year. maybe next year they can pull it out into the field in the front and really turn it up...
> *


Me too! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@May 30 2006, 08:45 AM~5519273
> *I believe the truck was running less than normal but I do not think 50%.  I saw it at KOS last year and it does way better than what everyone saw at socios.  :biggrin:
> *


or maybe he didnt turn it up because he had no competition???


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 30 2006, 08:01 AM~5519324
> *or maybe he didnt turn it up because he had no competition???
> *


I wouldn't even have pulled it out if I were him.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

You can't fuck with HiLow.........

And for the reord the homie dave has been a good friend of the club for a long long time. Him and Jay are real tight and built that caddy from SCRATCH. Dave is our switch hitter, if he was on your team would you let him sit on the sidelines? :biggrin: Much respect to my boy Jay and the World Record Holder Dave M


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 30 2006, 08:04 AM~5519341
> *You can't fuck with HiLow.........
> 
> And for the reord the homie dave has been a good friend of the club for a long long time.  Him and Jay are real tight and built that caddy from SCRATCH.  Dave is our switch hitter, if he was on your team would you let him sit on the sidelines?*


NOPE! By the way, that '54 was looking good, bro!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 30 2006, 08:06 AM~5519345
> *NOPE! By the way, that '54 was looking good, bro!
> *



Right on, thanks homie. I seen you and tried to wave you down but you didnt see me. Next time.


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah to bad you didn't make it. We worked all weekend as well getting ours back together and made it. So the "suprise hydro dancer" didn't make it, but what about the air hopper/dancer you were talking about ? The car that has won that show each and every year on air.\
If you don't think it was running @ 50 % , then go to Street Low this weekend, we'll show you what it can really do. Or take your ride there and ente the air contest they are having. Air VS Air in hop and dance. Our truck hits front bumper at every show, and it's done it 7 times in a row at one show before. At Socios show it didn't even get close to hitting. Why ? Pressure was down. 
Truck hits 5 ft+ pancakes at every show, not at Socios though. Why? Pressure was down. 
But most of all, the only reason we even danced the truck was because we said we would on LayItLow, and we wanted to keep our word. Which we did.
Talk all you want about beating us, but just make sure it's on air when you show up. That was the FIRST time we ever danced the truck because it's designed for hopping. I think, and the crowd though, we did a damn good job with it and put on a great dance show, with a hopper. See ya at next years show for sure, where we'll push it full bore if there's another competitor.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 30 2006, 10:08 AM~5519359
> *Right on, thanks homie.  I seen you and tried to wave you down but you didnt see me.  Next time.
> *


NoNo,both cars looked good homie!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 30 2006, 08:16 AM~5519401
> *NoNo,both cars looked good homie!
> *


Thanks Rick,  Im tired Dogg!!! That shit was a lot of work. :angry:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 30 2006, 09:04 AM~5519341
> *You can't fuck with HiLow.........
> 
> And for the reord the homie dave has been a good friend of the club for a long long time.  Him and Jay are real tight and built that caddy from SCRATCH.  Dave is our switch hitter, if he was on your team would you let him sit on the sidelines?  :biggrin: Much respect to my boy Jay and the World Record Holder Dave M
> *


well if your talking to me, then if he was my homie nope i wouldnt let him hit my switch. Me and ron are tight now and when we take it down to san diego and portland you guys will see pics of me on the switch not him. look at it this way its like fucking your girl every guy has a different technique but would you ever let him show you his on your girl???


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 30 2006, 08:21 AM~5519428
> *well if your talking to me, then if he was my homie nope i wouldnt let him hit my switch.  Me and ron are tight now and when we take it down to san diego and portland you guys will see pics of me on the switch not him.  look at it this way its like fucking your girl every guy has a different technique but would you ever let him show you his on your girl???
> *


Wasn;t talking to you, I was talking to everyone.  Do what you do...We do what we do.....


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 30 2006, 10:14 AM~5519392
> *Yeah to bad you didn't make it. We worked all weekend as well getting ours back together and made it. So the "suprise hydro dancer" didn't make it, but what about the air hopper/dancer you were talking about ? The car that has won that show each and every year on air.\
> If you don't think it was running @ 50 % , then go to Street Low this weekend, we'll show you what it can really do. Or take your ride there and ente the air contest they are having. Air VS Air in hop and dance. Our truck hits front bumper at every show, and it's done it 7 times in a row at one show before. At Socios show it didn't even get close to hitting. Why ? Pressure was down.
> Truck hits 5 ft+ pancakes at every show, not at Socios though. Why? Pressure was down.
> ...



ill be ther again to see that shit FLY


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

CLINT did you upload the videos yet ?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy+May 30 2006, 08:08 AM~5519359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think your truck did good, never said it didn't. I just said to what you did I think we might have given you a good run for your money. I didn't know you were set up for hopping, not dancing. The Cutlass we have *is* set up for dancing, bro, I'm not stupid, a little crazy sometimes, but not stupid. I know air flows a lot easier than oil that's why you have the crazier bursts with air. I also know your truck came stock weighing in at about 1300-1800 pounds. I also agree with you that build what you want to build, I'm into lowriders and hydraulics so I built a lowrider with hydraulics. It's all good in my book, if shit was that serious, I'd be following GoLo entertainement competing across the country. I do it for fun just like the rest of the guys do. Me and lil bro moco hyped it up to get more rides out there, who would have known that surprise, surprise no one showed up. :uh: (again) we didn't show up because it just didn't happen for us, not because we were scared off like someone implied earlier. Any one who knows me knows I gives a shit when it comes to hitting them, even when I know I don't have a chance, it's still fun trying. Oh well, this summer it will be out.  Oh and I didn't just spend the weekend getting it ready, I busted my ass off for a few months on it.


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 30 2006, 09:01 AM~5519324
> *or maybe he didnt turn it up because he had no competition???
> *



Exactlly. Why waste your vehicle out when you can save it for more shows. We only went there to put on a show for the crowd, which we felt that we did. Plus we get a trophy for the dance, which was big, so it's good thing we had the trailer to haul it home. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida+May 29 2006, 08:25 AM~5513311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...really guys thank you, you guys really left an impression....


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 30 2006, 10:30 AM~5519492
> *Exactlly. Why waste your vehicle out when you can save it for more shows. We only went there to put on a show for the crowd, which we felt that we did. Plus we get a trophy for the dance, which was big, so it's good thing we had the trailer to haul it home.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 30 2006, 09:34 AM~5519523
> *:cheesy:  GRACIAS!!! Robert, and ya sabes when ever...
> Hey it was great meeting you guys, and i am glad to hear that you guys will be coming back next year... :cheesy:
> Lisset.
> ...


i know i left an impression with about 2 gallons of oil on the ground :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

I REALLY WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING OUR SHOW, LIKE I SAID BECAUSE OF YOU OUR SHOW GETS BETTER EACH YEAR. THANK YOU!!! WE ARE PLANING ON GETTING ANOTHER LOCATION FOR NEXT YEAR, SOME GUYS HAD TO BE PARKED IN THE "DRY GRASS" WICH LOOKED MORE LIKE DIRT, BUT WE APOLOGIZE FOR THE INCONVENIENCE...  BUT ONCE AGAIN GLAD TO HEAR EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME, AND WE WILL SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR...  ON BEHALF OF GABE, TORY THE WHOLE SOCIOS FAMILY THANK YOU... :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 30 2006, 09:36 AM~5519546
> *i know i left an impression with about 2 gallons of oil on the ground    :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: wuz up Jim....glad to see you out there...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 30 2006, 06:46 AM~5518796
> *Well, here's the pics. we'll have this out as soon as we get all the bugs worked out (and I dedicate some time to my yard, my other cars and my little boy). I've spent waaaay too much time on this thing so it won't be out till it's hitting strong on all 8 pumps and we spend some time on some other things we were gonna overlook so that we can make it ot the Socios show. Himbone, I won't be at Streetlow this weekend, but I do plan on making a few trips to the bay once I get it dialed in. Eazy 510, stop being a chearleader already, KP's truck speaks for it's self. How about you bring that Monte out to the pit when you get it going? Hopefully we'll be ready to go as well.
> 
> 
> ...



 Hope you guys can make it next year...


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 30 2006, 08:22 AM~5519437
> *Wasn;t talking to you, I was talking to everyone.   Do what you do...We do what we do.....
> *



Q-Vo homie !! You know people are going to talk no matter what happens in the pit. Winners, losers, there is always going to be something said. That will never change !! Good lookin out though !!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOGG12_@May 30 2006, 08:45 AM~5519610
> *Q-Vo homie !!  You know people are going to talk no matter what happens in the pit. Winners, losers, there is always going to be something said. That will never change !! Good lookin out though !!
> *


You know!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 30 2006, 08:43 AM~5519593
> *  Hope you guys can make it next year...
> *


Well, the plan was to make it to your show, ya que no se pudo, maybe next year if the Cutlass is in one piece ahi nos vemos.  If not fuck it, we'll surprise some people at a red light with it here and there on the street! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOGG12_@May 30 2006, 10:45 AM~5519610
> *Q-Vo homie !!  You know people are going to talk no matter what happens in the pit. Winners, losers, there is always going to be something said. That will never change !! Good lookin out though !!
> *


where are the pics of your car homie?
I wanna see!!


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 30 2006, 08:49 AM~5519639
> *where are the pics of your car homie?
> I wanna see!!
> *


what's up homie !! I was trying to post them up but don't know how to put pics on this site anymore. That was my Cadi that Dave hopped at the show. The red 82 Brougham. Did you see it? Had had some more pics that I was going to post but couldn't. 
How's your Cadi coming? I checked your post on it. Lookin good bro. Can't wait to see it in person. How much longer?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOGG12_@May 30 2006, 09:58 AM~5519704
> *what's up homie !! I was trying to post them up but don't know how to put pics on this site anymore. That was my Cadi that Dave hopped at the show. The red 82 Brougham. Did you see it? Had had some more pics that I was going to post but couldn't.
> How's your Cadi coming? I checked your post on it. Lookin good bro. Can't wait to see it in person. How much longer?
> *


what up jay...  Nice work out there...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOGG12_@May 30 2006, 10:58 AM~5519704
> *what's up homie !! I was trying to post them up but don't know how to put pics on this site anymore. That was my Cadi that Dave hopped at the show. The red 82 Brougham. Did you see it? Had had some more pics that I was going to post but couldn't.
> How's your Cadi coming? I checked your post on it. Lookin good bro. Can't wait to see it in person. How much longer?
> *


I DIDNT SEE IT LOC,I SKIppED OUT ABOUT 12:45
I heard it did good though!
My lac is done,all the little things have been fixed,it just needs to be detailed!
Its in San Jo,I wanted to make the show sunday,but it would have been a big hassle,Ill be at San Jo for sure(showing)
here is the lac,this is the lic before it bumper checced(about 45 inch on the bumper)its just a street car.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 30 2006, 09:40 AM~5519575
> *I REALLY WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING OUR SHOW, LIKE I SAID BECAUSE OF YOU OUR SHOW GETS BETTER EACH YEAR. THANK YOU!!! WE ARE PLANING ON GETTING ANOTHER LOCATION FOR NEXT YEAR, SOME GUYS HAD TO BE PARKED IN THE "DRY GRASS" WICH LOOKED MORE LIKE DIRT, BUT WE APOLOGIZE FOR THE INCONVENIENCE...   BUT ONCE AGAIN GLAD TO HEAR EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME, AND WE WILL SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR...   ON BEHALF OF GABE, TORY THE WHOLE SOCIOS FAMILY THANK YOU... :cheesy:  :wave:
> *


NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT! THE SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK. 
SAC IS JUST GETTING STARTED. WE HAVE A LONG SUMMER AHEAD. TWO SHOWS DOWN & ALL SUMMER TO GO! LET'S SHOW EM HOW SACTOWN DOES IT!  

THANKS FOR A GREAT SHOW. :worship:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 30 2006, 11:13 AM~5519786
> *NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT! THE SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK.
> SAC IS JUST GETTING STARTED. WE HAVE A LONG SUMMER AHEAD. TWO SHOWS DOWN & ALL SUMMER TO GO! LET'S SHOW EM HOW SACTOWN DOES IT!
> 
> ...


I take my hats off to you Sac-town ridas,you guys been putting it down and showing alot of support for each other.
Im Looking forward to the next Sac show,I would like to finally bring my car to a show in Sac!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 30 2006, 10:13 AM~5519786
> *NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT! THE SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK.
> SAC IS JUST GETTING STARTED. WE HAVE A LONG SUMMER AHEAD. TWO SHOWS DOWN & ALL SUMMER TO GO! LET'S SHOW EM HOW SACTOWN DOES IT!
> 
> ...


  Thank you.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 30 2006, 11:24 AM~5519818
> *  Thank you.
> *


GOOD SHOW LISSETE, GOT LOTS OF LOVE FROM THE SOCIOS GENTE


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 30 2006, 11:22 AM~5519805
> *I take my hats off to you Sac-town ridas,you guys been putting it down and showing alot of support for each other.
> Im Looking forward to the next Sac show,I would like to finally bring my car to a show in Sac!
> *


HEY RICK WHERE WERE YOU AT??? :dunno: I WAS HOPING TO SEE YOU AT THE SHOW, I EVEN ASKED SHOWTIME AND HE SAID YOU WERE AROUND SOMEWHERE BUT NEVER DID SEE YOU...MAYBE NEXT TIME  :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 30 2006, 11:32 AM~5519891
> *HEY RICK WHERE WERE YOU AT??? :dunno: I WAS HOPING TO SEE YOU AT THE SHOW, I EVEN ASKED SHOWTIME AND HE SAID YOU WERE AROUND SOMEWHERE BUT NEVER DID SEE YOU...MAYBE NEXT TIME   :biggrin:
> *


I was around,I left right as the hop was about to start!
maybe at the DEVOTIONS SHOW??!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 30 2006, 11:36 AM~5519924
> *I was around,I left right as the hop was about to start!
> maybe at the DEVOTIONS SHOW??!
> *


I'LL BE THERE :biggrin: DONT TAKE MUCH TO FIND ME :biggrin: I'LL EVEN WEAR A PEPINO NECKLACE TO EASY SPOTTING


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 30 2006, 11:38 AM~5519936
> *I'LL BE THERE :biggrin: DONT TAKE MUCH TO FIND ME :biggrin: I'LL EVEN WEAR A PEPINO NECKLACE TO EASY SPOTTING
> *


HAHAHAH!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 
NOW THATS FUNNY!!!!


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

Great show. Especially for the price.  My daughter had a great time but she was a little dissapointed at the single pump hop. Hearing a 5 year old say, "Are they going to jump any higher, Daddy?" made the crowd around us laugh. For the record though, I explained to her that its harder than it looks.

And you guys got my step-dad for the jump houses. That was cool seeing him there.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 30 2006, 11:41 AM~5519957
> *HAHAHAH!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> NOW THATS FUNNY!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 30 2006, 10:07 AM~5519745
> *I DIDNT SEE IT LOC,I SKIppED OUT ABOUT 12:45
> I heard it did good though!
> My lac is done,all the little things have been fixed,it just needs to be detailed!
> ...


Nice!!!!!
Hey Rick, will you be pulling that bad MF out if no one does any good in the hops?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@May 30 2006, 11:48 AM~5519992
> *Nice!!!!!
> Hey Rick, will you be pulling that bad MF out if no one does any good in the hops?
> *


ONLY IN THE STREETS!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 30 2006, 10:31 AM~5519875
> *GOOD SHOW LISSETE, GOT LOTS OF LOVE FROM THE SOCIOS GENTE
> *



q-vo Vic, so happy to see you out there on sunday...thanks for the support...


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 30 2006, 12:10 PM~5520108
> *q-vo Vic, so happy to see you out there on sunday...thanks for the support...
> *


  de nada, anytime homegirl ya sabes :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MrBiggs7_@May 30 2006, 10:43 AM~5519967
> *Great show.  Especially for the price.   My daughter had a great time but she was a little dissapointed at the single pump hop.  Hearing a 5 year old say, "Are they going to jump any higher, Daddy?" made the crowd around us laugh.  For the record though, I explained to her that its harder than it looks.
> 
> And you guys got my step-dad for the jump houses.  That was cool seeing him there.
> *



Thanks for the props...and *for the price you can't beat FREE!!! Like it should be... * we have some surprises for next year, that proves that we love to do what we do, and we do it for the gente and to put a good name for the lowriding community...


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 30 2006, 11:14 AM~5520134
> *Thanks for the props...and for the price you can't beat FREE!!! Like it should be...   we have some surprises for next year, that proves that we love to do what we do, and we do it for the gente and to put a good name for  the lowriding community...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 30 2006, 09:07 AM~5519745
> *I DIDNT SEE IT LOC,I SKIppED OUT ABOUT 12:45
> I heard it did good though!
> My lac is done,all the little things have been fixed,it just needs to be detailed!
> ...


Sounds good homie. To bad you couldn't stay for the hop. It's all good though. I will see you out on the streets or at the next show. That Cadi is lookin even better up in the air like that. Keep me posted on when you will have it on the streets or at a show. I wanna check it out !!


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 30 2006, 11:07 AM~5519745
> *I DIDNT SEE IT LOC,I SKIppED OUT ABOUT 12:45
> I heard it did good though!
> My lac is done,all the little things have been fixed,it just needs to be detailed!
> ...



Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks Tom!
see you this weekend!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 30 2006, 10:14 AM~5520134
> *Thanks for the props...and for the price you can't beat FREE!!! Like it should be...   we have some surprises for next year, that proves that we love to do what we do, and we do it for the gente and to put a good name for  the lowriding community...
> *



  

One of my homies from work came up and told me what a good time he had out there. We were talkikng about how it was free, peaceful, full of nice rides JUST LIKE IT USED TO BE :biggrin: Much respect to SOCIOS from all of us.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 30 2006, 12:39 PM~5519231
> *Well my opinon on this comment is this.
> At least he hits his own swithch which is more then I can say for 90% of the cars in Sac that can hop.Everyone wants Dave or Vic(from Lay'em"Low) to hit there shit.
> It takes some balls to bring a car in the pit and hit your own shit(I dont like hoping in tha pit)especially going against Dave!
> ...


like you said, i gave him props, he did good! the car looked really good, and like i said with a little more practice and getting that timing down, looks like the car can easily slap back bumper all day long. :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 30 2006, 01:14 PM~5519392
> *Yeah to bad you didn't make it. We worked all weekend as well getting ours back together and made it. So the "suprise hydro dancer" didn't make it, but what about the air hopper/dancer you were talking about ? The car that has won that show each and every year on air.\
> If you don't think it was running @ 50 % , then go to Street Low this weekend, we'll show you what it can really do. Or take your ride there and ente the air contest they are having. Air VS Air in hop and dance. Our truck hits front bumper at every show, and it's done it 7 times in a row at one show before. At Socios show it didn't even get close to hitting. Why ? Pressure was down.
> Truck hits 5 ft+ pancakes at every show, not at Socios though. Why? Pressure was down.
> ...


that air dancer would be my 66 impala. you and i both know that when it comes to air you cant compare a 66 impala with a v8 to a mini truck with a 4 cylinder engine. my heavy ass impala wont ever get up as high as your mini will. weight is an important factor in how fast or how high your setup is going to get. i was just trying to make it seem like my impala was the one coming out when in reality it was our hydraulic dancer coming out (didnt make it though). your truck is bad ass though, i say it ranks up there with daddys, usamotorports, and all other radical trucks on air. once again, good job on the truck :cheesy: .


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

. :cheesy:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

It was a great show.......... We will definitely be back next year!!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@May 29 2006, 04:51 PM~5515931
> *Here are some links to the videos that I took. :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.zippyvideos.com/5468781875260986/alexsr/
> ...


that hi-low cutty hittin back bumper all day, all pressure u can tell no weight


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

looks like a decent start but its probably better you didnt take it to the show. not talkin shit but if you want it to last you really need to wrap the frame! looks like its already cracked in the one pic!



> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 30 2006, 07:48 AM~5518801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 30 2006, 03:50 PM~5522055
> *that hi-low cutty hittin back bumper all day, all pressure u can tell no weight
> *



amen 

Damn I just watched it again and it got me pumped up again.  Monster hops.


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@May 29 2006, 05:51 PM~5515931
> *Here are some links to the videos that I took. :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.zippyvideos.com/5468781875260986/alexsr/
> ...


hey robert nice vids :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Great show Socios C.C , Thanks for have'n us!!! See you next year.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 30 2006, 04:59 PM~5522110
> *looks like a decent start but its probably better you didnt take it to the show. not talkin shit but if you want it to last you really need to wrap the frame! looks like its already cracked in the one pic!
> *


Like it was said in one of the other topics, if this car makes it to one show or if it makes it through the entire summer, we will be happy no matter what. This car was built just because we had the parts laying around. I donated the car for the club and *if it makes it to 1 show and wows the crowd, then it already payed for itself. It is all about entertainment.* Plus, it will have some reenforcements when it does come out. Now that we are not getting it ready for the biggest sac show, we can get some much needed sleep and finish it at our leasure. :biggrin: 
Oh, and there are no cracks as of yet except for the crossmember but that is taken care of.  :biggrin:


----------



## 1LORNGR (Feb 21, 2006)

another great show put on by a great C.C.

Thanks again Socios...and to all the rest of the clubs out there...awesome rides, awesome attitudes. Very cool

I will definitely be back again next year.

Jason


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 30 2006, 09:02 AM~5519720
> *what up jay...   Nice work out there...
> *



what's up Lisset !! 

Thanks and congrats to you and Socios on another great show. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 30 2006, 01:02 PM~5520673
> *
> 
> One of my homies from work came up and told me what a good time he had out there.  We were talkikng about how it was free, peaceful, full of nice rides JUST LIKE IT USED TO BE  :biggrin: Much respect to SOCIOS from all of us.
> *



Gracias... :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Thank you to everyone for the support... :wave:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 31 2006, 10:53 AM~5525630
> *Thank you to everyone for the support... :wave:
> *


Damn Bejeweled, never got to meet ya girl, I was in and out at the Soios show. But are yall goig to the San Jose, or UCE show, maybe there.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60+May 30 2006, 03:59 PM~5522110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eastbay, like Dumps said, a lot of these parts are spare parts we had laying around (minus the set up out of my Bonneville) This thing was built with entertaining the crowd in mind. And just like Dumps said, now that we have some time on our hands, we will do some more reinforcements. The rack it's self was built as a frame inside the car, I posted a pic of the begining of the rack on another topic. I doubt the frame will bend that easy the way we set it up, but reinforcements are always a good idea. Honestly, the time and work I spent on it along with the other guys in the club, I would like it to last more than one outing, but it it don't, oh well. I always said I wouln't give this ride any love on my part. If it bends or breaks something while dancing, the show will go on till it can't dance anymore.  We'll just drag it back on the trailer and get the welder and sledge hammer on it here at home.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 31 2006, 10:58 AM~5526630
> *Eastbay, like Dumps said, a lot of these parts are spare parts we had laying around (minus the set up out of my Bonneville) This thing was built with entertaining the crowd in mind. And just like Dumps said, now that we have some time on our hands, we will do some more reinforcements. The rack it's self was built as a frame inside the car, I posted a pic of the begining of the rack on another topic. I doubt the frame will bend that easy the way we set it up, but reinforcements are always a good idea. Honestly, the time and work I spent on it along with the other guys in the club, I would like it to last more than one outing, but it it don't, oh well. I always said I wouln't give this ride any love on my part. If it bends or breaks something while dancing, the show will go on till it can't dance anymore.   We'll just drag it back on the trailer and get the welder and sledge hammer on it here at home.
> *


Here's a link to that topic. Does anyone recommend any particular cylinders that will not bend? I'm thinking about giving BMC a try since I have always liked their products.  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=264554&st=0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 31 2006, 11:58 AM~5526630
> *Eastbay, like Dumps said, a lot of these parts are spare parts we had laying around (minus the set up out of my Bonneville) This thing was built with entertaining the crowd in mind. And just like Dumps said, now that we have some time on our hands, we will do some more reinforcements. The rack it's self was built as a frame inside the car, I posted a pic of the begining of the rack on another topic. I doubt the frame will bend that easy the way we set it up, but reinforcements are always a good idea. Honestly, the time and work I spent on it along with the other guys in the club, I would like it to last more than one outing, but it it don't, oh well. I always said I wouln't give this ride any love on my part. If it bends or breaks something while dancing, the show will go on till it can't dance anymore.   We'll just drag it back on the trailer and get the welder and sledge hammer on it here at home.
> *


THATS COOL IF YOU GUYS WANT TO TRASH IT BUT WITH ALL YOUR TIME AND EFFORT INTO IT, MIGHT AS WELL JUST DO THE FRAME UP REAL QUICK AND BE ABLE TO MAKE IT LIVE FOR AWHILE INSTEAD OF 30 SECONDS OF FAME CAUSE IF THAT SETUP WORKS THE CAR IS GONNA FALL APART WITHOUT A FRAME UNDER IT..


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 31 2006, 11:04 AM~5526674
> *THATS COOL IF YOU GUYS WANT TO TRASH IT BUT WITH ALL YOUR TIME AND EFFORT INTO IT, MIGHT AS WELL JUST DO THE FRAME UP REAL QUICK AND BE ABLE TO MAKE IT LIVE FOR AWHILE INSTEAD OF 30 SECONDS OF FAME CAUSE IF THAT SETUP WORKS THE CAR IS GONNA FALL APART WITHOUT A FRAME UNDER IT..
> *


Good point, I have waaaay to much time into it on my part to just trash it (honestly) We actually do have the rear braces cut out already but we weren't gonna do it because of time. The braces are 1/4 inch steel so those should help a little. We're also gonna hit the sides as well. Like I said, now there is time, so time to reinforce a little. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

good luck with that i hope to see it some time on the pit


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 31 2006, 01:57 PM~5527908
> *good luck with that i hope to see it some time on the pit
> *


 There's only 2 shows that I really care about dancing: Socios and Impalas-Chico. They have always had a dance class so we've always strived to make it for the dance at their show. I guess if anything it will hopefully be at the Chico Impalas show, keyword: "hopefully" :biggrin:


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

Bring it to San Jose this weekend for the Street Low show. Just called and they are having car hop and dance. They are even having classes for air, so there's no reason you shouldn't be able to make it there and do your thing.


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Did anybody post any pics? I saw the video of the hop.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 31 2006, 04:08 PM~5528660
> *Bring it to San Jose this weekend for the Street Low show. Just called and they are having car hop and dance. They are even having classes for air, so there's no reason you shouldn't be able to make it there and do your thing.
> *


I doubt we'll make it. I'm taking some time off from working on it to catch up on some housework that needs to be done, starting with the back yard. We'll be out sooner or later after the kinks are worked out now that we did not make Socios.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

:


> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 31 2006, 02:12 PM~5527547
> *
> *


Eh Homie, 
It was nice to meet you finally, and hope you get all that info back to us for what you are looking for. 
Onelove Y Paz,
Robert :0


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 31 2006, 06:08 PM~5528660
> *Bring it to San Jose this weekend for the Street Low show. Just called and they are having car hop and dance. They are even having classes for air, so there's no reason you shouldn't be able to make it there and do your thing.
> *


I'LL PROBABLY BE THERE CHECKING IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jun 1 2006, 06:23 AM~5531644
> *I'LL PROBABLY BE THERE CHECKING IT OUT :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@May 31 2006, 09:36 PM~5530066
> *:
> Eh Homie,
> It was nice to meet you finally, and hope you get all that info back to us for what you are looking for.
> ...





same here homie, i don't know if i will have a booth out there the wife is taking my little girls to a concert but i will be there just can't decide booth or show my truck :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La_MeRa_cHiCaNa_@Jun 1 2006, 08:32 AM~5532149
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT IS THAT A PICTURE OF IN YOUR AVI....POST A BIGGER VERSION.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jun 1 2006, 08:39 AM~5532175
> *WHAT IS THAT A PICTURE OF IN YOUR AVI....POST A BIGGER VERSION.
> *


DONT KNOW HOW TO MAKE IT BIGGER


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La_MeRa_cHiCaNa_@Jun 1 2006, 07:56 AM~5532237
> *DONT KNOW HOW TO MAKE IT BIGGER
> *


 :uh: E-mail it to me, I'll make it bigger.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Jun 1 2006, 08:59 AM~5532250
> *:uh: E-mail it to me, I'll make it bigger.
> *


IT'S ME DORK, JUST A ***** LOOKING AT ME AND VIC'S GIRL'S SISTER. :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La_MeRa_cHiCaNa_@Jun 1 2006, 08:03 AM~5532265
> *IT'S ME DORK, JUST A ***** LOOKING AT ME AND VIC'S GIRL'S SISTER. :uh:
> *


SOPAS! Who took that pic? Scotty? :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Jun 1 2006, 09:04 AM~5532270
> *SOPAS! Who took that pic? Scotty?  :uh:
> *


SOPAS! NO IT WAS ANOTHER SECRET ADMIERER :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Jun 1 2006, 01:04 PM~5532270
> *SOPAS! Who took that pic? Scotty?  :uh:
> *


....


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

DAMN WHAT THE HELL IS THIS? BABYSIT FAVI?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La_MeRa_cHiCaNa_@Jun 1 2006, 01:08 PM~5532292
> *DAMN WHAT THE HELL IS THIS? BABYSIT FAVI?
> *


GO BACK TO BED


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La_MeRa_cHiCaNa_@Jun 1 2006, 08:05 AM~5532278
> *SOPAS! NO IT WAS ANOTHER SECRET ADMIERER  :biggrin:
> *


Stevie? :dunno: :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La_MeRa_cHiCaNa_@Jun 1 2006, 08:08 AM~5532292
> *DAMN WHAT THE HELL IS THIS? BABYSIT FAVI?
> *


Little kids need to be babysat!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Jun 1 2006, 01:27 PM~5532383
> *Stevie?  :dunno:  :uh:
> *


I TOOK THE PIC. BETO WAS RIGHT THERE TOO. I WAS LIKE "GREAT IM GONNA HEAR IT NOW" :roflmao: 


HES COOL PEOPLE MAN. YOU GUYS SHOULD TRY TO GET SOME LOWRIDERS FOR HIM TO PARK OUT FRONT HIS ART SHOWS.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 1 2006, 08:36 AM~5532441
> *I TOOK THE PIC. BETO WAS RIGHT THERE TOO. I WAS LIKE "GREAT IM GONNA HEAR IT NOW" :roflmao:
> HES COOL PEOPLE MAN. YOU GUYS SHOULD TRY TO GET SOME LOWRIDERS FOR HIM TO PARK OUT FRONT HIS ART SHOWS.
> *


Beto's always been the calm one out of the bunch. I'm trying to get him to do some kind of lowrider-related art, someday maybe.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La_MeRa_cHiCaNa_@Jun 1 2006, 01:05 PM~5532278
> *SOPAS! NO IT WAS ANOTHER SECRET ADMIERER  :biggrin:
> *


SECRET HUH? :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 1 2006, 08:39 AM~5532478
> *SECRET HUH?  :uh:
> *











:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Jun 1 2006, 01:39 PM~5532472
> *Beto's always been the calm one out of the bunch. I'm trying to get him to do some kind of lowrider-related art, someday maybe.
> *


HE SHOULD TRY PHOTOGRAPHY ALSO. WHEN I WAS A GRAFFITI ARTIST I USED TO TAKE PICTURES ALSO. GET IDEAS FOR BACKGROUNDS AND OTHER SHIT. 


HELPED ME WITH TAKING PICTURES OF RANFLAS LATER


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Jun 1 2006, 01:40 PM~5532490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!


HMMMM I FEEL LIKE BUYING A TRUCK TODAY. HEY EDGAR YOU WANNA MAKE A TRIP TO FORD OFF THE FREEWAY?? :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 1 2006, 08:43 AM~5532504
> *LOL!!!
> HMMMM I FEEL LIKE BUYING A TRUCK TODAY. HEY EDGAR YOU WANNA MAKE A TRIP TO FORD OFF THE FREEWAY??  :biggrin:
> *


I don't deal woth Fords, sorry.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Jun 1 2006, 01:48 PM~5532530
> *I don't deal woth Fords, sorry.
> *


I THOUGHT YOU WERE PUTTING A MUSTANG ENGINE IN THE ELCO?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 1 2006, 08:55 AM~5532578
> *I THOUGHT YOU WERE PUTTING A MUSTANG ENGINE IN THE ELCO?
> *


Just the thought makes me wanna :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 1 2006, 09:43 AM~5532504
> *LOL!!!
> HMMMM I FEEL LIKE BUYING A TRUCK TODAY. HEY EDGAR YOU WANNA MAKE A TRIP TO FORD OFF THE FREEWAY??  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 1 2006, 10:43 AM~5532504
> *LOL!!!
> HMMMM I FEEL LIKE BUYING A TRUCK TODAY. HEY EDGAR YOU WANNA MAKE A TRIP TO FORD OFF THE FREEWAY??  :biggrin:
> *


I'D PAY MONEY TO SEE THAT...SEE GABE KICK SCOTTS ASS WHILE CLOSING A SALE :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jun 1 2006, 04:41 PM~5533548
> *I'D PAY MONEY TO SEE THAT...SEE GABE KICK SCOTTS ASS WHILE CLOSING A SALE :biggrin:
> *


GET OFF HIS NUTS. YOUR JUST LIKE HER :uh:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 1 2006, 10:41 AM~5532495
> *HE SHOULD TRY PHOTOGRAPHY ALSO. WHEN I WAS A GRAFFITI ARTIST I USED TO TAKE PICTURES ALSO. GET IDEAS FOR BACKGROUNDS AND OTHER SHIT.
> HELPED ME WITH TAKING PICTURES OF RANFLAS LATER
> *


you still need the help fucker...hehehe....just kidding...I've noticed you have been getting better...hehehe.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 1 2006, 02:41 PM~5534304
> *GET OFF HIS NUTS. YOUR JUST LIKE HER :uh:
> *


I SMELL A HATER...DAMN WHY DONT U GUYS MAKE A NEW TOPIC OFF OF THIS? BEJEWELED DOESNT NEED ANY HATERS ON HER TOPIC


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 1 2006, 03:41 PM~5534304
> *GET OFF HIS NUTS. YOUR JUST LIKE HER :uh:
> *


BRO, I THINK YOU SHOULD LOOK IN THE MIRROR BEFORE YOU TELL ME TO GET OFF OF SOMEONES NUTTS  :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La_MeRa_cHiCaNa_@Jun 1 2006, 09:04 PM~5535821
> *I SMELL A HATER...DAMN WHY DONT U GUYS MAKE A NEW TOPIC OFF OF THIS?  BEJEWELED DOESNT NEED ANY HATERS ON HER TOPIC
> *


TU CALLATE ''La_MeRa_ChIsMoSa'' :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jun 2 2006, 07:22 AM~5538050
> *TU CALLATE ''La_MeRa_ChIsMoSa'' :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jun 2 2006, 07:22 AM~5538050
> *TU CALLATE ''La_MeRa_ChIsMoSa'' :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

